# A Once in Lifetime Adventure in Walt's Wonderful World-lots of pics-COMPLETE



## Disneygrl36

So I decided to start a new thread for my actual trip report.
If you want to read the pre-trip report which contains all of the background information on this trip, introduces the cast of characters & relives some of our previous Disney trips then click on the link below.......
*An Adventure in Walt's Wonderful World-a pre-trip report*

Just a brief overview for those of you not willing to weed through 21 pages of pre-trip report that are just joining us.
This trip was an Adventures by Disney Backstage Magic trip with a few extra days tacked on the end to enjoy more of Disneyland.
The dates were Dec 8th-Dec 16th.  
We had a wonderful time-it really was a once in a lifetime adventure. 
I was hit with a feeling of extreme sadness & depression that it was all over with yesterday, but now I get to relive it all with you & that will surely help the missing Disneyland blues go away right?  

The cast of character include myself Melanie self professed lover of all things Disney who found this wonderful adventure & persuaded DH Eric to let me have my way & book the trip last January.  We waited a long time for the trip to roll around & my excitement built & built until I literally thought I might burst!!!! 

Now as Jiminy Cricket would say........On with the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

I'm first!!!!


----------



## lurkyloo

I'm No. 2! Say... wait a minute.....


----------



## Disneygrl36

Originally we were going to fly out on Dec 6th & spend a few days in San Diego, but those plans had to be changed because of some things that DH needed to finish up at work before this trip.  So instead we flew out on Monday December 8th in the late afternoon so that we could be there the night before the Adventures by Disney trip started.  That gave us Tuesday morning to do some exploring on our own which I had planned out long before we knew we were going to have to shorten the trip. So this arrangement made me happy & DH happy all at the same time...what's not to like about that kind of compromise? 

Our flight left the Knoxville airport at 5:05pm.
Here is Eric in front of the fountains at the airport ready to start our adventure.




We had a quick 30 minute flight to Atlanta & then grabbed a quick bite to eat while waiting for our flight to LAX to depart.  The entertaiment system on the plane was not working properly & I was amused at how upset some people were about this.  We both had our books with us so it was no big deal to us.  Around 4 1/2 to 5 hrs later, we landed at LAX at around 9pm LA time.  We were met at baggage claim by our driver arranged by Adventures by Disney.  We chatted with him on the way to the Renaissance Hollywood hotel & he shared with us some about the famous people he had driven including Sheryl Crow & a very disheveled Jack Nicholson.  It was fun looking out the window & seeing things we recognized.  It wasn't long before we arrived & were checked in to the hotel which has a wonderful location right beside the Hollywood & Highland Center.  
This is it during the day....not at 9pm when we arrived.




The first room they put us in had a nice big king size bed.




But, it smelled horribly of fresh paint so after heading out to stretch our legs a bit at the H & H Center & coming back & that smell hitting us in the face, we called to see if we could change rooms.  They did change us but didn't have another king bed.....oh well at least we knew we could sleep without paint smell giving us a headache.  
View out of our window after we moved.....that Christmas tree is on the Tower Records building.




Low & behold the next morning we wake up very early like 4:50am since our bodies are still on eastern standard time.  We watched the sun come up out the window & realize that low & behold the move has given us a room with a view of the Hollywood sign.  Yippee  The other room had a view of the H & H center.




So Eric decides to go work out & I go exploring.  
The hotel lobby-does anyone else want to start singing Blue Christmas when they look at this photo?




I wandered around & went up to the pool area which is way cool & has an awesome view.








There was an area leading out of the pool into the Hollywood & Highland Center so I just kept following it.








I followed it all the way around to where I could see Hollywood Blvd.




A security guard came & told me I wasn't supposed to be over there.  I said sorry, but there wasn't any signs or ropes or anything so how was a girl supposed to know  .  I was only taking pictures, he said no problem but head on back to the hotel now, so I did.  Eric got a kick out of me getting in trouble!
We ate a quick bite in the room out of the breakfast/snack things I had brought & then headed to the Hertz rental car counter in the lobby to get the car we had reserved.  We decided to go ahead & add the GPS system to the car as well, because we always manage to get lost & end up in the bad part of town.  It was great.  They gave us a red Ford escape & we were on our way to explore.

Up next..........adventuring on our own & what all did we find?


----------



## Disneygrl36

mommaU4 said:


> I'm first!!!!





lurkyloo said:


> I'm No. 2! Say... wait a minute.....



 Beth!!!!!!!  You are first!!!!
 Carrie........... Glad you are here!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

And so the report begins.  Woohoo!


----------



## mommaU4

Wow, day one and you're already in trouble.  Cool. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## wendylady36

Silly girl, getting in trouble at the beginning of your adventure! 

That is quite the view from your room! I don't know what it is about Hollywood, but I love, love, love it. I even love all the advertisements, more so then in Times Square. There's just something so magical about Hollywood. 

I'm ready to read more!


----------



## kmab00

Sounds great so far!  I love the view from your room, too!!!!  That's funny you got in trouble!  Whoops!!   I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Jennifer48

I'm here!  

First day in trouble,  what are we going to do with you?!   

Great start and great view!


----------



## Aburns8

Followed you over!  Let me know if you need anything filled in since I was the geek taking notes.


----------



## SoonerGirl

Your hotel looks beautiful!  That stinks (literally!) about the paint smell and that you lost your king sized bed, BUT you were able to get a GREAT view in exchange!

OK, I'm ready for more!


----------



## MickMan

We got in trouble from the security guard also.  We saw a sign that said hotel guests could go up to that level but the security guard told us we could not be on that level.

Cant wait to relive the whole trip again with your report.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Sleepless Knight said:


> And so the report begins.  Woohoo!


Yes, the saga begins. 



mommaU4 said:


> Wow, day one and you're already in trouble.  Cool. Can't wait to read more.


I know, I know.  I couldn't believe it.



wendylady36 said:


> Silly girl, getting in trouble at the beginning of your adventure!
> 
> That is quite the view from your room! I don't know what it is about Hollywood, but I love, love, love it. I even love all the advertisements, more so then in Times Square. There's just something so magical about Hollywood.
> 
> I'm ready to read more!


Wendy, I thought it was pretty magical too & was really happy when we woke up & saw the view.  I had always thought the Hollywood sign was illuminated at night so when I looked out in the dark & didn't see it, I figured we couldn't see it from our room.



kmab00 said:


> Sounds great so far!  I love the view from your room, too!!!!  That's funny you got in trouble!  Whoops!!   I can't wait to hear more!


I will try to get another update up for you tomorrow Karen.



Jennifer48 said:


> I'm here!
> 
> First day in trouble,  what are we going to do with you?!
> 
> Great start and great view!


I have no idea what you are going to do with me.  Ask Andrea & Mark they met me in real life.    



Aburns8 said:


> Followed you over!  Let me know if you need anything filled in since I was the geek taking notes.


Hey Andrea......I was thinking it might be cool to get a copy of those notes.  What do you say to lending me a copy of your crib notes.  They will come in handy here & in my scrapbooking.  My brain is not what it used to be. 



SoonerGirl said:


> Your hotel looks beautiful!  That stinks (literally!) about the paint smell and that you lost your king sized bed, BUT you were able to get a GREAT view in exchange!
> 
> OK, I'm ready for more!


The Renaissance was gorgeous.  I highly recommend it if you ever get to Hollywood.  The location was fabulous.


----------



## Disneygrl36

MickMan said:


> We got in trouble from the security guard also.  We saw a sign that said hotel guests could go up to that level but the security guard told us we could not be on that level.
> 
> Cant wait to relive the whole trip again with your report.



See I am not the only one that got in trouble.  I felt kinda weird when he stopped me & kept on saying there wasn't a sign, there wasn't a rope like defending myself.  I said I am staying at the Renaissance right next door & dude was like well this isn't part of the Renaissance.  I just didn't feel like I was doing anything wrong but oh well.............whatcha gonna do? 
Can't wait to relive it too!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wanna go back already.


----------



## Disneygrl36

I changed a few of the pictures in my post as when I was looking at the larger ones, I found better ones.


----------



## Aburns8

I will work on the notes tomorrow.  I have to rewrite them before I forget everything!  I keep looking at my pictures wishing the trip wasn't over!


----------



## travelmel

Wholley molley! I didn't get the "moved thread" memo till just now! Doggone it.  

I figured you were resting on your Disney VIP laurels and not posting anything yet!  I should have known better!  

I can't read right now, gotta go to bed but I'll catch up SOON


----------



## tinkermell

Oohh! I'm on board and looking forward to lots more!!


----------



## tinkermell

travelmel said:


> Wholley molley! I didn't get the "moved thread" memo till just now! Doggone it.
> 
> I figured you were resting on your Disney VIP laurels and not posting anything yet!  I should have known better!
> 
> I can't read right now, gotta go to bed but I'll catch up SOON


travelmel, I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to steal your Tinkerbell pic. I love it!!


----------



## BriarRosie

Disneygrl36 said:


> Low & behold the next morning we wake up very early like 4:50am since our bodies are still on eastern standard time.  We watched the sun come up out the window & realize that low & behold the move has given us a room with a view of the Hollywood sign.  Yippee  The other room had a view of the H & H center.



Hi Melanie!  We had that same view from our room.    And I was up every couple of hours the first night, with the same time zone thing, but I forced myself to go back to sleep each time I woke up.  



Disneygrl36 said:


> I wandered around & went up to the pool area which is way cool & has an awesome view.
> 
> There was an area leading out of the pool into the Hollywood & Highland Center so I just kept following it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A security guard came & told me I wasn't supposed to be over there.  I said sorry, but there wasn't any signs or ropes or anything so how was a girl supposed to know  .  I was only taking pictures, he said no problem but head on back to the hotel now, so I did.  Eric got a kick out of me getting in trouble!



I found that pool area entry into H&H, took the same photo from that vantage point.  But it was the afternoon of the main arrival day and no security guards chased us off. 

Great report so far!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

great start, i hope you went into that disney store in that picture...

i always get in trouble on our trips as well, mostly by the wife for going into places i am not suppose to...this trip i got in trouble for going in the back entrance to the lua at the polynesian, the gate was open so i went up to the stage...


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aburns8 said:


> I will work on the notes tomorrow.  I have to rewrite them before I forget everything!  I keep looking at my pictures wishing the trip wasn't over!


Thanks Andrea that would be great.  I wish it wasn't over too, but we have great memories to treasure forever.



travelmel said:


> Wholley molley! I didn't get the "moved thread" memo till just now! Doggone it.
> 
> I figured you were resting on your Disney VIP laurels and not posting anything yet!  I should have known better!
> 
> I can't read right now, gotta go to bed but I'll catch up SOON


Melissa, hope you enjoy when you come back to read........glad you found me.



tinkermell said:


> Oohh! I'm on board and looking forward to lots more!!


  I have lots & lots more to come.



BriarRosie said:


> Hi Melanie!  We had that same view from our room.    And I was up every couple of hours the first night, with the same time zone thing, but I forced myself to go back to sleep each time I woke up.
> 
> 
> 
> I found that pool area entry into H&H, took the same photo from that vantage point.  But it was the afternoon of the main arrival day and no security guards chased us off.
> 
> Great report so far!


Hey Lori   That was an awesome view to have!!!!!!!  I am glad you didn't get in trouble too.  Maybe it was because it was so early morning that I did who knows.   



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> great start, i hope you went into that disney store in that picture...
> 
> i always get in trouble on our trips as well, mostly by the wife for going into places i am not suppose to...this trip i got in trouble for going in the back entrance to the lua at the polynesian, the gate was open so i went up to the stage...


Yes we did go into the Disney Soda Shop & fountain Dan.  More on that later.
I am glad to know I am not the only one who gets in trouble on vacation.  You just have that mischevious look about you so I imagine you get in lots of trouble. 

Hey Beth..............
Did it really snow in Vegas????????

Ok, so I was going to do my update this morning & our power went out.  It has been crazy windy here today...........

Update coming right up.


----------



## Disneygrl36

So we left off with us picking up our rental car & heading off to explore.  
We got the Never Lost system on the car (don't you love that name) & I plugged in the addresses as Eric drove.  It was kind of cool having a computer tell you how to go.  I had printed off directions on MapQuest (which I was glad to have the addresses) but sometimes the Never Lost took us a different way & I would say.....uh that's not what the directions say....we laughed  & decided we would just trust the Never Lost & it didn't ever take us wrong.

Our first stop was the Griffith Park Observatory.
The drive up there was magnificent.  




It is a steep drive up into the hills.  It was easy to see why they have fires in California though as every thing was so dry.  Once we got there we parked & walked over to the Observatory.
We could see the Hollywood sign quite well here too.




We wandered around & explored the views.  It was too early to get inside or see the Planetarium show.....so we will have to go back & do that some time.  It really is a beautiful building & considering it was built in the 1920's it is very well preserved.  




My attempt at an artsy shot on the back of the observatory.




Another beautiful view




They have a tribute to James Dean since he filmed Rebel Without a Cause here.  There is a plaque stating that Rebel Without a Cause was the first to use the observatory as itself in film.  




Griffith Park Observatory also has a Disney connection as it is featured in the Rocketeer as well.

Next we drove further into Griffith Park to find the GP Merry Go Round where Walt used to take Sharon & Diane on his Daddy's day with them.  This merry go round was part of Walt's inspiration for building Disneyland because all he could do was sit on a bench & watch the girls & he thought the parents should be able to go have fun with their kids.  The Merry Go Round is only open on weekends now, so all you can see is the building here but it was still cool to know Walt had been there sitting on one of those very benches.





Our next stop was still in Griffith Park at the LA Steamers train museum.  We went here just in case the ABD tour didn't get to go because it is open only by volunteers & usually only on the 3rd Sunday of the month.  I just wanted a peak at the barn just in case we didn't make it there.




Walt's Barn





The next destination on my list was Forest Lawn Cemetary.  It might seem odd to go visit a cemetary while on vacation, but this is where Walt Disney's ashes are interred.  I really wanted to go & pay my respects to the man who has meant so much to me over the years & who has given us so much.  It is a very large memorial garden-over 300 acres.




Walt & family have their own little garden outside the Court of Freedom.
It is back in the very left corner behind the small gate.




You can open the gate & go in which we did very respectfully.  The garden is very quiet & peaceful.




There is a small bench there & we sat there for a few minutes.  We had a silent moment of reflection together before saying a big thank you to the man upstairs for making Walt Disney &  a "Thank you Walt for all you did" before leaving.  It was a very touching moment for us both.

We had a lunch reservation at the Tam O'Shanter Inn which was recommended to us by Lurkyloo aka Carrie .  It was a restaurant frequented by Walt & his 9 old men.  Walt also brought Lillian to dinner here quite a bit.  




Me in front of the Tam O'Shanter Inn




It has a very Scottish/English feel & is very warm & cozy.




My lunch was a delicious chicken pot pie.




Dessert was sticky toffee pudding & a complimentary English triffle since it was our first visit.




This was the room Walt usually was seated in & his table was in the left hand corner beside the fireplace.  There was a big party set up in that area, but I took a picture of the area anyway.




This was in the lobby & had been given to the owner by the Disney animators that used to come here to eat.




It was a wonderful lunch & we would go back again in a heartbeat for the great food & for the wonderful connection it has to Walt Disney.





Up next.......
Hollywood Stars & our Adventures by Disney trip starts.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

wow i dont have time to read all of that now, but it looks cool, i will read it on monday,

yep i get in alot of trouble, all good trouble of course, and nothing that would hurt anyone, just maybe going into behind scenes places im not really allowed to but go into.
  


yep it did snow in vegas, we had people in my company that had to switch there flights out there because of the snow, they could not land or take off the other day.


----------



## wendylady36

What a beautiful update. I got all teary eyed when you were talking about Walt (carousel, barn, cemetery). It was all so magical to see and read about your experience. I'm happy that you and your hubby took some time to explore these places.  

The observatory pictures made me nauseous!  

Can't wait for more!


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> travelmel, I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to steal your Tinkerbell pic. I love it!!


It's cute, but I just had to say.....Tink looks like she has implants in that pic!!  





Disneygrl36 said:


> Hey Beth..............
> Did it really snow in Vegas????????


Sure did! Check out these pics I took near our house: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29192260&postcount=106
Schools were closed, and all flights out of McCarran were canceled. It was a mess. Of course it was all gone the next day. 





Disneygrl36 said:


> Our first stop was the Griffith Park Observatory.
> 
> Next we drove further into Griffith Park to find the GP Merry Go Round where Walt used to take Sharon & Diane on his Daddy's day with them.
> 
> We had a lunch reservation at the Tam O'Shanter Inn which was recommended to us by Lurkyloo aka Carrie .
> 
> Up next.......
> Hollywood Stars & our Adventures by Disney trip starts.


OMG, I am loving your report! It's so fun seeing all my old haunts.  
Ruben and I had our first date at the observatory. I was 16. We'd go there every year on our anniversary. 

And that Merry Go Round was the one my stepdad would take my brother and I to on Sundays, then we'd go to McDonalds. 

I've driven by the Tam O'Shanter many times but I had no clue of it's connection to Walt and I've never eaten there. I'm glad you were able to and that is was good. 

Can't wait for more!!


----------



## DangerMouse

I'm subbing late! I don't usually read much on the TR board, but the ABD trip you went on is one of my dreams.  I read some of your pre-trippie and eagerly anticipated hearing all about your adventure!  Lovin the pictures so far and living my dream vicariously through you. 

Thanks for sharing in such great detail.  Sounds like an awesome time so far!


----------



## Disneygrl36

DangerMouse said:


> I'm subbing late! I don't usually read much on the TR board, but the ABD trip you went on is one of my dreams.  I read some of your pre-trippie and eagerly anticipated hearing all about your adventure!  Lovin the pictures so far and living my dream vicariously through you.
> 
> Thanks for sharing in such great detail.  Sounds like an awesome time so far!


 Dangermouse.  It was a dream trip.  Glad you decided to read along.  



mommaU4 said:


> It's cute, but I just had to say.....Tink looks like she has implants in that pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did! Check out these pics I took near our house: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29192260&postcount=106
> Schools were closed, and all flights out of McCarran were canceled. It was a mess. Of course it was all gone the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I am loving your report! It's so fun seeing all my old haunts.
> Ruben and I had our first date at the observatory. I was 16. We'd go there every year on our anniversary.
> 
> And that Merry Go Round was the one my stepdad would take my brother and I to on Sundays, then we'd go to McDonalds.
> 
> I've driven by the Tam O'Shanter many times but I had no clue of it's connection to Walt and I've never eaten there. I'm glad you were able to and that is was good.
> 
> Can't wait for more!!


Beth, what a wonderful place for a first date.  So romantic, but Wendy wouldn't like it because it is so high up...... It really is up there & I have to admit when we were around the back of the observatory & I looked over my stomach did the swirly thing.  I love that you used to hang out at the Merry Go Round.  I remember reading about a restaurant near the studios that Walt liked, but I figured it was long gone.  Thanks to Lurkyloo---she suggested it to me since we were doing a whole Walt morning.  You should go when you go back.



wendylady36 said:


> What a beautiful update. I got all teary eyed when you were talking about Walt (carousel, barn, cemetery). It was all so magical to see and read about your experience. I'm happy that you and your hubby took some time to explore these places.
> 
> The observatory pictures made me nauseous!
> 
> Can't wait for more!


Thanks Wendy.  I was getting a little misty when I was writing it, because it took me right back there.  I am really glad that this was the way we decided to spend our morning.  It really was the perfect way to start off this trip that was mostly devoted to Walt's dreams & his world.
See above about the observatory.  I could see how someone with a problem with height would be really upset there.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> wow i dont have time to read all of that now, but it looks cool, i will read it on monday,
> 
> yep i get in alot of trouble, all good trouble of course, and nothing that would hurt anyone, just maybe going into behind scenes places im not really allowed to but go into.
> 
> 
> 
> yep it did snow in vegas, we had people in my company that had to switch there flights out there because of the snow, they could not land or take off the other day.


The only time it's a problem going places you aren't supposed to is when you get caught, right?  

How crazy is that snow in Vegas.  Loved your pictures of it Beth.  You have a gorgeous view.

SPOILER ALERT-----If you are planning on taking this trip in the future & don't want to know about all the surprises be advised that I intend to tell the whole story!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Cawa

What a great start to your trip report!    Dh and I did this trip in June.  I can't wait to hear your impressions of this adventure!


----------



## Disneygrl36

When last we left our travelers, we had just had a very yummy lunch at the Tam O'Shanter Inn & had experienced a wonderful morning exploring together.  We had directions thanks to mapiglet fan to drive up closer to the Hollywood sign but by now it was getting to be around 1pm & we had such a great view of it from our room & from Griffith park that we decided we wanted to explore a bit more of Hollywood around the hotel before our meeting time of 4pm with the group.  So after a quick stop at a convenience store to get some water & soft drinks for in the room, we decided to head on back & return the rental car.  We went back to the room for a brief time & found these treats waiting for us. 




This was our special book with all our meeting times & our itinerary.




After admiring our loot, we headed out again stopping by the lobby to check in with our adventure guides Diana & Kristin.  They told us to meet up with them in the Canyon room at 4pm.

Off we went to explore Hollywood boulevard.  
I am a huge Julie Andrews/Mary Poppins fan so I was excited to find her star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame & then her hand prints at Grauman's.








Eric with Jimmy Stewarts hand prints......he loves him.  In fact we are seeing "It's A Wonderful Life" at the Tennessee Theatre tonight. 




Another attempt at an artsy shot at the Chinese theatre.




This one was especially poignant as we just lost Paul Newman not that long ago & I love that his & Joanne Woodwards are together.




How's this for love & devotion........getting down on the sidewalk in Hollywood to have your photo taken with your favorite star.




Did you know that no one has been nominated more times for an Academy Award than Walt Disney?  He got 59 nominations & earned 26 awards.  I think that more than deserves a star.  In fact, he has 2 one for film & one for TV.
Another cute saying on the Road to Hollywood sidewalk in the Hollywood & Highland Center.




At the end of the Road to Hollywood or how some of us got here sidewalk is a big couch with the Hollywood sign in the background.  Is it a casting couch?????????????  What a great sense of humor Hollywood has.




These elephants are at the H & H center as well & we would see them again later.  When they decided to build the H & H Center they wanted to recreate a movie set so this set with the big arch & the elephants was built in Hollywood in 1916 for the film Intolerance.




So it was getting close to time to meet up with our fellow adventurer's for the first time.  We headed back to the room to freshen up & change clothes.  We followed the signs to the Canyon room.  They had cheese, crackers, veggies & sodas for us.  We sat at a table with Andrea & Brian from Michigan.  I had gotten to know Andrea on the thread for our trip & it was great to meet her & her husband in person.  They gave us a little ice breaker game to do, but we were too busy talking & when Diana said you have a few minutes to finish your answers to the top portion we were like  we better get to work.  The top portion asked questions about you like what you were most excited to see etc. & the bottom portion was designed to make us get up & move about the room to get to know each other.  We were supposed to find someone who had met a celebrity, could name all 7 dwarfs, had never been to Disneyland, had been to a studio lot & had visited all eleven Disney theme parks.  We got all of them but the last one, although we did have a group member who has been to 8 of the 11.  After this Diana & Kristin told us a bit about their background with the company & then they went around & asked us all to introduce ourself, where we were from & what we were most excited about seeing.  We were a group of 24 adults as this was an adults only version of this trip.  We had 2 mother/daughter groups, 1 mother/son group & 2 friends that were together & the rest of us were couples.  We ranged from as far away as Maryland, Minnesota, Rhode Island, Connecticut, Florida, Ohio, Georgia, to 2 couples from California.

After our getting to know you session, we were headed to dinner at the Trastaverte Italian Restaurant in the H & H Center.  We walked across from the hotel after having our photos taken with a clapboard & this was the first appearance of the infamous Adventures by Disney paddle that we would follow for the rest of our trip.  
We stopped & had a  nice photo made.




We had our own private dining room in the back for the restaurant.  
They served us red or white wine, 2 kinds of salad, antipasta & flatbread.
We were able to choose our entree of salmon, penne pasta with tomato basil sauce, veal scaloppini or chicken marsala.  Eric & I both had the salmon & it was very tasty.  I think I was too excited so I didn't take any pictures of our food until dessert.   After we had enjoyed our appetizers & salad & they worked on our dinner, we had a little Disney trivia gameshow. 




It was hilarious & by no means a high pressure game.  The host was Matt & he was great & really funny & enjoyed having an adult audience.  Our fellow adventurers that were picked seemed to really enjoy the show & I will always remember Mark & his great answers of "yes" & Karen for her frequent use of "phone a friend" for everything.  It was alot of fun & before we knew it dinner was there.  Diana sat on our end of the table & we had fun chatting with her & getting to know her.
Dessert was tiramisu & we were given our first pin-which became an exciting event every day.  Every day there is a theme of the day & a word of the day.  Today's theme was It All Started with a Mouse so our first pin was Mickey of course & the word of the day was Mickey Mouse.




After that we were told to meet in front of Twist the hotel restaurant the next morning at 7:50am & were set free for the evening.
We decided to explore a bit more & wanted to go get ice cream at the Soda Fountain since neither one of us really like tiramisu.
So we headed out across the street to the Disney Soda Fountain.




They have cool pictures of famous people that have stopped in & this was one of my favorites.




We both had an ice cream.  I had the make your own sundae with one scoop of peppermint ice cream & hot fudge.  The ice cream here is made by a California family & you can tell it's homemade premium ice cream.  There were little pieces of peppermint in it.  So yummy.




Eric had a double scoop sundae with chocolate & cookies & cream with hot fudge.
In prepartion for tomorrow when we would visit Jim Henson studios here a couple of pictures taken this night.
Inside the soda fountain....the Muppets.




And look who's star we found.




Once outside we noticed how cute the Christmas windows were.








We would be touring the El Capitan in the morning so is a fitting shot to end this day.




Exhausted from our long day, we headed back to the hotel & relaxed in the room.  I did some journaling & did a live posting to my pre-trip report.
It had been a great day & we had a lot to look forward to tomorrow.

Up next---an organ, a famous person & a frog oh my


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aunt Cawa said:


> What a great start to your trip report!    Dh and I did this trip in June.  I can't wait to hear your impressions of this adventure!



 Aunt Cawa.......glad to have a past Backstage Magicer along.  It was such a wonderful trip.


----------



## Aburns8

Still working on those notes for you!  I think it is funny that I took pics of Jimmy Stewarts hand prints as well.  He is my all time favorite!


----------



## MA pigletfan

WOnderful start Melanie! 
Nice view..no wonder you didn't have to drive to the sign!!!!  This is going to be wonderful to read! 
I am so bummed that we didn't get to Griffith Observatory..it looks like a lot to see..and Greg would have loved the steam train area...that just means we HAVE to go back sometime, oh darn 

Looking forward to the next day!


----------



## Sarah84

Sounds like a wonderful trip so far, love your pics


----------



## mommaU4

Wow, y'all did a lot in one day. It all sounds like so much fun. I love how organized it all is. I would love to do an ABD one day. The Alaska one really appeals to me. But with a family of six........um yeah, I'd need to win the lotto first!  

I was curious, what part of TN are you from? I have relatives in Morristown and they fly out of Knoxville too when they travel.


----------



## travelmel

tinkermell said:


> travelmel, I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to steal your Tinkerbell pic. I love it!!



That's funny! When I saw your siggie I said to myself, "Hm.. somebody else has the pretty tink.. I think I'll change mine."  

 

No worries!  



Disneygrl36 said:


> My attempt at an artsy shot on the back of the observatory.



I love your artsy shot. I absolutely love your first moments of your vacation. You can tell by my silly Twilight TR that I just love the hunt for things like this. Not that your TR is silly, by any means, but I'm just saying that I respect and can relate to the quest for places of interest. I'm loving it. 



P.S. My cousins and I used to drive up to the observatory for the laser light shows.. I'm not sure how we managed to survive *coughbadkidscough* the road down.

I want to eat at that place! Too cute. Thanks to Lookyloo for pointing it out to you and to you for pointing it out to me!


----------



## travelmel

Disneygrl36 said:


> Eric with Jimmy Stewarts hand prints......he loves him.  In fact we are seeing "It's A Wonderful Life" at the Tennessee Theatre tonight.



I love the pics of you guys with the footprints.  That would make a really cute framed pic for a wall or desk or something.  

Hey what did you mean about the elephants and film intolerance? I've never heard of that... can you explain it to me?

It looked like the weather held out well for you. I love SO Cal at Christmas time - (Now that I don't live there anymore, that is! When you grow up there all that sunshine and blue sky can really get on your nerves when your dreaming of that White Christmas bit!) - 

The Soda fountain looks so cute! I can't wait to see the El Capitain stuff. I've never been to either of these places. Great pics, what a wonderful first day. 

P.S. I like the movie It's a Wonderful Life but I took my DD's to see it a couple years ago at this really cool theater by our house and they said, "That was ok... but.... mom..... didn't you think it was a little depressing?"    I gotta admit... I do.


----------



## hack2112

Disneygrl36 said:


> Next we drove further into Griffith Park to find the GP Merry Go Round where Walt used to take Sharon & Diane on his Daddy's day with them.  This merry go round was part of Walt's inspiration for building Disneyland because all he could do was sit on a bench & watch the girls & he thought the parents should be able to go have fun with their kids.  The Merry Go Round is only open on weekends now, so all you can see is the building here but it was still cool to know Walt had been there sitting on one of those very benches.



Just so you know, the original tour was going to take you to see the carousel, but they didn't open it so you were pretty much stuck looking at a boarded-up building.  Not fun.



> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b147/Disneygrl36/100_4662.jpg


Why does the person at the red podium remind me of someone who was on my trip?

Also, Matt is amazing and hilarious and amazing.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aburns8 said:


> Still working on those notes for you!  I think it is funny that I took pics of Jimmy Stewarts hand prints as well.  He is my all time favorite!


Eric loves him Andrea.  Watching It's a Wonderful Life last night in the restored Tennessee Theater (built in 1928 just like Mickey Mouse) was AWESOME!!!!!!!!  Like movies were intended to be seen.  We have a Might Wurtlizer too so it was funny because Eric & I were comparing the Tennessee to the El Cap all night.
Click here if you want to compare it too.......since you've been to the El Cap.  We think it's bigger than the El Cap but their organ is bigger.
http://www.tennesseetheatre.com/about-us/take-a-virtual-tour/
It was cool to know we have one of the few organs still out there close by.  They are showing Sound of Music after Christmas & we are so there.



MA pigletfan said:


> WOnderful start Melanie!
> Nice view..no wonder you didn't have to drive to the sign!!!!  This is going to be wonderful to read!
> I am so bummed that we didn't get to Griffith Observatory..it looks like a lot to see..and Greg would have loved the steam train area...that just means we HAVE to go back sometime, oh darn
> 
> Looking forward to the next day!


I know, I have a list already of things I have to go back to see.  If you can plan to go where you will be there on the 3rd Sunday of the month, that is when the LA Steamers open the barn & run the trains for the public.  They were nice enough to do this for ABD specially.



Sarah84 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful trip so far, love your pics


Thanks &   Lots more to come.



mommaU4 said:


> Wow, y'all did a lot in one day. It all sounds like so much fun. I love how organized it all is. I would love to do an ABD one day. The Alaska one really appeals to me. But with a family of six........um yeah, I'd need to win the lotto first!
> 
> I was curious, what part of TN are you from? I have relatives in Morristown and they fly out of Knoxville too when they travel.


Yes beth we did do alot.  It was a busy day but fun.  We were busy this whole trip, maybe that is why I was so tired when we got home & now have a cold.  ABD is great.  I cannot recommend it highly enough.  You could gamble a bit there in Vegas & maybe you will win big enough to splurge on a trip.  We live close to Morristown Beth.  Small world isn't it?



travelmel said:


> I love your artsy shot. I absolutely love your first moments of your vacation. You can tell by my silly Twilight TR that I just love the hunt for things like this. Not that your TR is silly, by any means, but I'm just saying that I respect and can relate to the quest for places of interest. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My cousins and I used to drive up to the observatory for the laser light shows.. I'm not sure how we managed to survive *coughbadkidscough* the road down.
> 
> I want to eat at that place! Too cute. Thanks to Lookyloo for pointing it out to you and to you for pointing it out to me!


Glad you are enjoying my side trips.  It really was a great day & I wanted to pack as much in before the ABD trip started as I could.  I was pleased we were able to fit it all in, but I am already starting on a list of what we need to see next time.  The Tam O'Shanter is a lovely place to eat & you can make a reservation on line.



travelmel said:


> I love the pics of you guys with the footprints.  That would make a really cute framed pic for a wall or desk or something.
> 
> Hey what did you mean about the elephants and film intolerance? I've never heard of that... can you explain it to me?
> 
> It looked like the weather held out well for you. I love SO Cal at Christmas time - (Now that I don't live there anymore, that is! When you grow up there all that sunshine and blue sky can really get on your nerves when your dreaming of that White Christmas bit!) -
> 
> The Soda fountain looks so cute! I can't wait to see the El Capitain stuff. I've never been to either of these places. Great pics, what a wonderful first day.
> 
> P.S. I like the movie It's a Wonderful Life but I took my DD's to see it a couple years ago at this really cool theater by our house and they said, "That was ok... but.... mom..... didn't you think it was a little depressing?"    I gotta admit... I do.


Let's see.  At the Hollywood & Highland Center, they recreated a set from the film Intolerance which I believe was a silent film.  There is a big arch that is Egyptian looking seen here from across the street




& then 2 huge elephants on pedestals.  




These are copies of the sets they made way back then..........a nod to old Hollywood when they built the center.
The weather was good while we were in the Hollywood area, but it was a bit cold in the evenings at Disneyland & it rained on us our last day.  All in all, though we were prepared with jackets/ponchos etc so we were fine.
You should go see a movie & then get ice cream at the soda fountain next time you go.  We were going to go see Bolt while there, but decided to do other stuff.  Wish we had had more time to do all we wanted to do.



hack2112 said:


> Just so you know, the original tour was going to take you to see the carousel, but they didn't open it so you were pretty much stuck looking at a boarded-up building.  Not fun.
> Why does the person at the red podium remind me of someone who was on my trip?
> Also, Matt is amazing and hilarious and amazing.


Hey Max & 
That would be awesome if they could get them to open it up, but I agree not so fun just staring at it all boarded up.  That would be a nice addition.
I don't know why that reminds you of someone on your trip.  I think this was her first ABD trip.
Matt was great & really funny.  It was a great way to start out the trip.


More to come.  I am uploading photos from Day 3 right now.


----------



## Disneygrl36

We met the group in front of Twist this morning & headed out to the Disney Soda Shop for a special breakfast.  They are not usually opened for breakfast, so this was a treat for us.
Here is our menu




Eric had a Mickey waffle & I had scrambled eggs & bacon.  His was cuter so you get to see it.




The ceiling in the Soda shop




We had time to browse the store after breakfast.  It was like a small Disney store-I looked at some pins but didn't buy anything, although later wished I had bought the CD of Disney music played on the Mighty Wurlitzer organ.
Then, it was time for our tour of the El Capitan theatre.
We had a tour guide named Mike whose love of the theatre was evident in the way he talked about it.  We started out in the lobby & he talked about the history of the theatre & how at one point it closed & was boarded up.  Disney bought the theatre & restored it to the way it is today & now they show movies complete with the organ playing, a stage show, a curtain show & then the movie being played.  What a great way to see a movie!!!!!!!!
We went into the theatre & here are some detail shots.  T








The organist was playing Disney music as we came into the theatre.  




He talked to us about the Mighty Wurlitzer of which there are not many left.  




It is an amazing instrument & has all the various instruments up in the rafters & when he presses the buttons those instruments are actually played-as in a drum stick strikes the drum, etc.  Amazing.  There is one organ pipe that he demonstrated for us that is able to shake the whole theatre.  Really fascinating.  
Here's a little video of him talking about the organ.



He played a few name that Disney tune songs & 2 people in the group won that CD I wish I had bought.  
After that we were treated to the curtain show.



We were also able to go up on stage & see some of the riggings that work all the various curtains.




Eric on stage




And my foot on a peformer's mark




As we were leaving that part of the theatre, the singers came out to do a sound check for the holiday show they are performing.  
We next went upstairs to the Hall of Fame & talked abit about the restoration project with Ed who had been instrumental in getting the project going.  I am so glad that they did this & did not let this beautiful theatre just sit there & rot away-that would have been a real shame.
They had some great photos & memorabilia up there.
The 40th anniversary of Mary Poppins.




Monster Inc.




A shot of the theatre from the balcony.




After this we were taken downstairs to the lounge area & then got a group photo taken on the stairs.  I really enjoyed our time at the El Capitan & wish we had been able to go back to see a movie there, but we just ran out of steam/time.  A lot of our group did go see Bolt & saw the holiday stage show.





Then, we went right next door for our tour of the Jimmy Kimmel live shows set.  We were not allowed to take any photos in there because it is a working studio.  It is in an old Masonic temple that has been bought by Disney/ABC.  Before it was Jimmy Kimmel live, they used to use it to set up events that went along with the movie they were showing next door-like a Toy Story set up with Woody's line dancing lessons in the front room.  Here we met Uncle Frank who is the security guard on the show & who is really Jimmy's uncle & our tour guide on of the associate producers on the show.  We saw the control room & I could not believe how small it was.  They all sit together in there looking at lots of screens.  The funniest thing was the huge bottle of Tums in the middle of the room.  We also went into the sound/tape room which was even smaller & had a lot of complicated equipment in it including a sound board that had so many different buttons & knobs on it, I would have been really scared to touch it lest I ruin everything.  We also went to the editing area & saw some people working on editing tapes to run on the show.
We then went upstairs to the make up room, which was once again really small-do you see a theme-with one chair.  They had lots of stuff in there like fake eyelashes, wigs & various forms of facial hair.  We could also poke our head in some of the guest dressing rooms.  I was struck by the fact that some of them had showers in them.  Up here was where the elevator was as well & this brought up some ghost stories-a woman has been seen along with a guy in a zoot suit many, many times.  Pretty spooky.  We went down to the green room which had a very hip/loungey type feel too it.  They have video games, a pin ball machine & a pool table to keep the guest entertained, along with a bar of course.  They said lots of people that aren't even on the show just like to come hang out in the green room & Uncle Frank was proud to tell us that their green room was the most popular one in town.  Then they took us in the studio & Uncle Frank talked abit about Jimmy & how down to earth he is.  He has several family members working for him.  Uncle Frank said it was his "fault" Jimmy was in show business.  He & his family moved to Vegas after he left the police force.  They took Jimmy's grandmother with them, so soon Jimmy's Mom decided to follow them to Vegas.  While there Uncle Frank did security for Frank Sinatra & Jimmy caught the show business bug.  He told us some funny stories about his time there-including one about when Snoop Dog was on the show & Jimmy told him Uncle Frank only made 6 arrests in his 20 years as a cop & then Snoop Dog coming over to hug him & tell him he was his kind of cop. He was a real character.  While we were in there, who should pop his head in & say "What the heck is going on in here?" but Jimmy Kimmel.  He told us not to believe a word Uncle Frank said & waved to us all.  Our guides said that had never happened so pretty darn cool. 
We were able to have our picture made on the stage with Uncle Frank taken by our guides.  This is a picture of our picture that they made into a photo postcard for us.




After that we went outside in the back of the studio to where they do the live music concert segments-they also have a small intimate lounge in the front for music acts as well.  Out back, they have a bigger stage & lots of lights & speakers.  They told us about how crazy it was when the Jonas Brothers performed out there &  how the girls were trying to bribe people to let them in & then how later Walt Disney World called them to discuss how best to handle their security.  It was cool to be back behind the studio & we could see the parking area & there was a school ball field right across from that side of the studio.

Next we were loaded onto our awaiting motor coach where Don our driver was waiting.  Our guides had water/snacks if we wanted them for the bus ride.

Next up, we are headed to Jim Henson studios--finally the frog oh my!!!!


----------



## SoonerGirl

The theater looks AMAZING!  And how cool that you got to eat breakfast at the Soda Shop.  Loving your report so far, keep it coming!


----------



## travelmel

Ha! A Jimmey Kimmel Drive-By!

Nice work!


----------



## hack2112

The night the Jonas Brothers were there was the day we had our tour of the studio.  There was already a line outside the entrance to the outdoor stage.

And Uncle Frank is amazing.  And funny.  Did I mention how amazing he was?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Great TR so far! (that rhymes!)

I love that you guys went to see Walt at the cemetary. What a beautiful gesture from you 2. 

Adventure's by Disney looks so MUCH FUN! The whole thing and I love how they do little things for you guys like leave all those treats out! Wow! So exciting!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

Disneygrl36 said:


> Yes beth we did do alot.  It was a busy day but fun.  We were busy this whole trip, maybe that is why I was so tired when we got home & now have a cold.  ABD is great.  I cannot recommend it highly enough.  You could gamble a bit there in Vegas & maybe you will win big enough to splurge on a trip.  We live close to Morristown Beth.  Small world isn't it?


It is a small world! I'm sorry you are sick now. I hope you feel better soon. 

Great update. Love those Mickey waffles. So cute.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

wow some realy cool things so far, do you have to be a DVC member to go on this or can anyone do this adventures by disney


----------



## Jennifer48

Mel,

I love the add-ons that your and your DH did before the ABD trip began.  I actually got goosebumps reading when you went to see Walt's grave, creepy!

The theater looks amazing.  What a wonderful purchase by Disney!  

It looked like no one was in the Soda shop with you guys.  Was it really that empty?  

Keep up the great work!  You are REALLY making me want to go now!


----------



## Disneygrl36

SoonerGirl said:


> The theater looks AMAZING!  And how cool that you got to eat breakfast at the Soda Shop.  Loving your report so far, keep it coming!


The theatre was amazing & really beautiful-it really did make you stop & think, what if they didn't save this. 



travelmel said:


> Ha! A Jimmey Kimmel Drive-By!
> 
> Nice work!


Yeah, we were really lucky to see him.  He is pretty cute in person too.



hack2112 said:


> The night the Jonas Brothers were there was the day we had our tour of the studio.  There was already a line outside the entrance to the outdoor stage.
> 
> And Uncle Frank is amazing.  And funny.  Did I mention how amazing he was?


I bet there was.....the guys that lead our tour told us it was NUTS & that some of the girls even fainted.  Uncle Frank is hilarous.  I am so glad we got to meet him.   



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Great TR so far! (that rhymes!)
> 
> I love that you guys went to see Walt at the cemetary. What a beautiful gesture from you 2.
> 
> Adventure's by Disney looks so MUCH FUN! The whole thing and I love how they do little things for you guys like leave all those treats out! Wow! So exciting!!!!


Yes, the little extras that ABD gave us were really cool.  ABD is AMAZING & we will be booking another one, I am sure.



mommaU4 said:


> It is a small world! I'm sorry you are sick now. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Great update. Love those Mickey waffles. So cute.


I know I love Mickey waffles too.  We have a MM waffle iron, but don't seem to pull it out very often....we do always have them Christmas morning though so I get Mickey waffles soon.    Thanks for the concern....I hate having a cold!!!!!  I am trying to rest, drink plenty of fluids etc.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> wow some realy cool things so far, do you have to be a DVC member to go on this or can anyone do this adventures by disney


No Dan anyone can do Adventures by Disney.  You should go check out the ABD portion of the Disney website.  We did use DVC points to pay for one of us & cash for the other one so you can use DVC points to book the trips.



Jennifer48 said:


> Mel,
> 
> I love the add-ons that your and your DH did before the ABD trip began.  I actually got goosebumps reading when you went to see Walt's grave, creepy!
> 
> The theater looks amazing.  What a wonderful purchase by Disney!
> 
> It looked like no one was in the Soda shop with you guys.  Was it really that empty?
> 
> Keep up the great work!  You are REALLY making me want to go now!


The pre-tour adventure was alot of fun.......I got goosebumps several times this trip.  I am glad everyone enjoyed reading about it so much.
The Soda shop was empty that night.  It was around 7 or so & they close early so we were really the last ones in there eating ice cream.....can you imagine anything at DTD being like that?
Glad you are enjoying & if you have never been to Disneyland, you must go.


----------



## Disneygrl36

No update tonight.....I promise one tomorrow though.  Between this darn cold & some Christmas mischief for DH that I have been doing today, I am just too pooped.  

Check back tomorrow for adventures with a frog............


----------



## travelmel

Looking forward to it!  

I wish I had that Cinderella Waffle Maker.. that would be my new Xmas tradition, too!  Maybe New Years.. LOL


----------



## lurkyloo

Wow! How did I miss all these updates? I just love reading your report - partly because I get to hear about all the events leading up to when we met at DCA, and partly because it makes me realize how dang glamorous my life in Los Angeles is!  And I loooove the peppermint ice cream at the Disney Soda Fountain - my favorite thing to get there is a peppermint milkshake!



Disneygrl36 said:


> We wandered around & explored the views.  It was too early to get inside or see the Planetarium show.....so we will have to go back & do that some time.  It really is a beautiful building & considering it was built in the 1920's it is very well preserved.



When you come back (cuz you have to come back!) definitely check out the inside. They just completed a 2 1/2- or 3-year renovation of the Observatory and dug out a huge space underneath that's filled with cool new exhibits!


----------



## Disneygrl36

travelmel said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> I wish I had that Cinderella Waffle Maker.. that would be my new Xmas tradition, too!  Maybe New Years.. LOL


More coming right up.  I am such a sap for traditions!!!!!!!!!!



lurkyloo said:


> Wow! How did I miss all these updates? I just love reading your report - partly because I get to hear about all the events leading up to when we met at DCA, and partly because it makes me realize how dang glamorous my life in Los Angeles is!  And I loooove the peppermint ice cream at the Disney Soda Fountain - my favorite thing to get there is a peppermint milkshake!
> 
> When you come back (cuz you have to come back!) definitely check out the inside. They just completed a 2 1/2- or 3-year renovation of the Observatory and dug out a huge space underneath that's filled with cool new exhibits!


I am glad you are enjoying the report Carrie.  It is very, very glamorous in LA.  I must get back to explore more & maybe see some celebrities-besides Jimmy Kimmel, you & Patrick  
That peppermint ice cream was to die for.....wish I could have them ship me some of it for Christmas dinner.......wouldn't that be a wonderful dessert to serve?
Yes, we do have to come back.  I wasn't sure what Eric would think about CA & Disneyland, but he is soooo ready to go back too!!!!  Maybe you & Patrick could be our tour guides next time & then we could really see how the locals do it LA style.


----------



## Disneygrl36

So after leaving Jimmy Kimmel live, we headed towards Jim Henson studios via our very nice motor coach driven by the ever cheerful Don.  He talked to us about old Hollywood some & played appropriate music like "Hooray for Hollywood".
We passed by some points of interest & I tried to get a few pictures through the windows of the bus.
That's the Chateau Marmont hotel where lots of stars have stayed & like to hang out.  Lindsey Lohan even lives there.  Why do you live in a hotel? 




Kat Von D's tattoo parlor LA Ink as seen on the reality TV show which I have to confess I have watched a few too many times.




The Comedy Store where lots of famous comedians got their start.




The Whiskey A Go Go where Goldie Hawn got her start as a go go dancer.




Proof that we were on Sunset Blvd




We passed lots of other interesting things as well like the Scientology Center, the Viper Room & lots of building that used to be cool things like the Hollywood Athletic Club where Walt Disney was a member.
Before long we pulled up to Jim Henson's studios.  Diana said they used to be able to see it from far away because of the huge Kermit statue dressed as Charlie Chaplin, but he is being refurbished.
It is a very charming set of buildings & I wouldn't have thought of it as a working studio, but it is a hopping & busy place.  They were having some kind of casting there that day so there were all these extra people around carrying scripts.  








P.S.  I know someone who participates in Puppet Up now   & it is now on my list of have to go see it sometime things. 

We gathered in the courtyard & just kind of soaked up the area abit before they split us into groups Minnie & Daisy to go off & experience different things.  We were in the Minnie group with Diana as our guide.
We went to watch a video in the little comissary building first which kind of showed us how Jim Henson started out & showed some cute & hilarious muppets clips all the way from the show Jim Henson started out with, Sam & Friends where Kermit the Frog was born, all the way up through the Muppet Movies & Labyrinth.  
I think it only fitting here to pay a little tribute to the man who made the Muppets possible.  Did you know that the Muppet show was filmed in London at first because the networks here didn't see it's potential?  




I read some great things about Jim Henson before this trip in anticipation of getting to see the studio, but my favorite was about his memorial service where a group of puppeteers sang "Just One Person" in their character voices & started out one by one scattered throughout the audience until they all ended up on stage together.  This was said to inspire the director of the comedy "Love Actually" to incorporate this idea in the wedding scene in that movie where various members of the congregation get up & sing/play instruments to seranade the happy couple.  Now I will never be able to watch that scene without thinking about Jim Henson.

Next we went out & Diana showed us around the studios.
If you don't know, this studio has tons of history.  It was built in 1918 by Charlie Chaplin & he used it up until the 1950's.  




There are lots of cool touches left at the studios as a nod to his contributions.  Red Skeleton also owned the studio for a time.  A&M recording studio was here as well.




This is the vault where Charlie Chaplin kept films & his famous Little Tramp shoes.




A mold was taken of the original shoe/signature print which is in a museum somewhere now.




This unassuming building is what used to be A&M recording studios but is now the Jim Henson recording studios.  It is booked & used by lots of people in the recording industry.  Diana said they had seen Justin Timberlake here on one tour.  There were a lot of people around that I am sure I should have recognized, but alas I did not spot any celebrities-at least human ones.




How did I get stuck up here?




This cutie was outside of the building where we went to watch another video.




This poster was in the small theatre where we watched the film.  One of my favorite Muppet movies.




The movie was hilarious.  It starred Bobby & Samson telling us all about the studios & their history.  
I found this picture of Bobby (the pig) & Samson (the moose/bull????)....




Brian Henson actually puppeteered Samson for this film & it was made for ABD exclusively as they do not have tour groups in to the studios as it is usually closed to the public.  I heard later from a very reliable source that the ABD dress rehearsal tour was there the day they were making the video & that the crew at Jim Henson's studios was so excited to have them there. It was a very funny video & at the end they get kicked out because Bobby goes nuts when he realizes all the famous people that have worked there.  Too funny!!!!

We also were able to go into the soundstage since it wasn't currently being used.
Just a big empty box that can be made into anything.









Continued in the next post...........


----------



## Disneygrl36

We also went into the reception building where alot of the awards are kept that the studios has won.




I found a very familiar face there.




And a beautiful Christmas tree underneath which lay something very interesting.




Underneath the tree.




Something else cute.





Now after that we got the treat of all treats.  We got to go to the creature shop where all the magic happens.  We had to lock up our cameras at this point because there is top secret superduper new stuff in there.
We were met there by a puppeteer named Michael.  There was lots of neat things to look at in there.  The baby from Dinosaur was there-you know "Not the Mama", a dog from Snow Dogs, pigeons from the Producers, Bobby & Samson from the video we watched, fraggles & all sorts of cool puppets.  Some of them are really old & falling apart because of the materials they are made out of so you can't really touch them now.   Michael talked abit about the building that houses the Creature Shop now-it is an old barn where they used to build sets in Charlie Chaplins days.  He showed us with a puppet & a set up camera & tv some of the basic principles of puppeteering.  He picked Eric my DH & let him play with a puppet to see how they work.  I loved watching him try to do it-he said he was making the most common mistake of newbies which was moving the upper part of the head/mouth too much which makes you loose the eyes-so you should use the lower face/mouth more than the upper so that the eyes stay more stable so your character is more believeable.  He also showed us some computer puppetering as well with a dog done in the computer & a special rigging that the puppeteer can use & move the characters face around & make different expressions.  It was fascinating watching the dogs face change based on what Michael was doing.  We had time to ask him questions as well, but before we knew it our time was up in the Creature shop.
This is the Creature Shop building.




And me with a new found friend outside the creature shop.




Even the bathrooms have a Muppet touch-the signs outside to indicate which facility one should use.








We were supposed to get to see Brian Henson's office, but he was there that day and using it.  Can you imagine-how rude to be using his own office.  

Next we had lunch, which was catered by the studios.  We had made our choices the day before from a set menu.  I had chosen lentil soup, an Joe's salad which had grilled chicken, walnuts & olives.  Eric had a salad & a cheeseburger. They also had yummy chocolate chip cookies for us.  It was a nice lunch & we enjoyed chatting with our fellow adventurers as we ate under a tent on this beautiful California day.

After lunch, we got a visit from Michael & Sweetheart.




He answered our questions & just had a good time interacting with us with Sweetheart.
Here is a bit of video of him talking with us.  Some of it is pretty bright because the sun was right behind him.



What he said right after I clicked off the video, was that each of the original muppets was worth 20 to 30,000$--WOW & that there are only a very few of each character made & as one gets too old to use for close up work, they are used as "stunt puppets" like Gonzo flying through the air & crash landing.  Great stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!  

This is a picture of one of the postcards that we received from our guides.





It was a wonderful time at the Jim Henson Studios!!!!!!!!!!  I couldn't believe all that we were able to see & I loved hearing about the history of the place.  Charlie Chaplin's ghost is said to haunt the studios & I don't blame him because it seems like a great place to be.

As we were leaving I found this Hidden Mickey.




Bye Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!




In the bus on the way to our next stop, they were playing music inspired by the places we had been & one of the songs happened to be the ma nam a na song from Sesame Street which I love & of course I had to sing along.

Up next.........a surprise destination-what could it be?????


----------



## Aburns8

I totally missed Kermit!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aburns8 said:


> I totally missed Kermit!



Well, I would say how could you miss him he was huge, but there was so much to look at that I can see how you could miss it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

Loved your date with a frog update!!


----------



## Jennifer48

Disneygrl36 said:


> Why do you live in a hotel?


 When you have oodles of money to buy a house  



Disneygrl36 said:


> I read some great things about Jim Henson before this trip in anticipation of getting to see the studio, but my favorite was about his memorial service where a group of puppeteers sang "Just One Person" in their character voices & started out one by one scattered throughout the audience until they all ended up on stage together.  This was said to inspire the director of the comedy "Love Actually" to incorporate this idea in the wedding scene in that movie where various members of the congregation get up & sing/play instruments to seranade the happy couple.  Now I will never be able to watch that scene without thinking about Jim Henson.


  I  that movie!  Thanks for sharing that.  I'll prob think of Mr. Henson too.  I've always had a small place in my heart for the Muppets.  They are awesome.



Disneygrl36 said:


> Diana said they had seen Justin Timberlake here on one tour.


 OH...MY...GOSH I would have died.  I   JT!  That would have been wicked awesome!  



Disneygrl36 said:


> We got to go to the creature shop where all the magic happens.  We had to lock up our cameras at this point because there is top secret superduper new stuff in there.


 Do they literally take your cameras/phones and lock them up?


----------



## lurkyloo

Disneygrl36 said:


> Diana said they had seen Justin Timberlake here on one tour.



Patrick saw J T-lake there too! He also saw Miley Cyrus there once, and the Jonas Brothers, and Kanye West, and that guy Randy Jackson from American Idol has an office at Henson and hangs around a lot. It's funny because Patrick doesn't know who most of these stars are and people around him freak out and have to explain to him why they're freaking out. 

I also got a little thrill watching your video when Michael mentioned the invitation-only puppeteering classes that Henson does - that's the one Patrick teaches!


----------



## jacksparrowfan

I'm enjoying the part on Michael.  He was there for us.  Our visit with him was one of my highlights on our trip!  Looking forward to more reading!


----------



## Aburns8

> Well, I would say how could you miss him he was huge, but there was so much to look at that I can see how you could miss it!!!!!!!!!!!



I saw the big one (if I missed it I would have to be blind he is so big  ).  I missed the one in the reception area!


----------



## hack2112

>


I seem to recall a picture of me doing the same exact thing.



>


AHHH!!!!  MICHAEL HAS A MUSTACHE!!!!!!!!  He is hilarious.

And yes, we were there when they were filming the video, so we never got to see it.


----------



## stacyz

Great trip report so far!  It's like doing the ABD tour again (well, almost).  Henson Studios was the best - it was our tour that someone saw Justin Timberlake on.  The time spent at Henson Studios is not long enough - what a cool place that would be to work at.

I'm looking foward to the rest of your trip report.


----------



## jns

Have a great Christmas and a Very Happy New Year

Jackie and Michael and boys xx


----------



## Disneygrl36

mommaU4 said:


> Loved your date with a frog update!!


Awww thanks Beth.  I loved my date with the frog--just wished it was longer.



Jennifer48 said:


> When you have oodles of money to buy a house
> I  that movie!  Thanks for sharing that.  I'll prob think of Mr. Henson too.  I've always had a small place in my heart for the Muppets.  They are awesome.
> OH...MY...GOSH I would have died.  I   JT!  That would have been wicked awesome!
> Do they literally take your cameras/phones and lock them up?


Yes, they literally did make us lock our cameras etc in a box at the Jim Henson studios when we were headed to the creature shop.  They said they usually lock them up other places too like when they take you backstage at Disneyland, but they learned they could trust us & didn't bother.



lurkyloo said:


> Patrick saw J T-lake there too! He also saw Miley Cyrus there once, and the Jonas Brothers, and Kanye West, and that guy Randy Jackson from American Idol has an office at Henson and hangs around a lot. It's funny because Patrick doesn't know who most of these stars are and people around him freak out and have to explain to him why they're freaking out.
> 
> I also got a little thrill watching your video when Michael mentioned the invitation-only puppeteering classes that Henson does - that's the one Patrick teaches!


I love that Patrick sees famous people & has to be told who they are.....so cute.  I remembered you mentioning that class too.  Michael was awesome & I really enjoyed listening to him answer all our questions.



jacksparrowfan said:


> I'm enjoying the part on Michael.  He was there for us.  Our visit with him was one of my highlights on our trip!  Looking forward to more reading!


.  Glad you are here & reading.  He was fascinating especially with Sweetheart.



Aburns8 said:


> I saw the big one (if I missed it I would have to be blind he is so big  ).  I missed the one in the reception area!


D'oh, there were so many Kermit's in the post, I didn't know which one you meant.  Silly me..........I can blame it on the fuzzy head that the cold has given me.



hack2112 said:


> I seem to recall a picture of me doing the same exact thing.
> 
> 
> AHHH!!!!  MICHAEL HAS A MUSTACHE!!!!!!!!  He is hilarious.
> 
> And yes, we were there when they were filming the video, so we never got to see it.


Max, that's really cool that you got to see them filming the video.  I would have loved to see the puppeteers at work.



stacyz said:


> Great trip report so far!  It's like doing the ABD tour again (well, almost).  Henson Studios was the best - it was our tour that someone saw Justin Timberlake on.  The time spent at Henson Studios is not long enough - what a cool place that would be to work at.
> 
> I'm looking foward to the rest of your trip report.


Thanks Stacy &  Glad I could help you relive your memories.  I agree that the time at the Henson Studios was not enough-but just remember it's better than anybody else has ever gotten which is none.  I agree that it would be an awesome place to work.



jns said:


> Have a great Christmas and a Very Happy New Year
> 
> Jackie and Michael and boys xx


Thanks for the Christmas cheer Jackie....same to you guys.

I have a ton of cooking to do today for our family dinner tonight.  If I have time I will be back later with an update, but most likely it will be Friday before I get one up.


----------



## Disneygrl36

We had a wonderful time spending part of our holiday season at Disneyland.  We hope your Christmas is filled with peace, joy & extra pixie dust!!!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

So when last we left our travelers, we were back on the bus & headed for a surprise.  We were taken to Griffith Park where the LA Steamers were going to open Walt's barn up for us & give us a train ride on a miniature train like Walt had in his backyard.  If you will remember, this is something I really wanted to see so we had taken a special trip on our own out there just to see the barn from the outside just in case we didn't get to go because it is opened by volunteers so Adventures by Disney isn't always able to have this experience for the tour.

Of course, the way this barn got to Griffith Park, is that Diane Disney Miller was able to talk the people that bought Walt & Lillian's property in Holmby Hills into not tearing it down & letting her get it moved to Griffith Park so that it could be enjoyed by generations to come.  This was done in 1999.  Walt's backyard railroad, the Carolwood Pacific, was a light in his life & something that he really enjoyed working on in his backyard & this barn was where he did alot of that work.  The barn was built in 1950 & can be credited with being a place where many wonderful ideas for a little place called Disneyland were hatched-so many have called it the birthplace of Imagineering.  Also of course, Walt wanted it to be the right scale so the doors appear larger than they are & there is even a sag in the roof & over the door to give the appearance of age & settling.  The paint was made specially so it appeared more weathered as well & they were able to get the same landscape designer to come & landscape around the barn once it was moved. Thank goodness it was saved, because it is a gem & since the house is no longer there at least you can still see a part of what Walt Disney's home world looked like.  Walt & Lillian even had a formal legal agreement about the train & the track as she knew if she didn't have things in writing he would take over the whole back yard & she would not be able to have any flowers & trees like she wanted.  I think she was a real smart cookie. 
Here is the plaque outside the barn from the dedication




This is a collage of pictures of that opening day with Diane Disney Miller.




There we several members of the LA Steamers there to talk with us about the history of the barn, trains & Walt.




We were able to go inside the barn & look at all the memoribilia in there.  There were some amazing things.




Things that Walt touched, worked on & built himself.




His nametag as a charter member of the LA Steamers




I am standing beside an actual Carolwood Pacific car from the train here.




This is the pot belly stove from the Lilly Belle.  Walt's train was 1/8 scale just like the track/train that runs around his barn at Griffith Park now.




The switch for running the train.




This is his actual track that has been preserved.




Gotta love this hat.




Touches like this is what made this barn so special-you could really feel Walt's stamp all over it.




Eric in front of Walt's shaving mirror.  He actually used to go down to the barn in the morning & shave.




A great old photo of Walt & Lillian.




Inside the barn they had some memoribilia from Ollie Johnston's train days as well.
I loved this because this was some of his drawing paper & pencils.




This is Ward Kimball's Firehouse 5 Plus 2 hat used during a performance-besides being a top animator & train buff, he was a musician as well.




This is a Disney Legends Statue tucked over into the corner-we would see a huge version of this at the studios the next day.




They have also moved Ollie Johnston (one of Walt's 9 old men) train depot here as well & refurbished it.  Ollie & Ward Kimball (another of the 9 old men) were involved in trains & helped Walt to get the train bug.




Well, after exploring the barn, we were broken into groups & the Daisy group went first to ride the train.  We were able to mill around some more & talk with the volunteers while they rode.  They had a table set up with tshirts, hats, books & pins.  I bought some 2 pins & this book called Walt's Happy Place-which is a children's book about Walt's railroad. I love the painting that is featured on the front of this book.  Walt young & old smiling!!!!




Eric & I really enjoyed talking with the volunteers who were passionate about the trains & Disney in general.  I asked about Ollie's depot & how much we loved being able to see that as well.  We were then treated to a story about Ollie's celebration of life service that this volunteer had personally attended.  It gave me chill bumps to hear about Ollie & his last trip on board his train the Marie E that John Lasseter (yes that John Lasseter) has bought & refurbished.  John made arrangements to take the Marie E to Disneyland & Ollie was able to drive it around Disneyland 3 times.  The great thing about it is that this train had never made a full circuit before because it had been an out & back train in it's work life &  in Ollie's back yard as well.  Soooooo wonderful!!!!!!!!!  I have since looked up several things about Ollie's service on the internet & have seen many wonderful pictures of that day & the smile on Ollie's face was priceless.
So we were quite content while the Daisy's were riding the train, but guess what?  The train pooped out & we were not able to ride...the Daisy's broke the train (foreshadowing for future events).  So they were able to at least bring the train around for us to have our picture taken like we got to ride. 
Eric & I on the train.




It was a lovely visit & this was the first of many times on this trip where I will say that I could truly feel Walt Disney's presence!!!!  It was wonderful to be inside the barn knowing all the hours he spent there.  It was a great "surprise".
Here is a picture of the postcard of our whole group at the barn & the pins I bought.




As we left, they gave us this cute picture of Donald & this really cool sticker.




Once back on the bus, the people that were going to Jimmy Kimmel live were given the information that they needed to meet each other in the lobby at 4:45pm to go over to the studio.  The tickets were all under one name.  We had opted not to do this, as we still had some areas of Hollywood we wanted to explore, but the ones who did go said it was great.  They got to see Courtney Cox, Brian Austin Greene & musical guest Adele.  
They also gave us our pin for the day since all of us would not be back together that day.
The pin was the theme of the day "Lights, Camera, Adventure" & it features Miss Daisy Duck.  Diana said it was the only ABD pin with Daisy on it so it's extra special.




We were all excited when we caught a glimpse of the Disney Studios where we would be going tomorrow on our way back to the hotel. 

Continued in next post...............


----------



## Disneygrl36

After we got back to the hotel, I called to set up our VIP tour at Grauman's Chinese theatre that we wanted to do so we could see inside it.  It was around 4:15 & I was told just to go to the box office & that there would be a tour starting at 5:00.  Perfect.  So we relax a few minutes & then head over around 4:45 to look for a few more hand/foot prints we had missed only to be told at the box office that the last tour was at 4:30.  I said but I just called. Oh well, next time.
So we browsed around & found a few things we had overlooked before.








We decided to head over to explore the Roosevelt Hotel which has alot of old Hollywood history & is a pretty cool place to hang out. The very first Academy Awards were held here.   It has been in numerous films & is said to be haunted by Montgomery Clift & Marily Monroe.  This was another suggestion by lurkyloo aka Carrie & it turned out to be another great one.




Me on the steps that Shirley Temple is reported to have learned how to do a tap dance number from Bill "Boganles" Robinson in the 1935 film "The Little Colonel."




This is the dance if you want to see how she did after her lesson.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjCFYpWDmfM&feature=related
A pretty Christmas tree




In the cool/dark/ultra-hip lobby area




From the mezzanine level




Weird I know to take a photo of a bathroom, but I thought it was really pretty.




In the outside pool area where famous people or nearly famous people like reality stars from The Hills are reported to hang out.




Marilyn Monroe lived in a bungalo suite overlooking the pool right above the Tropicana bar.




We looked everywhere for Marilyn Monroe's mirror which hung in her room & now is supposed to be haunted.  We found photos of Marilyn but no mirror so I asked someone & it has been moved out of the public areas .  It is said that her image appears in the mirror sometimes & that you can experience a cold sensation in the area in front of it.
Here is a cool little video I found that shows the mirror & talks abit about the haunting.
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=33372472
We then had dinner at 25 degrees which is a burger restaurant in the Roosevelt.
Eric's house beer at 25 degrees.




It is decorated with rich red wallpaper, chandeliers & leather booths.  Very cool.  








You can make your own burger creation for a long list of toppings & sauces.  
We ordered a combo of onion rings & sweet potato fries-these were too die for.




My huge burger that I could only finish a little over half of.  It was delicious.  I wasn't very adventerous but the Farm house cheddar from England that was on my burger was delicious.  Eric had a taragon aiolo sauce & guyere cheese added to his & he really liked it.  




It was another great suggestion from Carrie. 
After dinner we browsed Hollywood Blvd a little more.








Details at the El Capitan....




Grauman's at night.




Characters hanging out on the Blvd....who knows what one is but the other is Marilyn Monroe complete with her white dress blowing up from the steam in the vents.




Then we went to Hollywood & Highland.  We browsed a few stores including the Virgin Mega Store & got a few chocolate treats to take back to the room.  We stopped in the lobby bar & had a drink as well.




I had a Star is Born & Eric had a glass of wine.  




It was nice & relaxing to just sit & chat about our full day of fun.  We ended our day relaxing in the room & turned in early because we had a 7am meet time in the morning.

Up next..........Imagineering Magic & Walt's chili


----------



## BriarRosie

Aburns8 said:


> I saw the big one (if I missed it I would have to be blind he is so big  ).  I missed the one in the reception area!



At least you didn't miss the big honkin' white tiger under the tree.  
I had a really bad Sigfriend and Roy joke to make, but I'm not going to say it here. 

I really loved the Bobby and Samson movie, to get back to that Henson Studios post.  I thought Bobby reminded me of Fred Willard in his speech and delivery.  He kept messing up Charlie Chaplin's name, no matter how often Samson tried to correct him.  

And I am part of the Destructive Daisy group.  We broke the train.  It was quite funny because we were slowing down at the first bridge, and the conductor had to ask a few people to get off the train to lighten the load.  Then a little further down the track, he asked a couple more people, so it turned into ABD Survivor.  I was one of the lucky ones who stayed on, and we picked up the few "hitchhikers" who got kicked off as we circled back to the station.   I guess the engine wasn't charged enough or something.

I was one of the people who went to Jimmy Kimmel, and I did have a great time.  Although I could have done without the creepy little guy outside tapping me on the shoulder and saying, "Hi..." to me.  I'm a freak magnet, I swear.  At least the crazy mumbler I saw the previous day walked past us without incident.  

Looks like Melanie and Eric had a great time at the Roosevelt.  Oh, my dinner that night, should you care, was actually some good sushi at the restaurant at Hollywood and Highland.

I hope you had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## SoonerGirl

Great updates Melanie!  What a wonderful treat to get to visit Walt's barn.  I could tell how much you enjoyed it by the big smile on your face in your photos!  Sounds like it was a fabulous (and BUSY) day!


----------



## Disneygrl36

BriarRosie said:


> At least you didn't miss the big honkin' white tiger under the tree.
> I had a really bad Sigfriend and Roy joke to make, but I'm not going to say it here.
> 
> I really loved the Bobby and Samson movie, to get back to that Henson Studios post.  I thought Bobby reminded me of Fred Willard in his speech and delivery.  He kept messing up Charlie Chaplin's name, no matter how often Samson tried to correct him.
> 
> And I am part of the Destructive Daisy group.  We broke the train.  It was quite funny because we were slowing down at the first bridge, and the conductor had to ask a few people to get off the train to lighten the load.  Then a little further down the track, he asked a couple more people, so it turned into ABD Survivor.  I was one of the lucky ones who stayed on, and we picked up the few "hitchhikers" who got kicked off as we circled back to the station.   I guess the engine wasn't charged enough or something.
> 
> I was one of the people who went to Jimmy Kimmel, and I did have a great time.  Although I could have done without the creepy little guy outside tapping me on the shoulder and saying, "Hi..." to me.  I'm a freak magnet, I swear.  At least the crazy mumbler I saw the previous day walked past us without incident.
> 
> Looks like Melanie and Eric had a great time at the Roosevelt.  Oh, my dinner that night, should you care, was actually some good sushi at the restaurant at Hollywood and Highland.
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful holiday.


Hi Lori   I loved the Bobby & Samson movie.  They were so funny.  I keep meaning to go search You Tube for them but haven't yet.  
Was the crazy mumbler you saw the little guy dressed up as Charlie Chaplin?
Glad you are here enjoying my trippie.



SoonerGirl said:


> Great updates Melanie!  What a wonderful treat to get to visit Walt's barn.  I could tell how much you enjoyed it by the big smile on your face in your photos!  Sounds like it was a fabulous (and BUSY) day!


Thanks.  I am glad you can tell by my smile how much fun I was having.  It was a great day & it was so cool to see all those things that Walt had actually used & touched.  It was a very busy day as were all the days on this trip----this trip is not for the faint of heart/lazy vacationer.  

More coming up.......


----------



## Disneygrl36

So once again this was to be an early day.  We were to meet at 7am at Twist for breakfast.  We both woke up at 5am California time & were too excited to go back to sleep-just like in the commercials.  So we talked, watched some TV & tried to relax to prepare ourselves for the busy day ahead.  
We went down to our breakfast at Twist which was a very nice buffet breakfast.  We were better rested than alot of our fellow travelers even with our early waking time, because they had gone to Jimmy Kimmel & then after that to see Bolt at the El Capitan for the last showing of the day.  We had considered seeing that last 9:55pm show as well, but we were just too tired & decided to rest instead.  After a nice breakfast, we went back up to our room for a final check to make sure we didn't forget anything.  Our luggage had already been collected-we were told to just leave it in our room while we went to breakfast.  
Around 8:15am we loaded on to the bus & headed for our destinations.  
We saw this sign not far from the hotel--which was exciting because we would be heading to Disneyland that afternoon.




Along the way we also passed a few cool things.
That's Warner Brothers Studio




NBC where we saw people already lined up to get into the Tonight Show with Jay Leno




We also passed the Walt Disney Studios which would be our 2nd destination today




As we got into Glendale, we started to see a few buildings with these Disney cast member name tags on them.  This is the only way to identify these buildings as part of WDI or Walt Disney Imagineering.  




This unassuming building is the headquarter building for WDI.  It is at 1401 Flower Drive in Glendale California.  There is a big name tag with 1401 on it which you cannot see in this picture.




Since we had to leave our cameras on the bus for our visit here & we had some time to kill while waiting to be let in, I asked if the guides would take our picture with the sign.  This started a trend & everyone wanted their picture with the sign.  This is one of the pictures that I am excited to get when we get our photopass info from ABD.  
So soon our guide Imagineer Dave met us outside & lead us into the hallowed halls of Imagineering.  As we walked in the door there was a big Sully there to greet us & as we walked down the hallways you could see tons of posters & artwork on the walls.  It was very hard not to drag your feet as we moved along briskly just to soak up all the artwork.  I remember seeing old posters for attractions at all the Disney parks around the world & even a grave yard with tombstones for attractions that have been retired like World of Motion, Skyway etc.  We were taken into a room where there was a big screen so that as Dave talked to us about the history of Imagineering & how it got started he could show us pictures & video.  I remember one photo in particular of Walt surrounded by his Imagineers & they were all dressed alike in white button down shirts & skinny black ties.  Nothing like the Imagineers of today like Joe Rohde who express their creativity freely in their appearance & manner of dress.  Imagineering was known as WED enterprises (our word of the day) back then & was a totally different company formed by Walt outside of the Disney Studios.  Walt stole artists from the Studios to make into Imagineers-people like Marc Davis & Herb Ryman.  We saw footage of Herb Ryman talking about his weekend with Walt drawing the initial plans for Disneyland for Roy to take to show the bankers.  Fascinating stuff.  We also saw quite a bit of footage of Walt talking about the "Florida project" & how it would be different from California's Disneyland.  We saw different projects that Imagineering had been responsible for over the years & found out that imagineering contains something over 160 different disciplines.  Dave talked about taking a project from concept to completion using Expedition Everest as an example & we got to see quite a bit of the concept art & hear the Imagineers talk about the process of doing research to make the STORY-which is the foundation of everything they do at Imagineering-come to life.  He spent quite a bit of time talking about the evolution of Audio Animatronics that all started with a tiny bird in a cage that Walt found on his travels & had wound up with the newest & latest projects like Lucky the Dinosaur & the new Muppet Lab with Beaker & Bunson Honeydew that can move around & interact with guests in a new way.  He was showing us video of that & then said something to the effect of well he can show you himself "Come on our Lucky."  And out walked Lucky the Dinosaur who weighs in at 450lbs, is 9 feet tall & 12 feet long.  I was amazed as I never got to see him when he was out & about in the parks.  We were able to all gather around while Lucky signed a picture for one in our group-his signature is a 4 leaf clover of course.  Then each family group got to go up & meet Lucky.  It was amazing to be up close to him & see how expressive his eyes could be.  He makes different sounds based on how he is feeling.  He almost purrs when you touch him & can make cute little sounds that make it almost feel like he is talking to you.  He feels soft to the touch as well which surprised me.  The guides were able to take our picture with Lucky & here is a photo of our picture postcard that was left in our room later in the week.  It also has a photo taken in the sculputing room at WDI & the exclusive WDI pins I bought.





After that Lucky was getting tired-he is millions of years old after all, so we told him goodbye.  They broke us up into our Daisy & Minnie groups.  We went to a soundstage next & an Imagineer named Steve talked to us about the use of sound in attractions.  We got to listen to a binaural recording that was done by using a dummy head that replicates a real human head with sinus cavities & things that affect the transmission of sound.  It was about a new guy on the job's first day at a studio.  It was really cool to hear all the different things like the haircut where it really felt like things were tickling the back of your neck & it was all just accomplished with sound.  There was a hilarous photo on the wall of the dummy head in a field with real people doing a battle reenactment.  

Next we were taken to an area to wait for Dave again & there was a big painting on the floor that was like the Rabbit hole that Alice fell down.  It was a really cool piece of art & I was wondering what it was doing on the floor.  When Dave came to meet us, he told us that it was for a new photopass idea they are working on where you can have a little device & take your own photos in the parks.  So he picked me to demonstrate it & had me go stand on the painting & then told me to do something crazy-which I did & looked very ridiculous I am sure.  The camera takes a series of photos & then you can view & buy them on-line at home.  Pretty cool-it looked like I was falling down the rabbit hole.  

Then, Dave took us into the Sculpture room that is like a storage area for all sorts of things.  As you looked around the room there were some amazing things to see.  Dave showed us a very small maquette (which is a small sculpture used to visualize and test shapes and ideas without incurring the cost and effort of producing a full scale product) of the Tramp.
Here is a photo I found of a maquette of Mater to show the small scale that maquettes start out as.




That small maquette had been made into a larger sculpture maybe about 2 or 3 feet tall which was more detailed & just the way they wanted it to be.  This was then scanned into a computer & could be hooked into a machine that would then break it down into pieces for the structure to built using rebar that the computer can bend & shape to form the structure which they can then turn into the huge sculpture of Tramp at the Pop Century Resort at Walt Disney World.





Photo borrowed from the Internet.  
Dave then showed us a head & asked us to guess who it was.  I guessed Johnny Depp & I was right.  It was done by taking an exact mold of Johnny's head.  This was of course used to make the Captain Jack Sparrow Audio Animatronics that have been added into Pirates of the Caribbean at both Disneyland & Walt Disney World.  This AA is the new genertation named A100's.  This lead us to a demonstartion of new generation AA's using a clear plastic model that is a lifesize human character named Joe Cocker (because the Imagineer that made him really liked Joe Cocker the musician).  You can see Joe's working parts.  There are also 3 heads that are Joe's back up singers.  Dave went behind a curtain just like the wizard in the Wizard of Oz & Joe & the back up heads came to life & performed the song "Doin' All Right" for us.  It was amazing to watch how life like his movements down to the wiggling of his fingers in time to the music were.  Really cool & I think I may have even danced along.  Next we talked about the Snow White marble statues that took up a prominent spot in the room.  These are the originals that stood in Snow White's Grotto at Disneyland for years.  He told us that the story we have heard for all these years was not true but a pretty story manufactured by John Hench to cover up a mistake.  They did not know the real story either until after John died & they found a folder in his desk about the statues.  Seems they were never a gift, but something Walt wanted to do at the park to honor Snow White since it was the feature that gave the company such a great success.  They were ordered & the measurements were wrong so that Snow White was the same size as the dwarfs & animals.  John Hench contacted the sculpture in Italy & found out it would cost $2,000 to redo Snow White so they decided that was too much so they just decided to use forced perspective instead by placing Snow White at the top & the dwarfs down levels.  This just goes to show you how Disney myths are born.  Great story.  The other unique thing we found out is that they decided to take them out of the park because they were showing signs of wear being out in the elements.  They wanted to protect them so they were packed up & put in storage, but Snow White was broken in shipping.  So trying to protect them turned out to harm them worse than if they had left them where they were standing at the parks.  They finally decided to bring them to Imagineering & let them at least be enjoyed there instead of in a box somewhere.  You can see the break marks on Snow White's arms but they have been able to put her back together pretty nicely.  It was fascinating to be in this room surrounded by all this cool stuff.  I remember seeing lots of heads of Presidents including George W Bush, a maquette of the Yeti for Expedition Everest, Ham from the Kitchen Cabaret from back in the day at EPCOT, Julie Andrews head for the Mary Poppins segment in the Great Movie Ride, small world doll head, hitchhiking ghosts maquette & busts from the Haunted Mansion that sing Grim, Grinning ghosts.  I could have spent hours in there looking around.  But alas, it was time to move along so we could go shopping at their exclusive store Mickey's of Glendales.

As we exited Imagineering we went down a corridor that was John Hench's Imagineer art graffiti corridor where lots of Imagineers had done paintings of Mickey Mouse & dedicated them to John.  We saw some amazing art & I was wishing I had my camera to capture the originality of these true artists.
We exited into a courtyard area that had tables with umbrellas.  To our left was a comissary area & in front of us was the store.  They had some old ride vehicles out there which was cool to see-a Skyway cab, an Autopia car, a peoplemover car.  We were given about 40 minutes to shop & a coupon each for 40% off one item.  This store called Mickey's of Glendales has alot of exclusive Imagineering merchandise that you cannot get anywhere else.  We tried to control ourselves & only buy things that we couldn't get elsewhere.  They had lots of apparel, artwork, pins, books.  It was pretty easy for us to narrow it down to what we wanted.  This was the most shopping we did this trip-more on that later.  I am going to include pictures of what we bought because in the past when reading people's trip reports about this shopping excursion I was always curious about what kind of stuff they had at this store.
We bought Eric a polo shirt & a long sleeve t shirt.  I got 2 t shirts & a sweater.




Eric bought a large leather portolio & I got a smaller one that I am going to use for a journal.  I got a pen & a name tag holder.  We bought a John Hench art magnet & 2 pins-one with Snow White that looked like an ID badge & one with Tink & the WED letters.  




We also bought a piece of art that is Sorcerer Mickey who is the symbol for Imagineering & then pins that spell it out.  Each pin is fashioned after a different character.




After our shopping spree, we went into the comissary to use the facilities-it was really cute in there too!!!!
We then got back on the bus to head to the studios.  Ever wonderful our guides had water, lemonade & snacks for us once back on the bus.

Up next...........Walt's chili


----------



## SoonerGirl

You are SO making me want to take this trip!  I love the artwork that you bought - those pins are too cool! 

I wish a trip like this would interest my DH, but I don't call him the Disney Grump for nothin'    Maybe when my oldest DS gets a little bit older he would like to go with me.............


----------



## VBsHustla

Wow! What a cool trip.  It all sounds awesome, and I loved the pictures. I also enjoyed the Jonas Brothers anecdote.


----------



## CangriChika

Hey Melanie!!!

It's Sakina, 
Hope all is well..I heard that you wrote trip reports, and I didn't really remember what site it was on, so I hopped on google and low and behold I found you!! It's great reading your trip report (as if I wasn't there to experience it as it  ) but it's just something that's so memorable and unforgettable you cant help but WANT to relive!  

You know the funniest thing, I have the same exact picture of that SAME billboard from when we were leaving Hollywood!!

>> this is where my picture was going to be, before I got denied since I haven't made >10 posts...grr <<


Looking forward to reading ((and reliving)) the rest of the trip!!

Oh! I'll stick around and promise not to break anything like the server or something, since apparently Daisy's break everything


----------



## Aburns8

Whoo hoo!  Sakina has joined in!


----------



## BriarRosie

Woohoo!  Sakina found us!
     

I had Sakina in front of me taking photos from our bus, yet I didn't know Melanie was doing the same thing behind me.


----------



## CangriChika

what can you say!
we were just being a bunch of tourist!  

yay to finding the treasure (apparently this site) yay!!! 

speaking of things to be found, that pirate never found && brought us that barrel of rum....


----------



## Aburns8

You're right, we never got our rum!


----------



## Disneygrl36

SoonerGirl said:


> You are SO making me want to take this trip!  I love the artwork that you bought - those pins are too cool!
> 
> I wish a trip like this would interest my DH, but I don't call him the Disney Grump for nothin'    Maybe when my oldest DS gets a little bit older he would like to go with me.............


It really is a great trip.  I cannot recommend it highly enough.  We had two mother/daughters & a mother/son.  I think it would be a great trip to take with your child if they are a true Disney lover.



VBsHustla said:


> Wow! What a cool trip.  It all sounds awesome, and I loved the pictures. I also enjoyed the Jonas Brothers anecdote.


 Glad you are enjoying it.  We had lots of cool little anecdotes like that.



CangriChika said:


> Hey Melanie!!!
> 
> It's Sakina,
> Hope all is well..I heard that you wrote trip reports, and I didn't really remember what site it was on, so I hopped on google and low and behold I found you!! It's great reading your trip report (as if I wasn't there to experience it as it  ) but it's just something that's so memorable and unforgettable you cant help but WANT to relive!
> 
> You know the funniest thing, I have the same exact picture of that SAME billboard from when we were leaving Hollywood!!
> 
> >> this is where my picture was going to be, before I got denied since I haven't made >10 posts...grr <<
> 
> 
> Looking forward to reading ((and reliving)) the rest of the trip!!
> 
> Oh! I'll stick around and promise not to break anything like the server or something, since apparently Daisy's break everything


Hey Sakina!!!!!!!!!!!!  & so glad you found me.  Google is a magical thing. Trip reports are a great way to relive the fun we had & I am having a great time writing this one.  Keep posting & then you can add pictures to my trip report.
Yes, please don't break anything..............you silly Daisy you!!!!!!!!!  



Aburns8 said:


> Whoo hoo!  Sakina has joined in!


Woo hoo.......the reunion thread.     



BriarRosie said:


> Woohoo!  Sakina found us!
> 
> 
> I had Sakina in front of me taking photos from our bus, yet I didn't know Melanie was doing the same thing behind me.


Yes, us crazy photo takers......snapping away.  I am picture crazy.  Wonder which one of us took the most out of all of us on the trip?



CangriChika said:


> what can you say!
> we were just being a bunch of tourist!
> 
> yay to finding the treasure (apparently this site) yay!!!
> 
> speaking of things to be found, that pirate never found && brought us that barrel of rum....


hehehehehe  no rum but plenty of wine 

I promise my Walt's chili update will be up tomorrow.

We went this afternoon to see my favorite non-Disney movie of all time at the Tennessee Theatre.  Want to see some pictures of it???????????
If so I will include a little mini-report within a report.  That makes 2 times we have been there to see a movie since we got back & I cannot help but feeling the El Cap vibe while we are there.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aburns8 said:


> You're right, we never got our rum!



Why is the rum gone???????????


----------



## CangriChika

*never* trust a pirate!

and you should defiantly include a mini post of the movie in the Tennessee Theatre. Where is that anyway (as in where in Tenn, because I have been to the state but I don't ever remember seeing it...hmm) 

since this is the reunion thread, whens the reunion trip??
:cough: orlando :cough:


----------



## Aburns8

Hey I am ready for the reunion trip.  We should do the tours there as well.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Wow, the Imagineering part looks amazing! That pretty much seals the deal that I NEED to take this ABD trip. NEED TO!

Can't wait for more!


----------



## CangriChika

Aburns8 said:


> Hey I am ready for the reunion trip.  We should do the tours there as well.



I'm absolutely qualified to be a tour guide... 
i wish!
but I'm pretty darn close!

I can't get you backstage, but I can tell you all the useless knowledge you'd ever want to know!!


----------



## travelmel

Hey woman! 

I've been outta town for a couple days and just got caught up  

Great updates! I love the video's and extras you add it is really adds extra umphta to an already packed TR.   

I really liked that cute pic of Donald on the train. We used to get to ride a train like that all the time in the small town where I went to college. It's amazing what kind of fun you can have when you look for it. 
*Train Mountain. Chiloquin, OR*





I love seeing your happy face everywhere. The tour when you got to see all the great nostalgic buildings near Sunset Blvd looked really fun, too!

Will we get to see the pics of you falling down the rabbit hole?


----------



## Jennifer48

Melanie,

You're TR is so detailed, I feel like I'm on the tour with you even without the pictures!  Thanks for remembering all that information to share with us that haven't done the tour, I love it!

Keep up the great work


----------



## Disneygrl36

CangriChika said:


> *never* trust a pirate!
> 
> and you should defiantly include a mini post of the movie in the Tennessee Theatre. Where is that anyway (as in where in Tenn, because I have been to the state but I don't ever remember seeing it...hmm)
> 
> since this is the reunion thread, whens the reunion trip??
> :cough: orlando :cough:


I will work on a post about the Tennessee Theatre after I get my next one up.  It is in Knoxville Sakina!!!!
Orlando would sure be closer for a reunion tour.



Aburns8 said:


> Hey I am ready for the reunion trip.  We should do the tours there as well.


Yeah, we could do all the behind the scenes tours & make up our own Adventures by Disney. 



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Wow, the Imagineering part looks amazing! That pretty much seals the deal that I NEED to take this ABD trip. NEED TO!
> 
> Can't wait for more!


Glad you liked it.  Imagineering was awesome!!!!!!!!!!  There are so many things to come that will seal the deal even better I bet.



CangriChika said:


> I'm absolutely qualified to be a tour guide...
> i wish!
> but I'm pretty darn close!
> 
> I can't get you backstage, but I can tell you all the useless knowledge you'd ever want to know!!


Oh what we could all do with the space in our brains filled up with useless knowledge.  I have lots of it too!!!!



travelmel said:


> Hey woman!
> 
> I've been outta town for a couple days and just got caught up
> 
> Great updates! I love the video's and extras you add it is really adds extra umphta to an already packed TR.
> 
> I really liked that cute pic of Donald on the train. We used to get to ride a train like that all the time in the small town where I went to college. It's amazing what kind of fun you can have when you look for it.
> *Train Mountain. Chiloquin, OR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing your happy face everywhere. The tour when you got to see all the great nostalgic buildings near Sunset Blvd looked really fun, too!
> 
> Will we get to see the pics of you falling down the rabbit hole?


Hey Melissa.  Glad to have you back.  I am glad you are liking my extra's.  I think that makes it more fun & gives more information.  What a cute train.  I love the little things in life that make us happy.
Alas no pictures of me falling down the rabbit hole as that was in Imagineering & we had no cameras allowed.  I don't think the guide took a picture of it BUT we still don't have our photopass info yet, so maybe I will be surprised.



Jennifer48 said:


> Melanie,
> 
> You're TR is so detailed, I feel like I'm on the tour with you even without the pictures!  Thanks for remembering all that information to share with us that haven't done the tour, I love it!
> 
> Keep up the great work


Thanks Jenn.  I wanted to make it really detailed for you guys especially in places where cameras weren't allowed.  I like looking at lots of pictures in trip reports, so I was hoping that I could keep it not too boring with it being a bunch of words.


----------



## wendylady36

Thank you for sharing your trip with us! It all looks so awesome, and I so cannot wait for the day that I get to go...if I ever get that chance!  It looks like you got to take very special memories home with you!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Last we left our adventurers, we were on a bus headed for Walt Disney Studios.  We arrived pretty quickly & were given a ticket for lunch at the Commissary & off we headed.  Following the ABD sign & our wonderful guide Diana of course to point us in the right direction.








We could have 1 entree, 1 side, 1 drink & 1 dessert.  The commissary is like a food court.  
They had several different sections you could choose from, but Eric & I had already decided that since Walt was so fond of chili & they always had it here for him that this would be our lunch.  So we found the salad & soup section & found this sign.




There was a cold sandwich section, a grill, a Panda express......just lots to choose from and it was BUSY!!!!!!!!  We got our food & then headed to a table to enjoy our lunch.  We looked all around us for people we might recognize, but alas we didn't see anyone famous, just alot of really cool people with Disney nametags that have the jobs we all dream of every day.  Lunch was great!!!!  




Here are some old pictures in the commissary.








They even have cute stuff in the bathroom.




We had a few minutes left to shop at the store across the street.




So we popped over there & I got a couple of Disney Studios pins that you cannot get elsewhere & a magnet.  




The pins were on the left side of the store & the right side of the store was more like a regular Disney store.

After our quick shopping spree, we met in front of the Mickey Mouse topiary which we found out was donated to the Studio from Walt Disney World for Mickey Mouse's 60th birthday in 1988.




Looking around there were 3 buildings that Walt had brought over from the old Hyperion studios.
This is the oldest building.  




The other 2 are the building that houses the store & this building.




As we were standing in this area, I saw these very HEALTHY squirrels playing around.  They were so cute & would come right up to you to see if you had anything for them-even though there were signs everywhere that said Do Not Feed the Squirels.  We heard from 2 ladies that worked there that they see nuts spread across the grass for them regularly.




Also, of note was St Jospeh's Hospital which was visible right across the street from the Studio.  This is where Walt Disney died.  I think it's touching in a way that the Studio was so close to where he spent his last days.





Next we walked over to an area called Pluto's corner.
As we walked, I couldn't help feeling like I was stepping back in time.  This place really does look like a college campus instead of a big time movie studio.




At Pluto's corner, there is a fire hydrant & 3 paw prints-not four bet you can guess why.  




They did this to honor Pluto for a birthday, but I cannot remember which.




This is also the area where the famous sign with Mickey & Dopey is.  This was actually a movie prop made for "The Reluctant Dragon" but they liked it so much they kept it.  This movie was a live action/animation combo that heavily featured the Walt Disney Studio's lot as a backdrop for the story.




We went over to the area between the theatre & the old Animation building.
Diana talked to us about the Old Legends Plaza where people famous in Disney history left their hand prints & signatures.  




This was later more formalized in the new Legends Plaza, but this older one was very charming.
Here are some of my favorites-Some of Walt's 9 Old Men












Mary Poppins & Peter Ellenshaw a wonderful painter who was responsible for all those beautiful backgrounds from Mary Poppins.








And who could forget Miss Price from Bedknobs & Broomsticks more lately known as Ms Potts





Continued in next post.....


----------



## Disneygrl36

Next we were able to walk through the old Animation building-Animation has a brand new building so this is no longer the spot where the magic takes place, but this building has so much history as all our favorite Disney classics were animated right here.




I found this directory interesting.....Marty Skylar's office is in here!!!!!




They had a nice etching of Walt.




And this plaque about Animation.




Along the corridor were priceless examples of all the wonderful work done here over the years.
An example of rough & then cleaned up animation.




An example of the front & back of a cel.




Artwork from Cinderella




What I looked like falling down the Rabbit hole........if I was as cute as Alice




The Ballroom sequence from Beauty & the Beast




I could have stayed in this hallway for hours & I will have to admit that this was one of the only times where I felt really rushed.
They had this great homage to Steamboat Willie on the floor.




we found out there were tunnels between this building & others so that the freshly painted cels could be protected from the weather.
Walt Disney's office was in the Animation buildings & it was in that right upper corner.




Next we wound up in Legends Plaza & saw the Team Disney Building which gives a special tribute to Snow White by having the dwarfs holding up the building because that movie gave them the money to fund the new studios.




The famous water tower




This building is part of the studios as well & is cute-but I am not sure what it is used for.




In this plaza area, you can get up close & personal with the Partners Statue & also the statue of Minnie & Roy.




















Here is where you can find the plaques with handprints of people that have been named Disney Legends & given the Disney Legend statue to honor their contribution to Disney history. 




Richard & Robert Sherman who wrote so much wonderful Disney music including "Feed the Birds" from Mary Poppins which was Walt's favorite.
Me trying my hands in Frank Thomas' hands--now if only a little of his artistic talent could have rubbed off on me.




Bill Justice whom I had met as a child & who drew my picture of Snow White that I treasure.









It is fascinating to see all the different disciplines represented-artists, actors, musicians & even business people.  Really cool.
This is the Legends Statue.  The individual parts stand for different things.
The spiral stands for imagination, the power of an idea.
The hand holds the gifts of skill, discipline and craftsmanship.
The wand and the star represent magic: the spark that is ignited when imagination and skill combine to create a new idea. 









I found a cute little hidden Gus-Gus here thanks to tips from Sleepless Knight.





Getting close to my image limit again......continued again in next post


----------



## Disneygrl36

So after our time in Legend's Plaza, we walked back up towards the commissary..I couldn't help but think to myself Walt Disney actually walked here & this was another of those places where I could feel his spirit.  It is just a beautiful place & it has to be an inspiring place to work.

We were met by a nice lady who showed us around the soundstages.
We went inside Soundstage #4 where a show called Eli Stone was being filmed.  It was very cool to go inside a working soundstage & see the sets.  This is a 2 story set of an attorney's office & it looked very realistic down to sticky pads & personal photos on the desks.  We could not take pictures in there as it was set up for an actual production.  
We also went inside Soundstage #2 which is very famous & was the Features soundstage.  




Of particular interest to me as a huge Mary Poppins fan, this is where that was filmed.  Cherry Tree Lane was built right inside there by Tony Walton.  Did you know that he was Julie Andrews husband at the time & was a brilliant set decorator which Walt found out when Julie came out to California to discuss Mary Poppins & Walt hired him?  When Julie Andrews came back to film scenes for Princess Diaries here, they dedicated the Soundstage to her. 




Soundstage 2 was also where all the Pirates movies were filmed.  There was new insulation in there which was white instead of faded & that was due to some of the crew that were working on sculpting on the set forgot to use flame retardant glue & the set caught fire & burned up some of that area including insulation & roof trusses.
It was empty now & getting ready to be set up to film scenes for a new Sandra Bullock movie.
They only have the 4 soundstages so they do only their own productions there whereas some of the other studios have such huge lots with many soundstages that they are able to rent them out to other studios.
Saw this along the way & thought it was really funny.  They had bicycles all over the lot for people to use, but this one was special.





That finished our tour of the studios.  It was like walking in history.  I remember standing outside on the sidewalk back in 2001 & so wanting to go in.  Now I had been there & walked down the streets & in the buildings where Walt & his team had created so much magic.  It felt wonderful to have been somewhere where I had always dreamed of going!!!!!!

Now it was time to head back on the bus......but not before me getting Eric to beg for another bathroom break.  That would be my only complaint of the touring set up--not enough time out for necessities .  After being granted our break, we headed back to the bus to go to Disneyland.  They played Disney music on the way there & most people just relaxed as we had been going strong since meeting at 7am.  
We passed this scene of downtown LA on the way.  Thank goodness we asked for the break, as it took us over an hour in traffic to get there.




Up next............Hello Disneyland!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

wendylady36 said:


> Thank you for sharing your trip with us! It all looks so awesome, and I so cannot wait for the day that I get to go...if I ever get that chance!  It looks like you got to take very special memories home with you!


Thanks Wendy!!!!  Glad to still have you around.  I have memories of this trip that will last me a lifetime.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Here's the mini update on the Tennessee Theatre.  It was built in 1928 in Knoxville Tennessee.  Like the El Capitan it sat empty for awhile in the 1970's
but has been restored in grand fashion in the 2000's.  It is on the national register of historic places & has been named the official state theatre of Tennessee.  It is a wonderful place to see a film or a live production.





Inside in the main lobby





From the balcony










The mighty Wurtlizer organ





Us happy to be at the Tennessee





And the reason we were there.....my favorite non-Disney movie


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Disneygrl36 said:


> Last we left our adventurers, we were on a bus headed for Walt Disney Studios.  We arrived pretty quickly & were given a ticket for lunch at the Commissary & off we headed.  Following the ABD sign & our wonderful guide Diana of course to point us in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Diana!!!  She is so wonderful!
> 
> 
> Ok, where was the hidden Gus-Gus?  I will have to look for it next time.


----------



## MA pigletfan

HOLY MOLEY GUACAMOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!  Melanie..thank you so much ( again ) for sharing..i can't believe Walt's Barn..I NEED to go there someday...what an amazing trip so far!


----------



## beansf

I can't wait to read the Disneyland portion of your trip report. Stupid L.A. traffic - always getting in the way!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Disneygrl36 said:


> Last we left our adventurers, we were on a bus headed for Walt Disney Studios.  We arrived pretty quickly & were given a ticket for lunch at the Commissary & off we headed.  Following the ABD sign & our wonderful guide Diana of course to point us in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Diana!!!  She is so wonderful!
> 
> 
> Ok, where was the hidden Gus-Gus?  I will have to look for it next time.


Yeah for Diana   I wish I had gotten her & Kristin's email addresses.  I can be such a dope sometimes.   
Gus-Gus is in the scroll on the Legends statue.  Just get around the back of it & look in there & there his cute little self will be.  
This picture shows the scroll better.




I have been thinking about you going back & thinking of all the questions I wished I had asked but didn't.  If I were you, I would be making myself out a list. 



MA pigletfan said:


> HOLY MOLEY GUACAMOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!  Melanie..thank you so much ( again ) for sharing..i can't believe Walt's Barn..I NEED to go there someday...what an amazing trip so far!


Wow thanks.  You guys are making me feel all warm & fuzzy since you seem to be liking my trip report so much. Walt's Barn is an incredible place & a must DO for real Disney lovers if you get to the area.



beansf said:


> I can't wait to read the Disneyland portion of your trip report. Stupid L.A. traffic - always getting in the way!


We are almost there!!!!!!!!!  We were all tired by that time, but so excited to be on our way to Disneyland.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

YAY! Amazing amazing amazing!!!!!! Did I say amazing? AMAZING!

Yeah, so Sound of Music is my favorite Non-Disney movie too.

I was just watching some thing on TCM about Disney live action movies and the Sherman brothers were on talking about how much Walt loved "Feed the Birds". I think just Richard was on, I don't remember Robert talking, I need to go back and re-watch it. 

But anyways, wonderful! I just love love love this TR!


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Hi Melanie!

What did you think of Walts chili?  Good?  Spicy?  It was crazy busy for us too, and we were running late, so we had to kind of hurry to eat.

I almost ran into Marty Sklar there.  He had his tray and was grabbing something in the middle of the room.  I sort of stood there in awe while he walked by me.  Silly me!

Thank you for the info on Gus-Gus!  On my list, along with chili for next time.


----------



## travelmel

Cute little Gus-Gus!

I know you must have been in 7th Heaven there in that historical place. Congrats on a wonderful day.


----------



## Jennifer48

Disneygrl36 said:


> So we popped over there & I got a couple of Disney Studios pins that you cannot get elsewhere & a magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pins were on the left side of the store & the right side of the store was more like a regular Disney store.


  Is that Mary Poppins?  So cool!  I have to take a picture of the pin I bought this month at WDW.  Its Mickey and Minnie dressed up as Mary Poppins and Bert!  So fun.   



Disneygrl36 said:


> Here are some of my favorites-Some of Walt's 9 Old Men


  Does Ward have 6 fingers on each hand?! Or is it early and I'm seeing things??  

The Sound of Music is my favorite non-Disney movie too!  I love Julie Andrews


----------



## Disneygrl36

prettyprincessbelle said:


> YAY! Amazing amazing amazing!!!!!! Did I say amazing? AMAZING!
> 
> Yeah, so Sound of Music is my favorite Non-Disney movie too.
> 
> I was just watching some thing on TCM about Disney live action movies and the Sherman brothers were on talking about how much Walt loved "Feed the Birds". I think just Richard was on, I don't remember Robert talking, I need to go back and re-watch it.
> 
> But anyways, wonderful! I just love love love this TR!


I saw that special on TCM too.  I wish I had thought to tape it as we had to leave & miss the last 30 minutes to get ready to go see Sound of Music.



jacksparrowfan said:


> Hi Melanie!
> 
> What did you think of Walts chili?  Good?  Spicy?  It was crazy busy for us too, and we were running late, so we had to kind of hurry to eat.
> 
> I almost ran into Marty Sklar there.  He had his tray and was grabbing something in the middle of the room.  I sort of stood there in awe while he walked by me.  Silly me!
> 
> Thank you for the info on Gus-Gus!  On my list, along with chili for next time.


I knew someone saw Marty Skylar but I couldn't remember who.  Lucky you!!!!
I liked the chili-not too spicy & a good amount of beans & meat.  The salad bar was great too!!!!
I might have to send you some of my unaswered questions to ask when it gets closer to the time for you to go.



travelmel said:


> Cute little Gus-Gus!
> 
> I know you must have been in 7th Heaven there in that historical place. Congrats on a wonderful day.


I was on  It was an amazing day!!!!



Jennifer48 said:


> Is that Mary Poppins?  So cool!  I have to take a picture of the pin I bought this month at WDW.  Its Mickey and Minnie dressed up as Mary Poppins and Bert!  So fun.
> 
> Does Ward have 6 fingers on each hand?! Or is it early and I'm seeing things??
> 
> The Sound of Music is my favorite non-Disney movie too!  I love Julie Andrews


That is Mary Poppins.  Sorry that pic is so fuzzy.  It is her with a sign that says Stage 2 where the movie was filmed.  I have decided pins are hard to take good pictures of.  Your pin sounds really cute.
I don't think Ward Kimball has 6 fingers, my guess is he was being funny like Ward seemed to like to be.
You can see in this picture that he did the same thing-but I think it is more obvious here that he is adding a finger.




I  the Sound of Music & Julie Andrews!!!!!!!!!  Did you know I got to see Julie in Atlanta this past summer.  She was doing a tour called Julie Andrews:  the Gift of Music.  It was an amazing evening!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

So after driving through alot of traffic, we finally arrived at our destination-Disney's Grand Californian.




We all gathered in the lobby (which is amazing) & the girls had someone come over from the desk who gave us all our packets & tickets.  It was a very quick & efficient check-in process.  We asked about being able to stay in our same room & not have to move for our 2 extra days.  They said it shouldn't be a problem & we would just have to sign a new registartion card & get new keys on Sunday.  We headed out to check out our room.




We didn't get a king sized bed here either.  Oh well no big deal.




The vanity area




The toiletries




The cutest shower curtain eva!!!!




Followed by the most adorable do not disturb sign eva!!!!








The balcony




And it's funny because about that time our fellow adventurer's started coming out on their balconies too & we are all out there waving to each other.




The view




So not very long after we finished exploring, our luggage was delivered.  We unpacked & rested a bit before getting cleaned up for dinner.
We met in the lobby at 5pm to go over to the Disneyland hotel for our welcome reception.  




Before we left, we were met in the lobby by Liz a 2008 Disneyland ambassador who welcomed us to the Disneyland resort.  She told us that Walt Disney started the program when he realized he couldn't always be everywhere he needed to be & so he had ambassadors that could be an extension of him.  So on behalf of Walt she welcomed us to Disneyland.  Really nice.  She also gave out our pins for the day which were Making the Magic-which was our theme of the day.  




So then, we headed out to the Disneyland hotel for our welcome reception & dinner.  




We went to the Disneyland Hotel Wine Cellar where they had 3 wines we could taste & a spread of snacks including cheeses, crackers, bread with olive taponade & grilled veggies.  It was all really yummy.




We had a reisling, a chardonnay & a pinot noir to taste.  I tasted all 3 & liked all three.  We had a good time sitting & chatting with our fellow adventurers sipping our wine.  The Wine Cellar was a cozy & intimate area that was perfect for us to all enjoy our time before dinner.  Diana proposed a toast to new friends & adventure which was very appropriate.  




We were able to all fill our glasses one last time with our favorite to take up to dinner at Hook's point.  




Captains Hook's nemesis




I had the chicken which came with a risotto.  It was very tasty.  




Key lime pie for dessert-yummo.




Dinner was really nice.  We sat at the smaller of the two tables & had a quieter conversation than the big table.  They were having a gay old time & we kept saying everyone in the restaurant was going to wonder who that rowdy group was........why, we were the Adventures by Disney group of course.   

Continued in the next post..........


----------



## Disneygrl36

We regrouped outside after dinner where Kristin held us all together by making sure we were paying attention to the almighty paddle. 




At this time, they gave us our 4 day passes to the parks & then we headed over to go into the Magic Kingdom!!!!!!!!!!  Yippee, we are going to Disneyland.
They took us in a side gate so we didn't have to wait in a line & we all scanned our tickets quickly & we were there!!!!!!!




We walked along following the leader & Diana lead us over to the Haunted Mansion, where we got to go in through the exit without waiting.  




We had a stretching room & then the entrance hall practically to ourselves.  I was so excited to see Haunted Mansion holiday that I could hardly stand it.
In the stretching room




Before you get on the ride









Our fellow adventurer's Mark & Mindy took this picture of us in our doom buggy.




Bye Sally-we'll be sure to hurry back.




After our ride, they gave us a special fastpass to use on Haunted Mansion again & 1 extra fast pass to be used tonight.  We immediately headed to Pirates as I wanted Eric to experience how much better it was here than at the World.  We had a swashbuckling good time.  Then we decided to use our Haunted Mansion fast pass & rode it again.  Picked up more of the details this time & enjoyed it so much.  We decided to use our other fast pass to ride Space Mountain.  We got a bit lost trying to find it which was funny, as we would never get lost at Disney World.  But this was a new park to us & it was dark.  We finally found it & had a great ride on Space Mountain which is also better than at the World.  I love the soundtrack & sitting side by side.
That's us in the back.





After that ride, we decided that even though the park was open until 11 that we were just too tired to hang in there much longer, so we sauntered down Main Street & stopped at the Firestation to say goodnight to Walt (this would become a tradition for us) before  heading on back to our room.
Turn down service




The very last of the fireworks from our balcony




We had a very full & exciting day & we knew tomorrow was starting bright early again.  So we showered & got ready for bed.  We both fell asleep in a flash with big smiles on our faces.

Up next:  Walt's World


----------



## Jennifer48

Disneygrl36 said:


> That is Mary Poppins.  Sorry that pic is so fuzzy.  It is her with a sign that says Stage 2 where the movie was filmed.  I have decided pins are hard to take good pictures of.  Your pin sounds really cute.
> I don't think Ward Kimball has 6 fingers, my guess is he was being funny like Ward seemed to like to be.
> You can see in this picture that he did the same thing-but I think it is more obvious here that he is adding a finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  the Sound of Music & Julie Andrews!!!!!!!!!  Did you know I got to see Julie in Atlanta this past summer.  She was doing a tour called Julie Andrews:  the Gift of Music.  It was an amazing evening!!!!!!!!



Ahhh that makes sense.  You can see it much better in that photo.  

I didn't know you got to see her!  Thats so awesome!  I hope you were able to take your picture with her.  Thats so cool.  I've debated whether or not to purchase her autobiography.  Have you read it?


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

wow those wree some great updates i really enjoyed them and thanks for sharing them with us.

did you get a pin each day, if so that woud be worth it right there.


----------



## wendylady36

I'm still SO super jealous of your trip! It's hard to read your updates.  Someday that WILL be me on that tour, darn it!

Everything looks so wonderful, and I can tell you two had a wonderful time. I'm eager to read and see more.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Jennifer48 said:


> Ahhh that makes sense.  You can see it much better in that photo.
> 
> I didn't know you got to see her!  Thats so awesome!  I hope you were able to take your picture with her.  Thats so cool.  I've debated whether or not to purchase her autobiography.  Have you read it?


I wish I could have had a picture made with her.  We just attended the concert.  It was at a huge ampitheatre in Atlanta.  I thought she would just narrate/introduce music because of her throat issues, but she SANG & I got chill bumps.  It was a wonderful evening.  There was a limo waiting out front when we were leaving & people were asking if it was for her & were told no.....I should have waited to see if it was & then I could have at least seen her closer.  I have her autobiography & I liked it.  She left out right at the good part though.....getting ready to make Mary Poppins.  I hope she will get on with the next part soon.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> wow those wree some great updates i really enjoyed them and thanks for sharing them with us.
> 
> did you get a pin each day, if so that woud be worth it right there.


Thanks Dan.  I have had fun writing them.  Yes we were given a pin of the day every day of the trip.  I think all ABD trips do that.  I have done something fun with them all & I will show you guys that at the end. 



wendylady36 said:


> I'm still SO super jealous of your trip! It's hard to read your updates.  Someday that WILL be me on that tour, darn it!
> 
> Everything looks so wonderful, and I can tell you two had a wonderful time. I'm eager to read and see more.


 for you Wendy that you can take this trip some day!!!!  I am thinking if they change it up or add more things that I will so want to go back again!!!!  I will have another update tomorrow.  I have to upload the next set of pictures.


----------



## travelmel

Woo Hoo Haunted Mansion Holiday!!! I'm not a big fan of change.. especially Disneyland change but I LOVE THAT RIDE!  It's wonderful and even more special since it's only temporary and it won't be there everytime you go. 

I'm looking forward to hearing about how you liked IASWAA (SMall WOrld!-I never get those ititial thingy's right  ) in its holiday glory. I love that one, too. I am partial to seasonal changes. Pirtates with a permanent Johnny Debb invasion... I wish that hadn't happened. I miss my old pirates on the ship fighting!! Ah well.. go with the flow, right?!

Did your DH like the Pirates better?? What did he think about all the newness of the rides??


----------



## DisGal520

Great that you got pins everyday and the guides took photos for you.

Did you find that you liked the character breakfasts?  - Were the characters different at each of those breakfasts?

Loving your report!

DisGal


----------



## kmab00

I bet that the Haunted Mansion Holiday is SO neat to see!!  I do agree with you....I like Space Mountain and Pirates much more at Disneyland than I do at Disney World!  We rode each of those rides 3 times because we loved them so much and we weren't sure when we'd be back!

I love the Grand...so pretty inside!  I'm glad your first day at DL went great!!


----------



## SoonerGirl

I too, agree that Space Mtn & POTC are better at DL.  I could have ridden SM a hundred times, it was so much fun!  I hope they referb the one at WDW sometime.

I'd love to see the HM holiday overlay - it looks so cool!


----------



## CangriChika

Disneygrl36 said:


> Dinner was really nice.  We sat at the smaller of the two tables & had a quieter conversation than the big table.  They were having a gay old time & we kept saying everyone in the restaurant was going to wonder who that rowdy group was........why, we were the Adventures by Disney group of course.



I wonder who the crazy loud people that were sitting at that big table were!?
   

lets hear it for wine tasting!  

((off topic))did you get your photopass letter yet? We got ours in the mail today!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Melanie!  I've been wondering where you were and if everything was alright  I am blonde, so didn't think to look back at your siggie - I saw you on Dan's TR - now I have alot of great catching up to do on your TR


----------



## Disneygrl36

travelmel said:


> Woo Hoo Haunted Mansion Holiday!!! I'm not a big fan of change.. especially Disneyland change but I LOVE THAT RIDE!  It's wonderful and even more special since it's only temporary and it won't be there everytime you go.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing about how you liked IASWAA (SMall WOrld!-I never get those ititial thingy's right  ) in its holiday glory. I love that one, too. I am partial to seasonal changes. Pirtates with a permanent Johnny Debb invasion... I wish that hadn't happened. I miss my old pirates on the ship fighting!! Ah well.. go with the flow, right?!
> 
> Did your DH like the Pirates better?? What did he think about all the newness of the rides??


I loved the holiday layovers on both rides & Eric enjoyed them too.  
We are big fans of Captain Jack Sparrow so I actually liked that change at Pirates too because I think it still keeps enough of it's originality whilst throwing in good ole Jack.  Eric did like Pirates & Space Mtn both better at Disneyland.  I wasn't sure how he would feel about DL overall since it's so much smaller, but he really liked it & could see that it has it's own brand of charm.



DisGal520 said:


> Great that you got pins everyday and the guides took photos for you.
> 
> Did you find that you liked the character breakfasts?  - Were the characters different at each of those breakfasts?
> 
> Loving your report!
> 
> DisGal


 DisGal
I did like the character breakfasts.  Since we were a group of adults, the characters didn't always spend alot of time with us which was fine when you wanted to eat.  More coming about our first character breakfast soon.  We did have different characters at each breakfast & the DL character breakfast aren't as themed as the ones at WDW so you never know who might show up.
At one we had Tigger, Rabbit, Pooh, Eeyore, Chip & Dale, Captain Hook, Minnie Mouse & White Rabbit.



kmab00 said:


> I bet that the Haunted Mansion Holiday is SO neat to see!!  I do agree with you....I like Space Mountain and Pirates much more at Disneyland than I do at Disney World!  We rode each of those rides 3 times because we loved them so much and we weren't sure when we'd be back!
> 
> I love the Grand...so pretty inside!  I'm glad your first day at DL went great!!


The Haunted Mansion Holiday was really neat & so wonderfully done.  I wish my pictures were better-but I did them on the ride without the flash & most turned out fuzzy.  I think we rode Space Mountain 2 times & Pirates 3 times & Haunted Mansion 4 times.  I agree you don't know when you will get back so you gotta maximize your favorites.  There were still things we didn't do that are unique to DL that I wanted to do so you know what that means-I gotta go back.



SoonerGirl said:


> I too, agree that Space Mtn & POTC are better at DL.  I could have ridden SM a hundred times, it was so much fun!  I hope they referb the one at WDW sometime.
> 
> I'd love to see the HM holiday overlay - it looks so cool!


They need to redo SM at WDW just like at DL.  That would be great!!!!  Christmas time at DL was beautiful.



CangriChika said:


> I wonder who the crazy loud people that were sitting at that big table were!?
> 
> 
> lets hear it for wine tasting!
> 
> ((off topic))did you get your photopass letter yet? We got ours in the mail today!


Oh........so the photopass info is coming via a letter-for some reason I thought it was coming in an email.  Hope it's here today!!!!  
Sakina, I say yeah  for the wine tasting too!!!!!!!!! That was fun & you were too funny going around with your Hook all night!!!!!!!!!!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Melanie!  I've been wondering where you were and if everything was alright  I am blonde, so didn't think to look back at your siggie - I saw you on Dan's TR - now I have alot of great catching up to do on your TR


Glad you found me Tammie!  I was wondering where you were.  I was afraid I might throw some people off with the new thread.  Let me know what you think when you get caught up.


----------



## Jennifer48

Disneygrl36 said:


> I wish I could have had a picture made with her.  We just attended the concert.  It was at a huge ampitheatre in Atlanta.  I thought she would just narrate/introduce music because of her throat issues, but she SANG & I got chill bumps.  It was a wonderful evening.  There was a limo waiting out front when we were leaving & people were asking if it was for her & were told no.....I should have waited to see if it was & then I could have at least seen her closer.  I have her autobiography & I liked it.  She left out right at the good part though.....getting ready to make Mary Poppins.  I hope she will get on with the next part soon.


  Thanks to you, I just purchased her book on Amazon.  It was a good deal  Thank you!


----------



## Disneygrl36

This morning we had another very early meeting time of 7am in the lobby.  We were headed for Disneyland so no one seemed to mind the early hour too much.  We followed the paddle & were soon being checked in at a side gate to go on in to the Magic Kingdom.  
I like this shot of the California letters without people in the way as they will be going away with the California Adventures Layover.




You know you are really there when you see the Train Station.




This sign says it all doesn't it?




It was really cool to be the first guests in the park.  I was just taking pictures & marveling at the quietness of the place.
Let's take a stroll up Main Street together.
The Firestation where we would be going later today to see Walt's apartment.




The HUGE Christmas tree




Detail of the tree




Cars & a cutie on Main Street.........




How cute is Santa making the popcorn?




The hub uncrowded












We got to the castle & were all able to get pictures without people in them.  I was one of the last ones there because I was trying to take photos of the quiet early morning on Main Street.















So we needed to head on over to our Minnie & Friends breakfast at the Plaza Inn.




What a beautiful restaurant & the cool thing about it is that some of the elements in the restaurant come from a 1870 Victorian mansion called the St James mansion that Walt bought in Los Angeles.  The cut glass front door is one of the items from the mansion.




My breakfast




Before long, characters started coming to visit us.  The character interaction here was the best we had!!!!
Tigger was an absolute mess.  This was the BEST Tigger I have ever seen.  He WAS Tigger!!!!  Bouncy & playful & fun, fun, fun.  He stole the ABD sign




Rabbit was pretty fun too.  He took Eric's sunglasses off his shirt & put them on him.




Rabbit also wouldn't let Tigger back in when he went outside.




I went to the bathroom at one point & came back where Chip was sitting in my seat having a little chat with my DH.  Wish I had the camera to get a picture of that as I came back.
How cute are Eeyore's ears over our heads.




How cute are these 3?




Kristin & Eeyore somehow got put outside too?




This photo shows better the room we were in, which they said Walt used to entertain guests in from time to time.




As we were getting ready to leave we also got a visit from the White Rabbit who of course was LATE, LATE, LATE!!!!!!!





Continued in the next post......


----------



## SoonerGirl

Disneygrl36 said:


> They need to redo SM at WDW just like at DL.  That would be great!!!!  Christmas time at DL was beautiful.



I've never been to a Disney resort at Christmas time - but that's about to change!  The Disney Grump has agreed to a 2009 WDW Christmas vacation!      I'm so excited - I can't wait to see WDW all dressed up for the holiday!  Now, I just have a year to wait............


ETA:  Wow - you got an update in there while I was posting this.  Great pictures of main street.  AND you get to go into Walt's apartment??  I can't wait to hear about that!


----------



## Disneygrl36

After breakfast, we went over to Adventureland & went backstage at Indiana Jones.  




We were taken into a big warehouse like room & they had one of the ride vehicles there.  The mechanic in charge talked to us about how all the movement we feel on the ride is generated from the ride vehicle itself & not the track at all.  The track just acts as a guide for the vehicles to move along.  Each ride is different as the car can do random changes as it goes along.  One person from our group got to handle the controls & see what the car could do.  We all decided we did not want to ride if Heinz was in control because the car was bucking worse than any bucking bronco I had ever seen.  But WOW did he have a big smile on his face playing with it.  It was cool to see how it worked.  We were then taken in the exit & got to ride the ride together.  We sat in the front of the car.  It was a great ride full of unexpected turns & twists & one area where it was completely dark.  I loved every minute of it.  




We took a little break in Adventureland & this is my attempt at a funny picture.





Next we headed over to Big Thunder Ranch where we were able to go in before everyone else & had the area to ourselves.




It was adorably decorated for Christmas.
Eric in front of Santa's cabin




Me inside in Santa's chair




Nice puppy.....




I love the reindeer feed buckets




Us being so very silly




The reindeer were adorable with a capital A




They also have the turkeys that President Bush pardoned for Thanksgiving.  We found out these guys are flown 1st class to Disneyland & then picked up & brought here in a limo.  Swanky.  If you pardon the reindeers booty & look behind him you will see said turkeys.








I love this mound of horse shoes.  This area is really cute & detailed.




We enjoyed our time at the ranch!!!!  Now we were ready for a whole lot backstage experiences.  

Coming up next: Backstage Disneyland!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

SoonerGirl said:


> I've never been to a Disney resort at Christmas time - but that's about to change!  The Disney Grump has agreed to a 2009 WDW Christmas vacation!      I'm so excited - I can't wait to see WDW all dressed up for the holiday!  Now, I just have a year to wait............
> 
> 
> ETA:  Wow - you got an update in there while I was posting this.  Great pictures of main street.  AND you get to go into Walt's apartment??  I can't wait to hear about that!


Yeah for the Disney Grump........    
You are going to love it.  The decorations are incredible & you must go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  Yippee for you!!!!!!!!
I loved being on Main Street when it was so quiet & peaceful.
Walt's apartment coming up later....this was one of the things I was most excited about seeing & it didn't disppoint.


----------



## MickMan

The CM told me that the pile of horse shoes was from the old Mule Pack Ride.
They saved all of them and did not know what to do with them so they piled them up.

I thought they looked way cool also.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

travelmel said:


> Hey woman!
> 
> I've been outta town for a couple days and just got caught up
> 
> Great updates! I love the video's and extras you add it is really adds extra umphta to an already packed TR.
> 
> I really liked that cute pic of Donald on the train. We used to get to ride a train like that all the time in the small town where I went to college. It's amazing what kind of fun you can have when you look for it.
> *Train Mountain. Chiloquin, OR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing your happy face everywhere. The tour when you got to see all the great nostalgic buildings near Sunset Blvd looked really fun, too!
> 
> Will we get to see the pics of you falling down the rabbit hole?


 
Hi "Travelme!"  I saw this pic, and thought - What?  She was here and didn't tell me?  Then I saw it was a Summer pic!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Your character pictures are just way too cute. Especially the one where Rabbit locked Tigger outside!  

 for going backstage, I can't wait!

Oh, I love your Mary Poppins shirt! Is it from the merch they released for the musical? I want one!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

MickMan said:


> The CM told me that the pile of horse shoes was from the old Mule Pack Ride.
> They saved all of them and did not know what to do with them so they piled them up.
> 
> I thought they looked way cool also.


Thanks for that info Mark.  That is a great little tidbit.  I was too busy wandering around taking pictures (imagine that) that I did not hear that.



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Your character pictures are just way too cute. Especially the one where Rabbit locked Tigger outside!
> 
> for going backstage, I can't wait!
> 
> Oh, I love your Mary Poppins shirt! Is it from the merch they released for the musical? I want one!!


That Mary Poppins shirt came from zazzle-if you go there & put in Mary Poppins some different designs come up & I just loved that one!!!!!!!
I'll try to get some more up this afternoon if I have time.  I am taking down my Christmas decorations blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & I might just need another break later after lunch.

I went to the mail box all excited that my photo pass letter might be there & it wasn't.    Oh well, guess maybe I'll get it Friday.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Melanie - Fantastic!!!!  I don't know where to begin:

Loved your Hollywood experience - it is so fun to think about all the stars who've been there, and what they've done - just seeing the Hollywood sign in person is great.  I love your car trip around, and that you got to go into El Capitan!  I love seeing the local "hangouts."  

Walt's Barn!  OMG!  They had so much in there, and not everyone gets to see all of that!  I was thinking what a wonderful father he was, to make so much fun for his daughters - Disneyland was inspired by his desire to make fun for his girls!!!!!  It gives you so much respect for him. 

Your trip to the studios was so fun, too!  My dad's cousin is a retired Imagineer - he worked on the "ride workings."  Whatever that entails.  I've only met him twice, but it was really fun to hear his explanation of how things work - you got much more info than I have! 

We also know a guy who does the digital animation for Disney Channel, but he works in Burbank - he doesn't talk much about what he does, but he gets us some cool perks sometimes.

Even your meal at the commissary was so cool - loved the old pics! 

We loved the GC!!!  I'm so thankful to have DVC, or we would never have stayed there!  We ate at Hooke's Point last Summer, and loved it! 

What did Eric think of Pirates?  We love it so much more at DL, but it seems longer at MK.  As for IJ - It is my all time favorite ride!    I love that it is a different ride every time, and it is so fun when there are "newbies" in your car!!!

 I am loving your ABD!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Disneygrl36

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Melanie - Fantastic!!!!  I don't know where to begin:
> 
> Loved your Hollywood experience - it is so fun to think about all the stars who've been there, and what they've done - just seeing the Hollywood sign in person is great.  I love your car trip around, and that you got to go into El Capitan!  I love seeing the local "hangouts."
> 
> Walt's Barn!  OMG!  They had so much in there, and not everyone gets to see all of that!  I was thinking what a wonderful father he was, to make so much fun for his daughters - Disneyland was inspired by his desire to make fun for his girls!!!!!  It gives you so much respect for him.
> 
> Your trip to the studios was so fun, too!  My dad's cousin is a retired Imagineer - he worked on the "ride workings."  Whatever that entails.  I've only met him twice, but it was really fun to hear his explanation of how things work - you got much more info than I have!
> 
> We also know a guy who does the digital animation for Disney Channel, but he works in Burbank - he doesn't talk much about what he does, but he gets us some cool perks sometimes.
> 
> Even your meal at the commissary was so cool - loved the old pics!
> 
> We loved the GC!!!  I'm so thankful to have DVC, or we would never have stayed there!  We ate at Hooke's Point last Summer, and loved it!
> 
> What did Eric think of Pirates?  We love it so much more at DL, but it seems longer at MK.  As for IJ - It is my all time favorite ride!    I love that it is a different ride every time, and it is so fun when there are "newbies" in your car!!!
> 
> I am loving your ABD!!!! Thanks for sharing!


I am so glad we rented the car for half a day & explored on our own.  It was so much fun & allowed us to add our own flavor to the trip.
The barn was one of my favorite moments of the trip because I loved being somewhere that Walt had spent so much time & yes he was a wonderful father.  I cannot imagine how he could balance it all, but I think he tried.
Wow you are related to an ex-imagineer & you know someone who works for Disney now. I wish I could work for Disney in some capacity.
I want to go back to Disneyland & I loved the Grand but I think if we go back I might like to try the Disneyland hotel this time.  But who knows when we will get back.
I know I love the DVC too........it has enabled us to stay places we never would without it.
Eric loved Pirates, funny we thought it was longer at Disneyland with all those scenes that aren't at WDW.
Thanks for coming along for the ride with us.


----------



## Disneygrl36

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Here's to a 2009 filled with lots of fun, magic & pixie dust for all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer48

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Aburns8

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## CangriChika

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!*


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Disneygrl36 said:


> I am so glad we rented the car for half a day & explored on our own. It was so much fun & allowed us to add our own flavor to the trip.
> The barn was one of my favorite moments of the trip because I loved being somewhere that Walt had spent so much time & yes he was a wonderful father. I cannot imagine how he could balance it all, but I think he tried.
> Wow you are related to an ex-imagineer & you know someone who works for Disney now. I wish I could work for Disney in some capacity.
> I want to go back to Disneyland & I loved the Grand but I think if we go back I might like to try the Disneyland hotel this time. But who knows when we will get back.
> I know I love the DVC too........it has enabled us to stay places we never would without it.
> Eric loved Pirates, funny we thought it was longer at Disneyland with all those scenes that aren't at WDW.
> Thanks for coming along for the ride with us.


 
We stayed at DLH in June - we loved it also!  The rooms were larger and it was alot like the GF in the world. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## MickMan

We have stayed at DLH twice and just loved it.  We thought DLH being the original hotel added more to the magic.

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Jennifer48 said:


> Happy New Year!!





Aburns8 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR





CangriChika said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!*





MAGICFOR2 said:


> We stayed at DLH in June - we loved it also!  The rooms were larger and it was alot like the GF in the world.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!



Hope everyone had a great New Years.  Ours was quietly celebrated at home.



MickMan said:


> We have stayed at DLH twice and just loved it.  We thought DLH being the original hotel added more to the magic.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!!


You know me Mark, anything that adds to the magic will be just the thing for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Update coming up.


----------



## Disneygrl36

So last we left our travelers we were getting ready to go back stage after our fun time with the reindeer at Big Thunder Ranch.
We walked over toward It's a Small World & went behind the scenes via this gate-this picture was taken later in the trip at night, but this shows you how we got backstage.




On our way to our first stop, we saw Minnie Mouse & Pluto walking towards on-stage & we all waved excitedly to them!!!!!
Our first stop was the round house where they get the trains ready & store them.  Above where the trains are stored is where they store the monorails.  They had a train that they had to take apart to see what was wrong with it-they had let the water get too low-& it was cut away so you could see the inner workings.   Then, they brought out a train so we could see it up close.  It was the Ward Kimball which is the newest train they have & is named after one of Walt's 9 Old Men who shared Walt's love of trains & also had his own backyard train set up.  The unique thing about this engine is that it has Jiminy Cricket painted on the lamp up front because that is one of the characters that Ward animated.  The engineer & his assistant (who was fairly new & very enthusiastic about working on the train) told us abit about running the train.  They demonstarted a "blow down" for us which is when they let off excess steam.  When they first start the train in the morning, they have to do this very often & then as the day goes on they do it at least once an hour.  If I remember correctly, it takes about 150 gallons of water daily to run the train.  It burns biodiesel now as well to be more friendly to the enivronment.  There are 5 trains in total & they were bringing the Ward on line as train #3 so far that day.  It depends on attendance how many they have running.  We had quite a few train buffs in our group & you could tell they really loved this part.  They asked some great questions-including one about whether they had the sand spreaders like other trains.  Did you know trains have a pipe like thing that can spray out sand in case they need to get more traction if the tracks are wet, icy etc?  Well they do & we know that thanks to one of our fellow adventurers.  
This is a photo of a picture taken by the guides of us with the train.





After our time with the trains, we walked further back stage.  We ran into a pirate who offered us "free purse cleanings" & who also offered to take my gold necklace for me because it looked to heavy for me to carry around all day.  He was great!!!!  We passed a big yellow building which is an administrative building & apparently where you go if you are looking for a job at Disneyland.  Another building was dedicated to school groups that come in to perform at Disneyland & there was a group of children there getting ready to do some kind of performance.  How cool is that?  

We went back to the fireworks area where we learned all about the nightly fireworks presentations.
The area is fenced in & has a bunch of black tubes  sticking straight up in the air with walkways between them.  We were able to go up on the walkways & each tube has a label for the kind of firework that goes down in it.  We found the Mickey Head canister on the row we looked at.  They have about 360 of these canisters & it several people about 3 hours to set up the show.  They have a very small control room that we got to take a peak into.   The board has a picture of Tinekrbell on it.  They do a test every day called a "zoom-zoom test" to check the cannons.  One of our group got to initiate this test & it was really cool to hear all the cannons testing in rapid succession.  Very interesting & it really shows how much work goes into those beautiful fireworks we see.  

We were close to the parade float storage facility as well.  They had brought out a float from the Christmas parade so we could look at it & the guides were able to take our picture with it as well.  It was Mrs Claus' float.  The doors were open to the storage facility & you could look back through & see all kinds of floats.  I could spot the Gepetto float & the Alice float from the regular parade & I wish we would have had time to walk back through there to see some of those floats up close.

Next we made our way over to the Circle D Ranch.  This area was much bigger than I had imagined it to be.  We were able to go into the Pope House which still has original furniture there in the front room.  The Pope's were a family that Walt Disney met that worked with horses.  He offered them a job at Disneyland managing the animals & they moved this house, which was one of the original houses on the property when it was bought, onto the ranch area for them to live in.  So they actually lived at Disneyland.  How cool is that?  We saw one of the old stagecoaches that was used in the original Frontierland that was built by Mr Pope.  We got to meet one of the Disneyland cats that hangs out at the ranch so he is much tamer than the cats that are sometimes spotted out in the park.  His name was Larry & he was very friendly & liked coming over to us for attention.  They have a several different corral areas-one had a cow in it, one had goats & donkeys & then a huge one for the horses.  The horses were out playing with handlers.  They were running & chasing balls around.  It was amazing to think this was all within Disneyland.  We went over to pet the goats which are usually at Big Thunder Ranch but were having a bit of a break now while the reindeer are there.  They were really cute & friendly.  This area was really fun to get to see.  I have decided if there is reincarnation, I would like to come back as a Disneyland horse.  They are big draft type horses-I think she said there were 3 different breeds.  They work 3hour shifts 3 days a week for 5 years & then they retire.  We saw one horse, all ready to go to work on Main Street & can you believe it-they don't walk to work, they put them in a trailer & drive them to work.  What a life!!!!!

After our time at the ranch, it was getting to be lunch time.  We headed over to New Orleans Square for lunch at Cafe Orleans.  




We had a set menu to order off of & I chose a salad & monte cristo sandwich.  Eric had gumbo & a chicken sandwich.
My montecristo.......so very yummy but I could only each 2 1/2 of the 4 pieces.




For dessert they brought out Mickey beignets for us.......oh my goodness was that heaven on a plate.  I made a hidden Mickey with the sauce.




We had a special visit from a pirate.  




I believe his name was Latham.  I missed alot of this because I went to the ladies room & when I came back we were heading over to Pirates to ride being lead by the pirate.  We went into the exit & got right on & rode Pirates together.  
Dead Men Tell No Tales




I really loved pirates at Disneyland.  I loved the 2 drops & it just seemed more detailed to me.  I tried looking for the pirate that is supposed to have Walt's face (which I had asked our Imagineer Dave at WDI about earlier in the week & which he would not really answer me about-he said something to the effect that it was an interesting myth) but I never did see it.





We walked back towards Main Street & they split us up into our two groups again at this point.  We were standing in front of the fire station & there was a band there playing.




Our group stayed in the area there which I knew meant we were going to Walt's apartment first.  We were met right there by our guide Cindy, who took us through the door & backstage.  It was a really tight small backstage area there with the steps leading up to the apartment to our left & trees in front of us.  She told us that Walt's grandchildren used to come down out of the apartment & hide in the trees there & scare people riding the Jungle Cruise.  Pretty cool to be his grandchild & have Disneyland as your big play ground.  I have to admit that I was feeling misty just knowing we were getting ready to go up to the apartment.  This was something that I had been looking very forward to seeing & is one of the reasons that I booked this trip.  We walked up the stairs & went into the apartment which is really just one big room.  It is VERY Victorian which is a style that Lillian loved.  Walt was spending alot of time there while Disneyland was being built & so Lillian finally decided that she was going to have it decorated & make it comfortable so she could stay with him.  She used Emile Kurie who had been the set decorator on Mary Poppins.  It is done in deep reds & greens with velvets & lace.  The carpet is a floral pattern.  There are knick knacks on all the tables.  There are 2 red velvet couches,one on each side of the room, that made into beds.  They had a photo of Walt over one & Lillian over the other to indicate which one slept in which, but those family photos have been replaced by mostly photos of Walt.  Cindy talked about all the different photos around the room & their significance.  Some of the things in the room were Walt's presents to Lillian-a beautiful Baldwin music box & a phonograph.  The lamp was not in front of the window because at Christmas they put a small Christmas tree there to light the window instead.  The lamp was on a side table instead.  The tradition of the lamp being on goes back to when Walt used to stay in the apartment.  The cast members would look up & see the lamp on & know that Walt was there.  So when Walt died they decided that the lamp would always be left on to symbolize that Walt was always there.  My eyes welled up with tears just walking into the apartment, because I knew this was a place where Walt had spent alot of time.  I went over as Cindy was talking & looked out that same window overlooking Main Street just as I know Walt did many times & I started to cry (not just well up but really cry).  I was overwhelmed with emotion & I just couldn't hold it back.  I felt his presence very strongly & it really touched me to know that I was somewhere that had meant so much to him.  Eric saw how affected I was & he came over to pat me on the shoulder.  I tried to calm down & listen.  I didn't want to miss anything.   Cindy talked about the little kitchenette area which has the original small refridgerator still.  On the counter was a press that Walt used to make his favorite grilled cheese sandwiches & which he also used to heat up his favorite cans of chili.  There was a set that said "Tom & Jerry" sitting out as well.  Someone asked about it since Tom & Jerry certainly aren't Disney characters.  It was a set used for a drink called the Tom & Jerry that she said was a mix between egg nog & a  hot toddy.  There is a small bathroom in the apartment as well that has a shower with 4 shower heads which was really swanky at the time, probably to help soothe Walt's polo injuries.  I went back over & looked out the window again before we left & was overwhelmed again.  We spent quite a bit of time there & our guide Cindy was wonderful & her love of talking about Walt & the apartment was evident & I think she was touched at how respectful & in awe of what we were seeing that we all were.  It was a very special experience & one that I will treasure all my life.
This is the picture that Diana was able to take of us in the apartment-you can see how red my nose & face is from all that boo hooing I did.




Cindy gave us each a pin in honor of our visit to Walt's apartment.  It is a lamp that has a small light that you can turn on in it.  You can see it in the photo.

So next we had a little break to go to the restroom.  These are the pictures I took during that time as I was trying to calm myself down as I was still feeling very misty & very touched about what I had just experienced.




Inside the firestation.




The fire pole used to go up into the apartment but they had to close it off as some over zealous visitors would try to climb up it to get into the apartment.




And one of our horse friends from earlier at work.





Next up..........riding the Disneyland railroad in style & a Christmas parade.


----------



## epcotisdabomb

Whew......I get tired just reading your trippie.....no wonder we were exhausted at the end of our days!!! Great job on remembering and documenting what we did....you da best


----------



## Disneygrl36

epcotisdabomb said:


> Whew......I get tired just reading your trippie.....no wonder we were exhausted at the end of our days!!! Great job on remembering and documenting what we did....you da best


Awwwwwww honey  to the trippie.  Glad you are enjoying it.  We did do alot in a day so no wonder we were tired!!!!!!!!  Thanks for patting my shoulder in the apartment & understanding my emotions.  You are the bestest husband ever.


----------



## SoonerGirl

Awwwww, Melanie you had me misty just reading your update!  What a wonderful thing for you to get to experience.


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Disneygrl36 said:


> Awwwwwww honey  to the trippie.  Glad you are enjoying it.  We did do alot in a day so no wonder we were tired!!!!!!!!  Thanks for patting my shoulder in the apartment & understanding my emotions.  You are the bestest husband ever.




Aww, you two are just the cutest!!     For those of us who experienced that tour, we understand your feelings in Walts apartment!  It's amazing!  Especially looking out that window!  Wow!  I got chills.  I'm reliving my experience with you!  Thank you!

Wasn't Cindy the greatest?  My husband and I took a holiday tour with her one year.  She was excellent!  It was fun to see her again.

And, being tired...isn't it a great tired?  We experienced so much.  And, like you said, it's a lifetime of memories!


----------



## Disneygrl36

SoonerGirl said:


> Awwwww, Melanie you had me misty just reading your update!  What a wonderful thing for you to get to experience.


Thanks for the kind words.  I was really afraid I wouldn't be able to fully express in words how I felt about it all.



jacksparrowfan said:


> Aww, you two are just the cutest!!     For those of us who experienced that tour, we understand your feelings in Walts apartment!  It's amazing!  Especially looking out that window!  Wow!  I got chills.  I'm reliving my experience with you!  Thank you!
> 
> Wasn't Cindy the greatest?  My husband and I took a holiday tour with her one year.  She was excellent!  It was fun to see her again.
> 
> And, being tired...isn't it a great tired?  We experienced so much.  And, like you said, it's a lifetime of memories!


It's an incredible experience & one as I said above that I wasn't sure I could do justice.  
Cindy was awesome.  Her love for all things Disney just shone through.  It was a great tired......one of those ahhhhhhh I am so tired but I can't stop smiling tireds.


----------



## Jennifer48

aww you two are so cute!  

Great job describing Walt's apt!  I got goosebumps while reading!    Man I wish I had the money to book this ABD trip right now!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Next we switched with the Daisy's who didn't break the train this time thank goodness.  We went over to the train station.  They had some really cool Walt train memorobilia there & we had a very nice cast member that talked to us about the things in the display cases.
Walt on his Carolwood Pacific in his backyard




To the trains.....




We got to ride the Lilly Belle which is a special caboose car that was done as a VIP car.  Lillian picked out all the interiors.  It is very Victorian & has that same feel as the apartment.  Lots of famous people have taken a trip around Disneyland in this car-people like Johnny Depp & presidents of foreign 
countries, but the cool thing is that if you are there & the Lilly Belle is running you can always ask to see if you can ride.  




We had a cast member who rode with us & shared some of the history of the car with us.  She was great.




This is me with my special Lilly Belle ticket completed with a special train punch by a great photo of Walt & Lillian.




Diana with a coat that belonged to Walt Disney.








As she pulls away.




It was really cool to ride in the car & we enjoyed seeing all the sights along the way.  That mural of the Grand Canyon is very impressive & the Primeval Whirl diarma is really neat.  We were told that Walt named the 3 small dinosaurs drinking out of a pool Huey, Dewey & Louie.  
After we were finished with our ride, we were given our pin for the day-which was Walt's World.  




We also were told about special viewing for the parade.  We were to meeet back up at the train station for that at 3:15 if we wanted to see the parade.  It was around 2:30 then so we decided to stay in the area. 




Dediction plaque




We got a coke & just sat on a bench & people watched for a little while.  




We also took this time to enjoy Disneyland's 50th Anniversary exhibit.  








They have some great memoribilia in there.








Even a tiny Walt in the castle




Maquettes like we had seen at WDI




Something I enjoyed looking at this trip.......I will share more about windows later




Name tags.......




Model of DL the way it looked on opening day




The movie here stars Steve Martin who started out working in the Magic Shop on Main Street & Donald Duck.  Really funny & some great footage of Walt as well.

Continued in next post as I am getting close to my image limit.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Now it was time to head to the train station to watch the parade.  Our guides had saved us the benches up there to watch the parade.  Now that is what I call SWEET.  Arriving 15 minutes before the parade & having a prime viewing area.




Goofy was warming up the crowd




The Christmas Fantasy parade was beautiful.  I looked for a CD with the music but couldn't find one.
A ballerina & teddy bear lead the way.




The toy soliders that I love so much



Mickey & Minnie Mouse were ice skating on a pond.







Cute little snowmen



Clarabell Cow & the gingerbread men




The romantic princes with their princesses




A toy workshop




Good ole' Santa Claus-who signed We Wish You a Merry Christmas







After the parade, the guides told us to meet them around 8:45 in New Orleans square area for special viewing of Fantasmic & we all set off on our own adventures.
We headed straight to the castle & walked through it for the first time & saw the Disney family crest.




We also found this beautiful statue.




We went to ride the carousel & I wanted to make sure to get a picture with Jingles the horse that Disneyland dedicated this past summer to Julie Andrews since I had on my Mary Poppins Practically Perfect shirt.




Someone else was riding Jingles, but after they got off, I was able to get my photos.




These are the upclose details that show that this is Mary Poppins/Julie Andrews horse of course.








After that we rode Pinocchio which we thought was really cute.




I found this painting in a store by Pinocchio that was selling crystals & I thought it was gorgeous.




Next I had to visit the little marionette's room & I thought the sign was adorable.




We then took a ride with Snow White.




Who lived Happily Ever After




About now we decided we were getting cold & knew we were in for a long night so we headed back down Main Street to go to the room & get warmer jackets & gloves.




And of course we stopped on the way out to say "We'll be back Walt" & it was all the more special because we had been up there earlier.





Up next..........Rides, rides, rides & Fantasmic


----------



## Disneygrl36

Jennifer48 said:


> aww you two are so cute!
> 
> Great job describing Walt's apt!  I got goosebumps while reading!    Man I wish I had the money to book this ABD trip right now!



Thanks Jenn!!!!  I am glad that everyone is enjoying reading about Walt's apartment.  It was such a special time.
I wish you did too!!!!!!!  It is so worth it.


----------



## kmab00

Ok so your description of Walt's apartment had me in tears!  Wow...what an AMAZING experience!  I love that pin, too!  

Great great great update!     I just love Disneyland!!!


----------



## MA pigletfan

i got misty eyed just hearing about your visit to Walt's apartment..how amazing that must have been. That pin is great too!
I can't believe how much you got to take in and learn on this adventure!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!* For this "magic"al Trip Report.   This is exactly what I was looking for when I wandered over to the Disneyland threads.

 We have gone to WDW numerous times (three times just last year).  I am in the beginning planning stages of a "surprise" Disneyland trip for DH's birthday *this* June.  I was 50/50 whether I wanted to fork over the extra *$$$$$* and go with ABD or go on our own.  Your trip report has me sold.  DLR is all new to me and I've heard the traffic in LA is crazy.  I may just leave all that up to Disney and actually relax and enjoy my vacation for once.  

Thanks again for a great trip report and I can't wait to read the rest.  

 Jennifer

PS - Thanks for the photo of JA horse.  We will definitely look for it.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!* For this "magic"al Trip Report.  This is exactly what I was looking for when I wandered over to the Disneyland threads.
> 
> We have gone to WDW numerous times (three times just last year). I am in the beginning planning stages of a "surprise" Disneyland trip for DH's birthday *this* June. I was 50/50 whether I wanted to fork over the extra *$$$$$* and go with ABD or go on our own. Your trip report has me sold. DLR is all new to me and I've heard the traffic in LA is crazy. I may just leave all that up to Disney and actually relax and enjoy my vacation for once.
> 
> Thanks again for a great trip report and I can't wait to read the rest.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> PS - Thanks for the photo of JA horse. We will definitely look for it.


 
Hi Jennifer!  If you do decide to fly in on your own by some chance, fly into Orange County - John Wayne Int. instead.  It is 20 minutes from DL, and not bad on traffic - especially easy on weekends.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Melanie, your TR is so magical!  Thanks for sharing Walt's apt. with us.  I am thinking I would really love a "behind the scenes" tour!  Your adventure on the Lillie Belle looks so special!   ABD really went all out for you guys - lots of VIP treatment!  Can't wait for more!


----------



## Tink rules

Melanie... I am LOVING this TR!!!     

& I'm dying to book it for myself!!! 

Thanks for all the fantastic and I really do mean FANTASTIC info in the Trippie!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Jennifer!  If you do decide to fly in on your own by some chance, fly into Orange County - John Wayne Int. instead.  It is 20 minutes from DL, and not bad on traffic - especially easy on weekends.



 *Thanks for the tip! * Is that the same as ... SNA - Santa Ana John Wayne International Airport?  I have been pricing flights and it seems to be cheaper to fly into SNA than LAX.  I am also contemplating a roadtrip.  The ABD price I was quoted did *NOT* include the flight.  We drove many moons ago from Texas to Las Vegas, NV.  We loved the drive and stopped off at the Grand Canyon.  Now with the three kiddos, we may try it again.  They travel *VERY* well in the car (nine driving trips to Orlando (WDW) in four years and three roadtrips to Massachusetts).  I have planned out a "tentative" itinerary (TX - Albuquerque, NM - Grand Canyon, AZ - Las Vegas, NV - Los Angeles, CA - Anaheim, CA/DLR - San Diego, CA/Legoland & the Beach - NM - TX (Home)  Okay after reading all that myself, we may fly!  

 Jennifer


----------



## DisGal520

Disneygrl36 - 

Do you have to dress up for any of the dinners on this trip?  Or are nice T-shirt and shorts OK like in the WDW restaurants?

We are getting so tempted the more we read about your fabulous trip!


----------



## Disneygrl36

kmab00 said:


> Ok so your description of Walt's apartment had me in tears!  Wow...what an AMAZING experience!  I love that pin, too!
> 
> Great great great update!     I just love Disneyland!!!


Well I didn't mean to make everyone misty but really then I think I have done my job in describing how it was for me.  I love Disneyland too & there is just a different feeling there than at WDW.



MA pigletfan said:


> i got misty eyed just hearing about your visit to Walt's apartment..how amazing that must have been. That pin is great too!
> I can't believe how much you got to take in and learn on this adventure!!!


The pin is really special.  My husband wanted something special done with the pin so he could take it to work & have that to remind him of the trip.  When I get to the end of the report, I will show you guys what I did with the pins.



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!* For this "magic"al Trip Report.   This is exactly what I was looking for when I wandered over to the Disneyland threads.
> 
> We have gone to WDW numerous times (three times just last year).  I am in the beginning planning stages of a "surprise" Disneyland trip for DH's birthday *this* June.  I was 50/50 whether I wanted to fork over the extra *$$$$$* and go with ABD or go on our own.  Your trip report has me sold.  DLR is all new to me and I've heard the traffic in LA is crazy.  I may just leave all that up to Disney and actually relax and enjoy my vacation for once.
> 
> Thanks again for a great trip report and I can't wait to read the rest.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> PS - Thanks for the photo of JA horse.  We will definitely look for it.


 Jennifer!!!!
I am so glad that I could help you decide on a Disneyland trip.  ABD is wonderful & I cannot recommend this trip highly enough.  It was everything I expected it to be plus more.  It was a truly Magical experience & I am sooooo glad we did it.  It was wonderful to share it with each other & then the other people on this trip was Disney lovers like ourselves so that made it all the more special to share it with people who appreciated everything we were doing & seeing as much as we did.  Jingles is easy to find & it is a really cool tribute for Julie & her fans.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Melanie, your TR is so magical!  Thanks for sharing Walt's apt. with us.  I am thinking I would really love a "behind the scenes" tour!  Your adventure on the Lillie Belle looks so special!   ABD really went all out for you guys - lots of VIP treatment!  Can't wait for more!


Thanks Tammie.  You would love this trip.  Splurge & treat yourself.  Walt's apt followed by the Lilly Belle was so special.  We did get lots of VIP treatment & even just little things they thought of like having water & snacks available at times & leaving the special picture post cards as a surprise in our room at night.  Lots of little touches to make things special.



Tink rules said:


> Melanie... I am LOVING this TR!!!
> 
> & I'm dying to book it for myself!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the fantastic and I really do mean FANTASTIC info in the Trippie!!!


 Michelle
I am glad so many people are enjoying my trip report.  I am really having fun reliving it all with you guys & it makes me feel good to be getting people interested in Adventures By Disney. 



DisGal520 said:


> Disneygrl36 -
> 
> Do you have to dress up for any of the dinners on this trip?  Or are nice T-shirt and shorts OK like in the WDW restaurants?
> 
> We are getting so tempted the more we read about your fabulous trip!


You do not have to dress up for dinner.  ABD recommends casual clothes for the trip.  We did change several times from what we had been wearing all day but mostly because I wanted to freshen up & look better for pictures.
But it's like WDW in that there are people dressed in all different ways.  If you wanted to go to Napa Rose in the Grand Californian then you would want to dress up, but most other places jeans or shorts in warmer weather should be fine.


----------



## Disneygrl36

We went back to the Grand Californian & grabbed warmer jackets, gloves & a hat for Eric as it was getting chilly.  We then headed back to the Magic Kindgom.  I had really wanted to eat at the Carnation Cafe & get potato soup, but it is outdoors & it was cold plus that area was really crowded with people because of the parade.  So we decided to eat at the River Belle Terrace for dinner so we could eat inside.  I had a pulled pork BBQ sandwich with pasta salad.  Eric had a turkey sandwich with lentil salad & we shared a strawberry shortcake.  The sandwiches were good but the shortcake was blah.




This is a really pretty restaurant on the inside with very dainty details.




After dinner, our mission was to ride some rides since our guides had given us 5 fast passes that we could use for any attraction that day.  We went over to Adventureland to ride Indy again.









Then we took a ride on the Jungle Cruise-I don't think I had ever done this at night & it was fun.  Those piranah's scared the heck out of  me.  We also a night time ride on Big Thunder as I always like it best in the dark.
We passed by Small World lit up in all it's glory, but decided to wait to ride it as the line looked really long.









So instead we headed to Toon Town wanting to ride Roger Rabbit.  




But guess what, as we entered we found out it was down & guess who was on it when it broke & hollered at us sitting in their car almost back to the start??????  Some of those crazy Daisy's that were always breaking everything.   We got a good laugh out of that & decided to play around with some of the interactive things in Toon Town & take some pictures since we were there.




I just love Disneyland's Toon Town.  It beats WDW hands down.  It is so much fun to discover all the little fun things that happen.




We found some really cute windows too!!!!




Since Eric is a banker........




By now it was getting time to meet up with the group for Fantasmic.  We got some popcorn (which was divine) & a drink & headed over to New Orleans Square.  We found our group & were taken to a great area again without having to wait.  I wish they had better seating for this as our legs & tushes got pretty cold & tired, but the show was so good we soon forgot about that.
I love how they do Fantasmic here right on the Rivers of America.  




Monkeys do a little dance



Romance on the River......excuse my singing, because I just can't seem to help myself.



The scene with Peter Pan & Captain Hook on the Columbia is awesome!!  
























It was just an all around wonderful show.  
It gets me every time at the end when Mickey says..............




Continued in next post.....


----------



## SoonerGirl

Great updates again!  I agree with you on DLs Toontown, it is so cute!  

I'm sorry you missed out on the baked potato soup - it is soooooooo good, I'm getting hungry now just thinking about it!  Were you able to eat there later in the trip?


----------



## Disneygrl36

After Fantasmic was over, we just stayed put & were able to see Believe in Holiday Magic-the holiday fireworks show from there.  This would be the only time we were able to watch it from inside the park as it ended up being cancelled the other nights so we never saw it from Main Street (shhh don't tell Eric but that at the top of my list of reasons to go back).












After the fireworks, it snowed on us which was a real surprise.  





Next we headed over to Tomorrowland to ride some rides.  We did Buzz Lightyear-which I am 
horrible at, but I still love riding it.




We took a turn on the highways of Autopia.




And then rode Space Mountain & it rocked again!!!!  This time we got to ride in the very front!!!!








Did you know there is a hidden Mickey made by the speakers?





We were going to ride the monorail back to the hotel after that, but it was stuck somewhere & wouldn't be running again for 30 minutes we were told-wonder if the Daisy's were on there?  So we walked back down Main Street & headed for the hotel to get some rest.  




We were tired & had another long day ahead of us tomorrow starting at 7am again.  

Next up-Soarin' from a different point of view & private sessions


----------



## Disneygrl36

SoonerGirl said:


> Great updates again!  I agree with you on DLs Toontown, it is so cute!
> 
> I'm sorry you missed out on the baked potato soup - it is soooooooo good, I'm getting hungry now just thinking about it!  Were you able to eat there later in the trip?



I was going back to add videos & pics so if that update seemed weird you might want to go back to it.
Sadly we did not get the potato soup this trip......  We changed our dining plans & also didn't do Steakhouse 55 either.  Oh well, more things to do next time.


----------



## Aburns8

As I Daisy, I apologize for breaking all of the rides


----------



## Oshawa

What a great trip report.  I am so looking forward to our first trip to Disneyland in August.   Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## kmab00

I loved Indy at DL and I loved the River Belle Terrace!  It's SO PRETTY inside!!!  I had Mickey Pancakes for breakfast!   So good!!  I'm pretty sure they tasted better because they were shaped like his face!  Hehe!

I also love Fantasmic and ToonTown and Space Mountain better at DL!!!  So neat! 

Great update!  Sorry y'all never got to see the fireworks from in front of the castle.  Like you said, that's for next time!


----------



## travelmel

> epcotisdabomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew......I get tired just reading your trippie.....no wonder we were exhausted at the end of our days!!! Great job on remembering and documenting what we did....you da best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneygrl36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww honey  to the trippie.  Glad you are enjoying it.  We did do alot in a day so no wonder we were tired!!!!!!!!  Thanks for patting my shoulder in the apartment & understanding my emotions.  You are the bestest husband ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


OK, OK that's it!  Now I'm crying. 

I was catching up and feeling all smoozy and misty at your visit to Walts house when the next thing I see is your SWEETEST DH giving  you the   and you lovin' him back. I just LOVE THAT! You guys rock.

If you ever go back to DL (or plan a trip to the PNW) I would love to meet you two. Sweetest EVER people.  

Ok... I'm going back to my regularly scheduled comments now.  *SNIFF*


----------



## travelmel

MickMan said:


> The CM told me that the pile of horse shoes was from the old Mule Pack Ride.
> They saved all of them and did not know what to do with them so they piled them up.
> 
> I thought they looked way cool also.



I had to go back and look for those but HEY! That's so cool! I have never visited the ranch area.  I love trivia!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi "Travelme!"  I saw this pic, and thought - What?  She was here and didn't tell me?  Then I saw it was a Summer pic!



 

 

That is TOO funny! I will have to tell you if we get down there again! My family will take your family out to dinner at Elmers or something!!!  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> We also know a guy who does the digital animation for Disney Channel, but he works in Burbank - he doesn't talk much about what he does, but he gets us some cool perks sometimes.


Drill him!   

LOL


----------



## travelmel

Ok... a few things (and I'm not even fully caught up!)

#1) I love your couple's pics!!!! So many cute ones!!! The Indiana Jones, the Doom buggies (Poor Dh had his eyes closed!), and the Reindeer Round up (SO CUTE! I love your cornball pose, it turned out great!) If I was rich I would so totally steal all of those pics off the net and put them in my photobucket account then print them off and make a faboulous collage for you guys!! But, I'm poor, DARN IT! Does the thought count???  

#2) Are you kidding about the Limo'd reinedeer??????? Is that true?????  I also love the bit about the original stagecoach parts. I feel like I remember those days but I get them confused with my memories form Knott's Berry Farm (if you had grown up in LA you would surely love it just as much... it had character oozing and dripping from its every pore back in the old days) 

#3) Aren't those pirate actors a hoot??!! I love them alot. I like them but I think the best part is their interaction with children who believe they are real. TOO MUCH FUN!!!!!! I love the idea of building little crazy kids who think there are real pirates !!! When I was a kid I fully believed that I was shrunken in the shrinking ride at Disneyland. 100% period. Believed. 

#4)The Monte Cristo - ALRIGHT THAT'S IT! I officially ACCEPT the Monte Cristo Challenge! I am going to prove the legend of not being able to eat the whole thing is UTTERLY FALSE! I will triumph or my name is not *TRAVEL*- (da da da ddaaa da da) :drumroll: *MEL!* ::symbol crash::






I get a little worked up sometimes...  

#4b) OMG that little hidden mickey was cute!   

#5) The Shower in Walt's Apt - a 4 headed shower was swanky back THEN? Hmm.. the height of luxury to me would be to have a four headed shower right now! But, it's only for the swank among us... and (see observation #1) I am not one of them.  

LOL

You are making this TR so much fun!  Thanks Melanie


----------



## Sarah84

Wonderfu updates, your photos are lovely esp the Its a small world ones, looks so pretty


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Melanie, Did you step on a Toonhole cover to see what happens?  (Over by the store.)  Did you step on the four plates next to the fountain?  And, did you see the "WD" within the mountains?  Did you catch what happens when the characters come out?  Toontown is so cute!  They do a great job at Christmas time!

Still enjoying your report.  I keep hearing about that potato soup!  Gosh, I can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## travelmel

#6) The Lilly Belle - Did they tell you that the carpet in the Lilly Belle was the oriignal carpet form Walt's apt?? That made me feel really neat. When we got to ride the Lilly Belle that was so cool to have our own little tour guide (my mini behind the scenes FREE tour!). Also, I noticed that in your pics there looked to be a CUT OUT version of the needlepoint that was in the Lilly Belle when we rode....they told us that Lilly did it herself .... maybe they took it out?





Just curious   

What a great experience, huh!!?? Did they make you guys wave at every guest you saw? I thought that was cute. I'm a big waver. ::

#7) The Xmas Parade - isn't that so Southern California to see people in shorts and a T-Shirt enjoying the Christmas parade? That was so confusing to me as a kid (I'm a native So Cal girl).. it was like we there was something wrong with us... no colored leaves for fall, no snow for winter.... we only knew how to do summer right.  We are a very seasonally challenged people. 

#7b) I was SO enjoying all of the little videos and when I got to the gingerbread man pic I tried clicking on it... HEY ... where's the vid???   

#8) Fantastmic! - I love your singing! I was totally rocking out and dancing (sitting down) during the show. My DD's were a little embarrassed... DARN TWEENS!!! *SIGH*  Do you remember the first itme you saw Fantasmic? I remember that even though DISNEY parades were our "hometown" parades (meaning we had the best) that seeing Fantasmic for the first time stunned even this callous (when you have the best the rest are... well.... lacking) teen. My jaw dropped at the end and I remember thinking... WOW....  Whoa.  Even for Disney, THAT was something. 

#9) Rides - I'm glad you got to ride the front of SM.. that is a scene on it's own! Except for the watery eyes (I got smart and started wearing sunglasses) it's a BLAST!

Pinochio- didn't you just love that ride? I think it's under appreciated a little bit. The scenery is so beautiful and scary, too. Love it. 

and #10) OMG I'm turning into SherryE with my long comments!!

 you SherryE!!!!


----------



## CangriChika

i swear i didn't ride the monorail, therefore if it broke, it wasn't THIS Daisy's fault...I cannot neither confirm nor deny the fact that anybody else affiliated with the Daisy group was on it!


----------



## SoonerGirl

travelmel said:


> #4)The Monte Cristo - ALRIGHT THAT'S IT! I officially ACCEPT the Monte Cristo Challenge! I am going to prove the legend of not being able to eat the whole thing is UTTERLY FALSE! I will triumph or my name is not *TRAVEL*- (da da da ddaaa da da :drumroll: *MEL!* ::symbol crash::



OK - If you can do that I will be TOTALLY impressed!  I could only manage 1 1/2 of the 4 pieces!


----------



## MickMan

It soooooooooooooo had to be a Daisy that broke the monorail.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Thanks for the tip! *Is that the same as ... SNA - Santa Ana John Wayne International Airport? I have been pricing flights and it seems to be cheaper to fly into SNA than LAX. I am also contemplating a roadtrip. The ABD price I was quoted did *NOT* include the flight. We drove many moons ago from Texas to Las Vegas, NV. We loved the drive and stopped off at the Grand Canyon. Now with the three kiddos, we may try it again. They travel *VERY* well in the car (nine driving trips to Orlando (WDW) in four years and three roadtrips to Massachusetts). I have planned out a "tentative" itinerary (TX - Albuquerque, NM - Grand Canyon, AZ - Las Vegas, NV - Los Angeles, CA - Anaheim, CA/DLR - San Diego, CA/Legoland & the Beach - NM - TX (Home) Okay after reading all that myself, we may fly!
> 
> Jennifer


 
Yes, it IS SNA!  I love a road trip, but I'm usually not driving - DH hates to drive. I wish we had taken our kids on a cross country trip driving so they could see and appreciate more - that being said - Road Trip with 3 kiddos?  J/K - actually sounds like a fun itinerary!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

travelmel said:


> I had to go back and look for those but HEY! That's so cool! I have never visited the ranch area.  I love trivia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is TOO funny! I will have to tell you if we get down there again! My family will take your family out to dinner at Elmers or something!!!
> 
> 
> Drill him!
> 
> LOL


 
It's a date! We ARE listed in a travel magazine as one of the top 10 best places in the West to visit - Apparently they haven't BEEN to DL! 


I don't think our Disney friend really has any secrets - just humble.  I know when it snows or there are balloons, etc. animated on the Disney Channel breaks, he is responsible.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Melanie!  I loved the update - thanks for sharing the Fantasmic video!  I haven't seen it at DL yet - perhaps because of the seating arrangements.

Where is the River Belle- I can't remember  It looks really good!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

I can't believe I have only just realised that your trip report was posted onto a new thread. I had been waiting patiently for notification of new posts on the original pre-trippie thread. In the end I gave up and went looking and wow - what can I say! What an unbelievably amazing experience. I have read the first three days and I am totally blown away! Thank you so much for sharing such a wonderful magical experience and some stunning photographs!
This sort of trip would be a dream come true for me!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aburns8 said:


> As I Daisy, I apologize for breaking all of the rides


It ok Andrea..........you didn't mean too.  It sure did make for a running funny joke. 



Oshawa said:


> What a great trip report.  I am so looking forward to our first trip to Disneyland in August.   Thank you so much for sharing.


 Osahwa!!!!!!!!  I am loving sharing this with everyone.



kmab00 said:


> I loved Indy at DL and I loved the River Belle Terrace!  It's SO PRETTY inside!!!  I had Mickey Pancakes for breakfast!   So good!!  I'm pretty sure they tasted better because they were shaped like his face!  Hehe!
> 
> I also love Fantasmic and ToonTown and Space Mountain better at DL!!!  So neat!
> 
> Great update!  Sorry y'all never got to see the fireworks from in front of the castle.  Like you said, that's for next time!


No, I have a list of things that I feel like we need to go back & do SOON!!!!  With the ABD trip & then Walk in Walt's footsteps tour, we felt like we really only had about a day & a half to explore on our own & it wasn't enough.  



travelmel said:


> OK, OK that's it!  Now I'm crying.
> 
> I was catching up and feeling all smoozy and misty at your visit to Walts house when the next thing I see is your SWEETEST DH giving  you the   and you lovin' him back. I just LOVE THAT! You guys rock.
> 
> If you ever go back to DL (or plan a trip to the PNW) I would love to meet you two. Sweetest EVER people.
> 
> Ok... I'm going back to my regularly scheduled comments now.  *SNIFF*


Awwwwww thanks Melissa.  DH doesn't post on the DIS often, but he is reading along on my trippie & I love that he decided to say hello.  If we get back out that way, I'll let you know.  We did meet one DISer besides the few that were on our tour & that was lots of fun.  That will be coming up later.



travelmel said:


> Ok... a few things (and I'm not even fully caught up!)
> 
> #1) I love your couple's pics!!!! So many cute ones!!! The Indiana Jones, the Doom buggies (Poor Dh had his eyes closed!), and the Reindeer Round up (SO CUTE! I love your cornball pose, it turned out great!) If I was rich I would so totally steal all of those pics off the net and put them in my photobucket account then print them off and make a faboulous collage for you guys!! But, I'm poor, DARN IT! Does the thought count???
> That is a lovely thought.  We don't usually do silly poses so I am not sure what came over us this trip.
> #2) Are you kidding about the Limo'd reinedeer??????? Is that true?????  I also love the bit about the original stagecoach parts. I feel like I remember those days but I get them confused with my memories form Knott's Berry Farm (if you had grown up in LA you would surely love it just as much... it had character oozing and dripping from its every pore back in the old days)
> The turkeys really are flown in first class & picked up in a limo.  It really is true.  We were just watching one of the Disney Treasures DVD's today about Disneyland secrets & saw the stagecoaches.  Really cool.
> #3) Aren't those pirate actors a hoot??!! I love them alot. I like them but I think the best part is their interaction with children who believe they are real. TOO MUCH FUN!!!!!! I love the idea of building little crazy kids who think there are real pirates !!! When I was a kid I fully believed that I was shrunken in the shrinking ride at Disneyland. 100% period. Believed.
> The pirates were great.  I wish I had gotten that one guys picture.  He was the BEST!!!
> #4)The Monte Cristo - ALRIGHT THAT'S IT! I officially ACCEPT the Monte Cristo Challenge! I am going to prove the legend of not being able to eat the whole thing is UTTERLY FALSE! I will triumph or my name is not *TRAVEL*- (da da da ddaaa da da) :drumroll: *MEL!*
> Good luck.  It's a very heavy sandwich....really good but heavy.
> 
> #5) The Shower in Walt's Apt - a 4 headed shower was swanky back THEN? Hmm.. the height of luxury to me would be to have a four headed shower right now! But, it's only for the swank among us... and (see observation #1) I am not one of them.
> LOL
> I know I would love to have that now too!!!!!!
> You are making this TR so much fun!  Thanks Melanie


Really glad you are enjoying the trippie Melissa.....I was having a hard time telling if you did or not. 



Sarah84 said:


> Wonderfu updates, your photos are lovely esp the Its a small world ones, looks so pretty


 Sarah.  Small World was gorgeous all done up for the holidays.



jacksparrowfan said:


> Melanie, Did you step on a Toonhole cover to see what happens?  (Over by the store.)  Did you step on the four plates next to the fountain?  And, did you see the "WD" within the mountains?  Did you catch what happens when the characters come out?  Toontown is so cute!  They do a great job at Christmas time!
> 
> Still enjoying your report.  I keep hearing about that potato soup!  Gosh, I can't wait to try it!!!


Hey Laura.  We did step on the fountain ones & hear the music playing.  Where is the WD I missed that?  I wanted to make it over to Toontown early one morning to see it open up but we just never did.  Yet another reason to go back!!!!!!!!!!  And I too must have some of that potato soup.



travelmel said:


> #6) The Lilly Belle - Did they tell you that the carpet in the Lilly Belle was the oriignal carpet form Walt's apt?? That made me feel really neat. When we got to ride the Lilly Belle that was so cool to have our own little tour guide (my mini behind the scenes FREE tour!). Also, I noticed that in your pics there looked to be a CUT OUT version of the needlepoint that was in the Lilly Belle when we rode....they told us that Lilly did it herself .... maybe they took it out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not tell us about the carpet but that's really cool.  Looking at my pictures that is a whole different thing in the screen than what was in there in the pic with your DD's.  How cool is that you got to see something Lillian made.
> What a great experience, huh!!?? Did they make you guys wave at every guest you saw? I thought that was cute. I'm a big waver. ::
> They didn't make us wave.  We were talking too much.
> #7) The Xmas Parade - isn't that so Southern California to see people in shorts and a T-Shirt enjoying the Christmas parade? That was so confusing to me as a kid (I'm a native So Cal girl).. it was like we there was something wrong with us... no colored leaves for fall, no snow for winter.... we only knew how to do summer right.  We are a very seasonally challenged people.
> We've seen that at Disney World too!!!!
> #7b) I was SO enjoying all of the little videos and when I got to the gingerbread man pic I tried clicking on it... HEY ... where's the vid???
> I think I might have video of the gingerbread men, I will go back & look & if I do I will add it just for you.
> #8) Fantastmic! - I love your singing! I was totally rocking out and dancing (sitting down) during the show. My DD's were a little embarrassed... DARN TWEENS!!! *SIGH*  Do you remember the first itme you saw Fantasmic? I remember that even though DISNEY parades were our "hometown" parades (meaning we had the best) that seeing Fantasmic for the first time stunned even this callous (when you have the best the rest are... well.... lacking) teen. My jaw dropped at the end and I remember thinking... WOW.. Whoa.  Even for Disney, THAT was something.
> I didn't even realize how much I was singing until I uploaded that video & watched it.   So embarrasing, but I love that princess part & wanted to include the video.  I saw Fantasmic first at WDW of course, but yes I remember being blown away that first time.  I love the Music!!!!
> #9) Rides - I'm glad you got to ride the front of SM.. that is a scene on it's own! Except for the watery eyes (I got smart and started wearing sunglasses) it's a BLAST!
> 
> Pinochio- didn't you just love that ride? I think it's under appreciated a little bit. The scenery is so beautiful and scary, too. Love it.
> I think Pinocchio is a little gem.
> and #10) OMG I'm turning into SherryE with my long comments!!
> 
> you SherryE!!!!





CangriChika said:


> i swear i didn't ride the monorail, therefore if it broke, it wasn't THIS Daisy's fault...I cannot neither confirm nor deny the fact that anybody else affiliated with the Daisy group was on it!


Glad to know it wasn't you breaking the monorail Sakina.  It could have been some of your other members though. 



MickMan said:


> It soooooooooooooo had to be a Daisy that broke the monorail.


I fully agree Mark!!!!!!!!!!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Melanie!  I loved the update - thanks for sharing the Fantasmic video!  I haven't seen it at DL yet - perhaps because of the seating arrangements.
> 
> Where is the River Belle- I can't remember  It looks really good!


Tammie, you must see Fantasmic!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The River Belle was after the Golden Horseshoe & before you get to New Orleans Square.  Beautiful place & the sammy's were yummy.



TotallyAngelic said:


> I can't believe I have only just realised that your trip report was posted onto a new thread. I had been waiting patiently for notification of new posts on the original pre-trippie thread. In the end I gave up and went looking and wow - what can I say! What an unbelievably amazing experience. I have read the first three days and I am totally blown away! Thank you so much for sharing such a wonderful magical experience and some stunning photographs!
> This sort of trip would be a dream come true for me!


Sarah   I was afraid I would loose people starting the new theread.  Glad you found me.  Let me know what you think when you get caught up.  It is a dream come true trip.

Also, I finally got my photopass info, but the CD is too expensive in my opinion for the amount of pictures I want, so I decided to make one of their photobooks.  Not sure how I can share those photos but when you only want about 30 of the ones they took, I just cannot justify paying for the whole CD.  The photobook feature is really cool & I have been having fun playing with it.  I will try to post about it when it comes.


----------



## Disneygrl36

We met again in the lobby at 7am for our early breakfast at Goofy's.  We had asked about being able to stay in our same room earlier on in the trip after Sunday & this morning asked Kristin about it again.  She said they had checked on it & the Grand was having trouble locating our DVC reservation. So Eric went back up to get our confirmations & we hung around while she went to talk to the hotel people.  The rest of the group went on over for breakfast.  We took this time, to take some pictures of the Grand.
The lobby in all it's magnificience









The cozy fireplace




The gorgeous doors




And the soaring Christmas tree




Details




DH enjoying relaxing for a minute..something we didn't do enough of....




Before too long Kristin was back & said apparently something was messed up with a bunch of DVC ressies, but for us not to worry.  We would be able to stay in our same room & it would get taken care of.  Now this is another reason to love ABD-they fooled with the mess so we didn't have too.  It was all worked out by the end of breakfast & all we had to do the next morning was sign a new reservation card & get new keys.  Yeah for Kristin 
She walked us over to breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen in the Disneyland hotel & we were starved.  
Here is the lovely Kristin with Chip




They have literally everything here-from traditional breakfast items, to peanut butter & jelly pizza to cupcakes for breakfast. 
Goofy's tree




My breakfast......I had a custom made omelette




Desserts we just had to try.........




Cute decor




Jasmine came by to visit & told me to pose just like her




Mulan was gorgeous.....hey wait that's my DH she's with.




The chef himself




Memorobilia wall at the Disneyland hotel




And Christmas decorations.




After a very yummy breakfast, we headed to the special entrance to California Adventure that is located in the Grand.  Zippy, skippy & we were in the park which was so quiet because no one was there.  We headed straight to Soarin'.  




They split us into groups again & the Minnie's got to ride the ride first.  Yippee we got to go before the Daisy's could break the ride.  
We rode in the front row & it was awesome as usual.  I just love smelling the pine forest & the orange groves & feeling like I have to lift my feet to keep them from getting wet.  Also since we were at Disneyland at Christmas it was cool to see that last scene of Disneyland & know that was how we were seeing it now.
After that we switched & the Daisy's rode while we got to go behind the scenes & watch them from underneath the screen.  Talk about cool.  It was neat to watch how the ride vehicle moves & people legs & feet go up & down as they watch the film.  AWESOME!!!!!!!!  After that we met back up & they told us abit about making the film.  They had to get special permission to shoot some of the scenes because they were in national park areas & in the bay they had wildlife so there are boats that you can see in the film when you watch it again out there to monitor & make sure none of the wildlife were harmed.  We got to see the pellets that generate the smells-there are actually 3 smells-sea, orange & pine.  They only have to replace the pellets about every 6 months & they are located above your head.  The cast members get immune to the smells & so they have a rotating schedule to let them know when it's time to change them.  They also showed us the size of the film used to do the movie which was about 3 times larger than regular movie film.  Did you know they have 2 theatres at Soarin'?  I didn't.  Cool stuff.

After our Soarin' time, we walked over to the Animation Building.  




It was great to be alone in the park & get pictures without mobs of people in them.










Up next.......private sessions.


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Disneygrl36 said:


> Hey Laura.  We did step on the fountain ones & hear the music playing.  Where is the WD I missed that?  I wanted to make it over to Toontown early one morning to see it open up but we just never did.  Yet another reason to go back!!!!!!!!!!  And I too must have some of that potato soup.




The "WD" is in the mountains behind Minnie's house.  I will email you a picture.


----------



## travelmel

Disneygrl36 said:


> We headed straight to Soarin'.



Ha ha! Very funny, Melanie... (you didn't know if I was liking it). I'm a tough one to read, eh??   

Ok, about Soarin.  I'm sure you have seen the Disney behind the scenes show on the Travel channel that shows the guy who invented Soarin'??? 

He went into his garage and got out his old Erector Set (we actually have a museum dedicated to the guy who invented the Erector Set in Salem, OR it's very interesting... but anyway.)  Ok, well he shows his miniature mock up and says that it is the one he built in his house and it looks EXACTLY like the way they built Soarin'.  I have always wondered, is the mock up they show NOT his erector set or did they actually build Soarin' to look EXACTLY like his Erector Set????????  If so that is too funny!


----------



## Disneygrl36

jacksparrowfan said:


> The "WD" is in the mountains behind Minnie's house.  I will email you a picture.


Thanks Laura that is really cool.  I did not see it, but now I have to go back & see if it shows up in any of my pics.



travelmel said:


> Ha ha! Very funny, Melanie... (you didn't know if I was liking it). I'm a tough one to read, eh??
> 
> Ok, about Soarin.  I'm sure you have seen the Disney behind the scenes show on the Travel channel that shows the guy who invented Soarin'???
> 
> He went into his garage and got out his old Erector Set (we actually have a museum dedicated to the guy who invented the Erector Set in Salem, OR it's very interesting... but anyway.)  Ok, well he shows his miniature mock up and says that it is the one he built in his house and it looks EXACTLY like the way they built Soarin'.  I have always wondered, is the mock up they show NOT his erector set or did they actually build Soarin' to look EXACTLY like his Erector Set????????  If so that is too funny!


I love that story about the Imagineer & his Erector Set.  How cool that he was able to work it all out just by playing with his old toys.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Once we got on through the very quiet backlot area, we were greeted by a welcome sight.




We went inside the Animation Building which has beautiful Disney art changing all the time on the screens.




We were going to get to have a private Turtle Talk with Crush.




Here's a little video of our time with Crush.... Sakina!!!!



After that we got to have a private drawing lesson in the Animation Academy.




Here are our Mickey's.




Next we went out to watch the really cool Toy Story zoetrope.




Here's what it does.........it is so neat.



Next, we were given 5 fastpasses to use for the day. We got our pin for the day which was Behind the Orange Grove.




They told us that meeting time was 5pm for our final dinner.  If we wanted to we could go to Tower of Terror & all ride together in a private elevator.  Those that didn't want to ride didn't have to, but I think we all headed over there.
Diana our guide was scared to ride but was talked into it when someone else that was scared said she would do it if Diana would.  So Diana gave the ABD paddle to someone & she sat next to me & held my hand.  Bless her heart she was shaking.  
What a fun ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




After our plunge, our morning was over with ABD so we were set free to do whatever we wanted.  We decided since we were in the area, we would go ride Monsters Inc.  This is a new one for us & was really cute!!!!!!!!!!




The queue line has some hilarious stuff.....anyone care for a nice crunchy bag of sugar, salt & flat with a drooler cooler?




I loved the effect of all the doors.  Really great animatronics too!!!!









After that we decided to pay a visit to our Muppet friends.
I loved the queue line with Beaker.




Inside was pretty cute too & we loved the movie as always.  I had a new respect for the characters after having been to Jim Henson's studios & finding out that each puppet is worth 20,000$.




And Miss Piggy as one of my favorite characters of all time.




Then we wandered back over to the Animation Building to play in the Sorcerer's Workshop.




I loved how each of these was themed to a different character.




Who's the fairest of them all?




Eric in the Beast's library finding out what Disney character he is most like.  




He must have pushed the girl button because he was the Wicked Queen.  I was Cinderella which was a first.  I usually end up being Dot.

About now we were getting hungry, so we decided to head to the Pacific Wharf cafe.  Eric had clam chowder in a bread bowl & I had the Shrimp Louie salad in the bread bowl & it was very tasty.  We had a gingerbread man too!!!
We gave lunch here 2 thumbs up.









At this point, all the running around had caught up to us.  We decided to head back to the room for a little rest.  We took a nap so we could spend the rest of the day refreshed & raring to go.

Up next.........Genie jokes & a bouncy parade


----------



## travelmel

Awwwwwww....was that your cute little southern accent?????  So cute!!!

Thanks for posting that Toy Story moving thing... I didn't have the patience to stand and wait for it to go 'round again after missing it once when I turned away briefly!  LOL

It's fun to see you guys enjoying stuff for the first time. I said in my TR that even though we only have two parks, we sure pack alotta punch in 'em!

Melissa

P.S. I haven't seen a cake lately. Maybe your class is over but you should still practice to keep your skills sharp (I'll PM you my home address)


----------



## Jennifer48

All caught up!

Is that you singing during the Fantasmic video?  

That zoetrope is awesome!  I've only seen paper ones before.  Too cool!


----------



## SoonerGirl

Great update, as usual!  Wasn't that Toy Story zoetrope too cool!  I had seen a clip of what it did before our trip, so I made the boys stand there and stare at until it spun.  They couldn't figure out why I wanted them to look at it for so long   They were pretty excited about it once it got going!

I don't blame you for taking a break and heading back for a nap - you guys have been going non-stop since you arrived!


----------



## lurkyloo

This trip report has EVERYTHING!   I love the video clips, the links to extra info, the meticulous documentation. And it's making me want to go be a tourist in my own town!

Another interesting thing about the Toy Story zoetrope that I just learned from DH - all the figures on it were created using one of those new-fangled 3-D printers! They just tell it what kind of object they want and it "prints" out in plastic. There's one in the new Smart House inside Disneyland's Innoventions, but whenever we go it's still cooking - I haven't seen any of the results yet!


----------



## MA pigletfan

sounds repetitive i know..BUT I LOVE THIS REPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DangerMouse

MA pigletfan said:


> sounds repetitive i know..BUT I LOVE THIS REPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me too! I am just green with envy since I know dh will never fork over the money for an ABD trip.   I'm loving taking this trip vicariously through you!  

Melanie, is that a Dream FP around your neck in the Muppet's 3-D photo? Is that what ABD gave you for fastpasses?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Hi Melanie.  I'm still in the midst of getting caught up, but I had to make some comments about your time at the Studios.  

First, I'm glad you found Gus-Gus and that the tip helped you.  Second, I believe the building you were unsure about is the Frank G. Wells Building(or at least it looks like it from your picture).  That's where the Archives are located and it's also where the Multiplane camera used to film Snow White was located.  

And to those who asked about Ward Kimball's extra finger on page 7, as Melanie noted, it was just Ward being funny, as he was wont to do.

Too bad you didn't get to spend as much time in the orirginal animation building as you would have liked.  Our time there didn't seem very rushed and we were even allowed to go see the underground tunnels connecting that building to Ink and Paint.  My guess is that's because our groups tour guide has a specific position at the Walt Disney Company that oversees a lot of things(which title or name I won't mention since my friend who arranged the whole thing asked me not to).  Our "tour guide" normally doesn't give tours, but he's a good friend of two of the people who made our visit happen.  When he saw me taking pics from Sleeping Beauty related stuff in the animation building, he told me that Disneyland had a few things going on for the 50th anniversary of the film, which they did.


----------



## Disneygrl36

travelmel said:


> Awwwwwww....was that your cute little southern accent?????  So cute!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting that Toy Story moving thing... I didn't have the patience to stand and wait for it to go 'round again after missing it once when I turned away briefly!  LOL
> 
> It's fun to see you guys enjoying stuff for the first time. I said in my TR that even though we only have two parks, we sure pack alotta punch in 'em!
> 
> Melissa
> 
> P.S. I haven't seen a cake lately. Maybe your class is over but you should still practice to keep your skills sharp (I'll PM you my home address)


Oh lord, first my singing & then my cornball accent.  I didn't realize how much I was torturing you guys so!!!!!!  It was fun seeing things we don't get to see at WDW & Disneyland the original has way more charm than the Magic Kingdom at WDW. I made a cake for Christmas but it wasn't anything special.   I need to check on Class 2 & I should make one for practice.  I'll see what I can do for you Melissa.



Jennifer48 said:


> All caught up!
> 
> Is that you singing during the Fantasmic video?
> 
> That zoetrope is awesome!  I've only seen paper ones before.  Too cool!


Oh Lord, yes that's me.  I swear when I started to video tape things on the camera I really wasn't thinking about it picking up that much of me.  



SoonerGirl said:


> Great update, as usual!  Wasn't that Toy Story zoetrope too cool!  I had seen a clip of what it did before our trip, so I made the boys stand there and stare at until it spun.  They couldn't figure out why I wanted them to look at it for so long   They were pretty excited about it once it got going!
> 
> I don't blame you for taking a break and heading back for a nap - you guys have been going non-stop since you arrived!


I know that zoetrope is worth waiting around to watch.  I loved the green army guys jumping off the top & the little aliens jumping into the black hole.  So neat!!!!
We literally crashed out for like 2 hrs & felt so much better after.  We needed that nap-even though I felt like a 2 yr old.



lurkyloo said:


> This trip report has EVERYTHING!   I love the video clips, the links to extra info, the meticulous documentation. And it's making me want to go be a tourist in my own town!
> 
> Another interesting thing about the Toy Story zoetrope that I just learned from DH - all the figures on it were created using one of those new-fangled 3-D printers! They just tell it what kind of object they want and it "prints" out in plastic. There's one in the new Smart House inside Disneyland's Innoventions, but whenever we go it's still cooking - I haven't seen any of the results yet!


Awwwwwwww Carrie.  I am glad that someone with your expertise likes my trippie.  I really have enjoyed writing it & then when I am finished I will print it out & there will be all my memories all together.
How cool about the zoetrope.........we never made it to Innoventions to the Smart House.  Another reason to go back.  I need a printer like that at home.  I bet we could make some awesome stuff.



MA pigletfan said:


> sounds repetitive i know..BUT I LOVE THIS REPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!  I  you guys!!!!!!!!!!!



DangerMouse said:


> Me too! I am just green with envy since I know dh will never fork over the money for an ABD trip.   I'm loving taking this trip vicariously through you!
> 
> Melanie, is that a Dream FP around your neck in the Muppet's 3-D photo? Is that what ABD gave you for fastpasses?


I still can't believe I talked DH into it either, but he saw how excited I was about it & he spoils me some.  
No, they gave us paper fast passes that said good on this day only.  We got dreamed walking out of Monsters Inc can you believe it & I didn't even remember to put it in the report.  We already had 5 fastpasses the guides had given us & then got the dream fast passes.  I have my dream fast pass for my scrapbook.  We just didn't need so many fast passes & we actually gave the ones the guides gave us away to a family that was sitting next to us at lunch.  I thought we should share some of our pixie dust.  Hope they were able to use them to have fun.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Sleepless Knight said:


> Hi Melanie.  I'm still in the midst of getting caught up, but I had to make some comments about your time at the Studios.
> 
> First, I'm glad you found Gus-Gus and that the tip helped you.  Second, I believe the building you were unsure about is the Frank G. Wells Building(or at least it looks like it from your picture).  That's where the Archives are located and it's also where the Multiplane camera used to film Snow White was located.
> 
> And to those who asked about Ward Kimball's extra finger on page 7, as Melanie noted, it was just Ward being funny, as he was wont to do.
> 
> Too bad you didn't get to spend as much time in the orirginal animation building as you would have liked.  Our time there didn't seem very rushed and we were even allowed to go see the underground tunnels connecting that building to Ink and Paint.  My guess is that's because our groups tour guide has a specific position at the Walt Disney Company that oversees a lot of things(which title or name I won't mention since my friend who arranged the whole thing asked me not to).  Our "tour guide" normally doesn't give tours, but he's a good friend of two of the people who made our visit happen.  When he saw me taking pics from Sleeping Beauty related stuff in the animation building, he told me that Disneyland had a few things going on for the 50th anniversary of the film, which they did.



I was so excited to find Gus!!!!!!  Thanks for telling me about him.

Thanks for the info on the building name. I didn't remember the guides telling us what it was.  I so wish we had gotten to see the camera & archives too, but I was happy to see the things we did.  

It did feel a bit rushed, but we had so much to pack in that morning that I can see why.  I would love to go back & be able to see the things we weren't able to see & have a tour more by someone that works there.  Diana did a great job, but I am sure someone that works there could give you tons of info.  The lady that toured us through the sound stages worked there & she was awesome.


----------



## jns

Finally caught up! 
what a great time you had

Hope you have a great New Year


----------



## Disneygrl36

jns said:


> Finally caught up!
> what a great time you had
> 
> Hope you have a great New Year



Glad to have you here Jackie.  We really did have a great time.  See why I was torn & decided on this trip instead of another cruise.  It was a hard decision because both are so great.

We had a nice quiet New Years.......hope you have a wonderful 2009.


----------



## Disneygrl36

After our refreshing nap, we headed out to California Adventure again.  On the way out, I stopped to take a picture of this window because I am always dreaming of a Disney vow renewal & this makes it even more appealing.




We stopped & rode Soarin' again with fast passes we had picked up on our way out of the park to take our nap. Next on the agenda & the reason we set an alarm clock before our nap, was to see the Aladdin show at the Hyperion show.  It was beautiful from start to finish-the costumes, the music, the elephant & camels, the amazing effects of Aladdin & Jasmine flying through the air on their magic carpet.  WOW.  The genie is hilarious telling jokes with references to contemporary things-like saying he needed an economic bail out & that Al Gore would be mad because they had so much smoke on stage.  Really a great show.
A big number........



Aladdin on his elephant







Jafar in all his wickedness




The finale




The curtain call




Really a great show!!!!!!!!!!!
After watching the show which is about 45 minutes long, we didn't have much time until dinner.  The Pixar Play Parade was going on so we watched a bit of it & found out what a bouncy & fun parade it was so I decided we needed to see it again when we weren't looking through people's heads.  We also popped in Off the Page for a browse around & I found this.




We went into the Animation Building to get a picture-we had asked a man earlier in the day to take the picture but duh he didn't get the words which was the point of the whole thing.  So I asked & a nice lady took it for us.




Dinner was at Stage 12 in the Backlot area.  I found out this used to be a food court type area but it is now used exclusively for private functions.




We had a real treat tonight.  Diana introduced Stacia Martin to us & said she was there to draw each one of our favorite Disney characters.  They told us to be thinking about who we wanted & they would call us up individually by table.  So we got our food & waited for our turn.
Dinner was a buffet & we could have wine with dinner as well.  The food was good, but not long after I got my plate it was my turn to go get my drawing.  So, by the time I got back to my food it was cold.  I probably could have gone & gotten hot food but I didn't want to waste what I had.
My dinner-which was a buffet.




It was my turn to meet Stacia.  Stacia is a Disney historian & artist.  She does various things for the company & has worked for Disney for over 30 years.  She writes books & travels representing the company.  She is on a DVD I just got called Disney Treasures Disneyland Secrets & Magic.  We were watching it on Sunday & I said "Hey there's Stacia we know her!".  She asked me who I wanted her to draw for me & I told her Mary Poppins.  She said Mary was the only human/non animated character she was allowed to do because Mary goes back & forth between the live & animated world so easily.  She was amazing to talk to as she drew.  We talked about Julie Andrews.  She had attended the Gift of Music concert that we had seen in Atlanta at the Hollywood Bowl.  So we spent quite a bit of time gushing over Julie & how she was able to sing for us that night & what that meant to us.  She said she felt she had met a kindred spirit in me.  It was awesome & she drew so quickly that I was in awe.
The finished product.




Eric's turn was next.  He had been wanting to see if she could do a caricature of Frank & Ollie-but she cannot because they are real people, so he settled on Jiminy Cricket.
Here is a video of her talking with us as she drew for Eric.  I did the same thing while she was drawing Mary for me, but you don't need to be subjected to my silliness again. It's a bit longer than the other videos about 3 minutes.  I asked her if it was ok to video while she was drawing & she said sure.



Here's Eric with his finished product.




She was an absolute delight to talk to & had so much knowledge!!!!  What a treat.
The guides had our tubes with our drawings we had done at the animation academy earlier in the day & they put Stacia's drawins in there so we could get them home easily.
Here they are at home.............




Yummy desserts




Next the guides made a toast to us & our time together.  Diana gave Kristin her "D" host pin & told us that this had been her first adventure.  What a surprise.




Then, they showed us a slide show that they had made with the pictures they had been taking all week.  It was very touching & funny all at the same time.  It made me happy & sad too because I knew this meant our adventure was almost over.  
Mickey & Minnie Mouse stopped by to say Goodbye to us which was great!!!!




It's rare to get a picture with both of the Big Cheese's.




With our wonderful guides who had made this trip extra magical.




We gave Diana & Kristin their cards with their tips & the Christmas ornaments I had made for them.  They really seemed to like that personal touch & we got big hugs from both of them.  I really wish I had gotten their email addresses so I could keep in touch with them.  
*****Did any of you guys that were on the trip get them???????? 
If so will you share them with me?*****

They gave us all our final pins for the trip which was kind of sad.  




They told us they would have special viewing for us for the fireworks in front of the Plaza Pavillion & to meet there around 9pm if we wanted to see the fireworks.
Then we went off to enjoy the rest of our evening. 
Leaving our special area.





Up next:  Bugs & more bugs, Pixar Crack & darn fireworks


----------



## DisGal520

Melanie -
as if the fabulous trip report wasn't enough to convince me, the video of Stacia sketching characters for you just totally won me over.  I am going to plot out a way to afford this trip next December.


----------



## SoonerGirl

DisGal520 said:


> Melanie -
> as if the fabulous trip report wasn't enough to convince me, the video of Stacia sketching characters for you just totally won me over.



Ditto!  WOW, what a special treat!  I bet she was absolutely facinating!

I don't know when/if I'll ever be able to take this trip, but you sure have made it more than tempting!  I'll have to find another Disney lover to go with me though, it would all be lost on DH and that would be a shame.


----------



## jessily

I just found your trip report and I'm loving it!  Thanks for sharing your stories with us


----------



## Sherry E

Just wanted to say I have been silently lurking and intending to subscribe to this thread for a while.  Only when Travelmel randomly mentioned me and my long answers a ways back did I decide it was time to finally jump aboard!!  If ever there was a trip report to really make people want to go to DLR - either folks who have never been there or people who are yearning to go back - this is IT!!!  This is one of the most comprehensive TR's I have seen, just chock full o' pictures of everything!  I love that!  You even got really bright, clear photos in the GCH - which is hard to do because it is such a dimly lit hotel and everyone's pictures tend to come out slightly dark!  Not yours!

I have been wondering this of some other people whose TR's I really enjoy lately - what kind of camera are you using to capture all these in-depth DLR shots?


----------



## Jennifer48

Disneygrl36 said:


>


 I  this!


Disneygrl36 said:


>


  These are wicked awesome!  

I think there will be a ABD Backstage Magic tour of all DISers who read your TR.  You should get some kind of commission!  I need to really set money away too, this is just too good NOT to go!  You're great Melanie! 

Maybe Lurkyloo can rent herself out as a personal tour guide before/after the ABD trip?!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

wow so cool, i would have had her draw me a donald duck
  

r u going to show a recap at the end of all the stuff you got including all the pins, i know you said you did somehting with all of them just reminidng you to show us.


----------



## Disneygrl36

DisGal520 said:


> Melanie -
> as if the fabulous trip report wasn't enough to convince me, the video of Stacia sketching characters for you just totally won me over.  I am going to plot out a way to afford this trip next December.


Yeah for you DisGal.  I am glad that you are going to go for it.  You won't be disappointed.  Stacia would totally sell me too!!!!!!!



SoonerGirl said:


> Ditto!  WOW, what a special treat!  I bet she was absolutely facinating!
> 
> I don't know when/if I'll ever be able to take this trip, but you sure have made it more than tempting!  I'll have to find another Disney lover to go with me though, it would all be lost on DH and that would be a shame.


I hope you can find someone to go with you.  It would be a shame to waste all the special goodies on someone that wouldn't appreciate it.  I bet you could find a friend on here to go. 



jessily said:


> I just found your trip report and I'm loving it!  Thanks for sharing your stories with us


 Jessily.  Glad you are enjoying.



Sherry E said:


> Just wanted to say I have been silently lurking and intending to subscribe to this thread for a while.  Only when Travelmel randomly mentioned me and my long answers a ways back did I decide it was time to finally jump aboard!!  If ever there was a trip report to really make people want to go to DLR - either folks who have never been there or people who are yearning to go back - this is IT!!!  This is one of the most comprehensive TR's I have seen, just chock full o' pictures of everything!  I love that!  You even got really bright, clear photos in the GCH - which is hard to do because it is such a dimly lit hotel and everyone's pictures tend to come out slightly dark!  Not yours!
> 
> I have been wondering this of some other people whose TR's I really enjoy lately - what kind of camera are you using to capture all these in-depth DLR shots?


 Sherry.  I am glad you came out of lurkdom to say hello.  I am sooo glad that people are enjoying my trippie so much.  I am a pretty detail oriented person so it's nice to know I am not boring you guys or giving you too much info.  
Funny thing about pictures.  I just used my old Kodak Easyshare.  I loved my old one so much that I bought a newer one with a better zoom etc.  I took it on a few trips & the pictures looked perfect on the view screen but when I uploaded them there were all these fuzzy pictures......so I am not happy with it.  So, when this trip came up, I decided to take the old reliable because I would have gotten really upset if I got home & my pictures were fuzzy.  I have also learned that alot of times things come out better without the flash.  Most of my GCH pictures were taken without the flash.  
Thanks for all the kind words



Jennifer48 said:


> I  this!
> These are wicked awesome!
> I know I love them.  I thought the simple black frame set them off the best.  I was going to get them matted too, but I think they look great just like that.
> I think there will be a ABD Backstage Magic tour of all DISers who read your TR.  You should get some kind of commission!  I need to really set money away too, this is just too good NOT to go!  You're great Melanie!
> 
> Maybe Lurkyloo can rent herself out as a personal tour guide before/after the ABD trip?!


That is so funny Jennifer!!!!!!!  I agree that if a bunch of you guys book because of my trippie then ABD should do something for me. Lurkyloo would make an excellent tour guide.  She's coming up a bit later on this trippie too so stay tuned.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> wow so cool, i would have had her draw me a donald duck
> 
> 
> r u going to show a recap at the end of all the stuff you got including all the pins, i know you said you did somehting with all of them just reminidng you to show us.


You would get Donald.......imagine that. 
Sure I will make sure to show you the projects I did with the pins.  
I am trying to choose/upload photos now to print out & get my photo album done & get started on my scrapbook.  It is so hard to pick 300 pictures out of 1498!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lurkyloo

Jennifer48 said:


> Maybe Lurkyloo can rent herself out as a personal tour guide before/after the ABD trip?!



Just let me know where and when!  



Disneygrl36 said:


> Lurkyloo would make an excellent tour guide.  She's coming up a bit later on this trippie too so stay tuned.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Strolling away from our wonderful farewell dinner we took in the sights of Hollywood Backlot all lit up for the evening.









We decided to go explore Bugs Land because I had seen some really cool pictures of Tower of Terror at night from there on the Disneyland picture of the day thread-shameless plug for one of my favorite threads on the DIS. 




Along the way we ran into some bugs.
One that scared me




One that made us laugh




And one that made Eric channel Walt Disney's eyebrow lifting 




We saw some huge Christmas decorations along with the T o T shot I wanted to get.




And alot of cute lights.




We knew we had to come back in the daylight to see this area more clearly.
Next we decided to head over to Paradise Pier.




We rode California Screamin' woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Then got in a relatively short line for Toy Story Mania-aka Pixar crack which is what one of our tour mates called it since it is addictive & so much fun.
Us in line-this queue had some great posters to look at.




WOW what a fun game.  I stink at Buzz, but I was ahead for about 1/2 this game until we got the ring toss.  I think I wound up with 69,000 & Eric got 93,000.  This is something I could do over & over, it is that much fun.
By then, we had done most everything we wanted to do for now at California Adventure, so we headed over to Disneyland so we could go watch the fireworks with our group.  What a primo spot they got us with nice benches to sit on & everything.  We enjoyed chatting about our day with the others, but alas the fireworks were cancelled.  BOO!!!!!  But the girls had a suprise for us.  Earlier in the week, a couple of people asked them if they could get us a candy cane from the confectionery on Main Street.  Apparently they are made just a couple of days during the holiday season & are a big deal.  They said they would try, but didn't think they would be able to.  Well, lo & behold they were able to get one per family & they gave them to us then, but then wound up taking them back for us to the hotel to give to us in the morning at breakfast so we could ride rides without them getting crushed.  I forgot to take a picture of it, but this candy cane was about 15 or 16 inches long & was huge.  Good job girls  We ate ours after we got home. 

So, since no fireworks were happening, we decided to go hit some rides.  We walked through the beautiful castle again headed for Fantasyland.




We were headed for a very Wild ride that we miss at WDW.




Mr Toad & Mr I'm Cold 




This is an example of why I like Disneylands queue lines better than WDW's.  Notice the frog lamp on the podium.  There are just little details everywhere.




So after our ride to nowhere in particular that landed us in someplace very warm & I mean literally warm  (we wouldn't have minded a longer visit since it was chilly), we decided to go get in line for Small World since we hadn't done this yet.  





Continued in next post.........


----------



## Disneygrl36

It is just so beautiful all lit up for Christmas & they do a little show on the facade that is really cool.



Then then clock chimes these little guys come out to entertain you.



Something was going on because we ended up waiting in line much longer than we thought we would be....I think it broke down.




But we finally got to ride & I just love the holiday overlay here & hearing the dolls sing Christmas carols too!!!!







Santa is watching.




My mermaid shot was blurry, but they were singing Jingle Shells which cracked me up.  This was just sooooo cute & a neat way to jazz up Small World & let you see it in a different & fun way!!!!











By the time we finished up our ride on the happiest cruise that ever sailed it was getting to be around 11:30 so we grabbed some hot cocoa to warm our cold bones & headed for home.  It had been a wonderful day & we couldn't believe that our Adventures by Disney was almost over.....we were really glad we got to stay after breakfast in the morning & then had another extra day to play.

Turndown service




Up next....bye ABD & Walkin' in Walt's footsteps


----------



## Sherry E

Disneygrl36 said:


> Sherry.  I am glad you came out of lurkdom to say hello.  I am sooo glad that people are enjoying my trippie so much.  I am a pretty detail oriented person so it's nice to know I am not boring you guys or giving you too much info.
> Funny thing about pictures.  I just used my old Kodak Easyshare.  I loved my old one so much that I bought a newer one with a better zoom etc.  I took it on a few trips & the pictures looked perfect on the view screen but when I uploaded them there were all these fuzzy pictures......so I am not happy with it.  So, when this trip came up, I decided to take the old reliable because I would have gotten really upset if I got home & my pictures were fuzzy.  I have also learned that alot of times things come out better without the flash.  Most of my GCH pictures were taken without the flash.
> Thanks for all the kind words



Oh I love lots of detail and descriptions (and besides, details are key for other folks who maybe have never been to DLR and want to really know what to expect!) and I love lots of pictures.  So it's never too much for me!  Aside from your TR being a great tool to help new DLR visitors plan their trips, it is also helpful for those of us seasoned DLR visitors to see certain little details we may have missed for whatever reason.  I always find that no matter how many times any of us have been to DLR, there are always little hidden things that we miss because of time limitations or heavy crowds or just not paying attention.  So we can always find those little details in other people's pictures that we didn't see when we were there, and we know to catch them on the NEXT trip!!! 

Really?  You got better pictures in the GCH without using a flash?  That seems like it would be impossible because of the low light in there.  Then again, I got better pictures in the GCH lobby on this past trip (just about 2 weeks ago) than I did in December 2007, and I am not sure why unless they changed their lighting a bit??  I did use a flash though.  I was jumping around with all kinds of cameras, but nothing 'professional,' just to see what would come out best.  I used an old, decrepit 35 mm (which ended up dying at DLR in the rain), a digital disposable, a cell phone camera, a black and white camera, a disposable digital video - I was all over the place, experimenting to see what worked.  I have always felt that you can get really great pictures with almost any kind of camera and you don't have to have a really high-end professional camera (though we all want them ).  It is really the photographer's eye and the subject and composition that make the photo, and that can be good on any camera.  

Well, it's funny that your original Easy Share ended up being better for you than the newer model (I guess that falls under the 'if it ain't broke...' category!), but it seems to have really worked for you based on these photos!    Which model of Easy Share was the original one and which was the bad one?  I want to know in case I ever get and Easy Share so I can avoid the bad one!!!


----------



## Aburns8

Hey Melanie,

I didn't get the guide's e-mail addresses, I wished I would.  Brian and I are getting our drawings framed right now!


----------



## kmab00

So sad this report is almost over!  You did such a great job...your trip sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

>



Those are fantastic! What a talented woman! Wow! So awesome!

I always wondered what was in that dang empty building in DCA, now I know!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Sherry E said:


> Oh I love lots of detail and descriptions (and besides, details are key for other folks who maybe have never been to DLR and want to really know what to expect!) and I love lots of pictures.  So it's never too much for me!  Aside from your TR being a great tool to help new DLR visitors plan their trips, it is also helpful for those of us seasoned DLR visitors to see certain little details we may have missed for whatever reason.  I always find that no matter how many times any of us have been to DLR, there are always little hidden things that we miss because of time limitations or heavy crowds or just not paying attention.  So we can always find those little details in other people's pictures that we didn't see when we were there, and we know to catch them on the NEXT trip!!!
> 
> Really?  You got better pictures in the GCH without using a flash?  That seems like it would be impossible because of the low light in there.  Then again, I got better pictures in the GCH lobby on this past trip (just about 2 weeks ago) than I did in December 2007, and I am not sure why unless they changed their lighting a bit??  I did use a flash though.  I was jumping around with all kinds of cameras, but nothing 'professional,' just to see what would come out best.  I used an old, decrepit 35 mm (which ended up dying at DLR in the rain), a digital disposable, a cell phone camera, a black and white camera, a disposable digital video - I was all over the place, experimenting to see what worked.  I have always felt that you can get really great pictures with almost any kind of camera and you don't have to have a really high-end professional camera (though we all want them ).  It is really the photographer's eye and the subject and composition that make the photo, and that can be good on any camera.
> 
> Well, it's funny that your original Easy Share ended up being better for you than the newer model (I guess that falls under the 'if it ain't broke...' category!), but it seems to have really worked for you based on these photos!    Which model of Easy Share was the original one and which was the bad one?  I want to know in case I ever get and Easy Share so I can avoid the bad one!!!


Thanks again for the kind words & I know what you mean as when I read people's WDW reports (since I have been there tons of times) I am always finding new things to look for.
My old camera is a Kodak Easyshare CX7530.  The newer one is a Kodak Easyshare Z712IS.  I hate not using the bigger, newer one, but really the older one is "Old Reliable".



Aburns8 said:


> Hey Melanie,
> 
> I didn't get the guide's e-mail addresses, I wished I would.  Brian and I are getting our drawings framed right now!


Hey Andrea!!!!  Why didn't any of us think to ask for their email?  When you get your drawings back send me or post a picture.



kmab00 said:


> So sad this report is almost over!  You did such a great job...your trip sounds amazing!!!!


We still have Sunday & Monday to go!!!!  Thanks it was amazing.



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Those are fantastic! What a talented woman! Wow! So awesome!
> 
> I always wondered what was in that dang empty building in DCA, now I know!!


She is sooooo talented.  I wish I could draw like that.  Glad I could answer a question you had always been wondering.

Pictures uploading for the next installment now.


----------



## Jennifer48

lurkyloo said:


> Just let me know where and when!


  *mental note*  Oh and Carrie, I went to the book store last night and there were NO Destination Weddings magazines! I was so upset.  I'll have to try another one soon!

Mel, I wish the IASM at WDW was that beautifully lit up at night!  I'm so glad you have 2 more days to write.  I don't want this report to end!


----------



## Sherry E

Disneygrl36 said:


> Thanks again for the kind words & I know what you mean as when I read people's WDW reports (since I have been there tons of times) I am always finding new things to look for.
> My old camera is a Kodak Easyshare CX7530.  The newer one is a Kodak Easyshare Z712IS.  I hate not using the bigger, newer one, but really the older one is "Old Reliable".



Thanks for the info!   I have been looking at so many pictures on DISboards and jotting down the model numbers and brands of cameras used when I can get the info because it was time for me to replace the 35 mm camera I had.  I actually like using 35mm cameras for a few reasons, but I want to get a good, reliable, fairly inexpensive point and shoot digital camera just to play with and practice on and get used to so I can get back in the swing of taking pictures, and then eventually upgrade to one of the Nikon DSLR models.  So I made the notation of which Easyshare you used and whcih one to avoid!!

Thanks for taking the time to upload all of your pictures and labor over this TR for us.  I think we all know what a painstaking, lengthy process it can be to upload a lot of pictures (especially on a slow computer) and post them, one by one!  I think we all really appreciate the great results of your time spent!  I just ordered my second Photopass CD (which has 300 pictures on it) and the PP CD I got in October (with only 112 pictures on it) took SOOOOOOO long to load to Photobucket.  I thought it would never end.  So I know that this new CD I am expecting will probably be an all-day uploading event, but I want to add the pictures to my existing Trip Report or else I won't feel complete!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Breakfast this morning was at your leisure in Storyteller's Cafe.  We didn't have to be at Disneyland by 9:15 for the tour, so we slept in a bit before heading down.  We stopped by the desk on the way to sign our new registration card & to get our new keys.




Breakfast was good here & it was nice to be able to say our final goodbyes to all of our new friends & our guides.





After our breakfast, we headed over to Disneyland.  We picked up our tickets for the tour at Guest Services & then went inside.  We checked in at the tour desk & then had a few minutes to just hang out & wait.




These 2 were hilarious & I spent several minutes just watching them.  




They had a whole group of 20 somethings just hanging out around them & they even followed them when they left to go to another location.  Which made me wonder-did they know them or were they stalking Alice & the Mad Hatter?

So when it was time for the tour, we were given head sets to wear so we could hear the guide.  Our guide was named Robert & he was really great.  There was only one other couple on the tour-so maybe Sunday mornings is a good time to take this tour.
First stop was the dedication plaque.  Robert had us close our eyes & imagine we were at Disneyland on opening day.  He played Walt's dedication speech for us-he had all kinds of stuff that he could play for us as we were walking around.   It was pretty cool.  We talked about forced perspective & how the castle looks very far away when looking at it from the train station-like a destination that really pulls you along.  But if you are at the castle & hub & look back you see that the train station looks closer so at the end of your day it seems you don't have as far to walk.  He also told us about storybook reality which was a term I hadn't heard before-meaning that the way we see things at Disneyland are the way reality should be.  He discussed Walt's apartment over the firestation & how Walt loved to get the fire truck out & drive it around early in the mornings.

Next we walked to the Partners statue.  Robert told us that the sculptor intended Walt's outstretched arm & hand to mean "Mickey, look what we've built."  Really cool.  




Then we went to Adventureland & met our skipper for the Jungle Cruise.  He had just gotten engaged & was all excited telling Robert about it.  We had a very punny cruise around the jungle & it was fun as always.





We stopped in Frontierland to see a window for Fess Parker.  I am not sure if this is unique to Disneyland but I don't remember seeing windows in other places besides Main Street at WDW.   It seems fitting to put his here.




He also talked about Walt & Lillian's anniversary party at the Golden Horseshoe.  Can you believe comedian Wally Boag did over 50,000 shows there.  It is listed in the Guiness Book of World Records as the longest running stage show ever.

We then headed to New Orleans Square.  




We talked about the fact that Pirates was the last attraction that Walt actually saw being worked on & that the Haunted Mansion was the first attraction opened after Walt died. 




We found the door to Club 33 here.  




So Robert left us there & kept talking to us via headset.  He told us that even a special knock could not get you in Club 33 but that we could try it.  So Eric tried knocking.....nothing.  I tried to do the Mickey Mouse club march as a knock & he was cracking up saying "Who is doing Jingle Bells?"  Anyway, after all that silliness he finally opened the door & let us into the lobby.




It is very dark & richly done with a "lift" that Walt found in a hotel in France that he tried to buy but they wouldn't sell it to him.  So instead he sent Imagineers over to sketch & copy it so he could use it at Club 33.  




This Club was intended to be a place Walt could entertain people, but sadly he never got to use it.  It is members only but if you know someone that knows someone they can get you a reservation.  The list to become a member is currently closed-I found this out by asking the lady that came down during our tour that works at the podium.




She said that once you get on the list it takes about 10 years then to get a place.  
Beautiful details in here.




This bust was used in the filming of Mary Poppins & there is also a table upstairs used in that film as well as a phone booth from the Happiest Millionaire.  Robert says no one has been able to find the bust in the movie, but that is the story that is told.




Proof that we were actually there.




There was great artwork on the walls-one of the Mark Twain & one of the Royal Street Bachelors group that Walt hired himself in New Orleans.  There is one original member still with the group named Ernie.  Coincidentally, when we came out of Club 33 they were playing there in the square.  Robert said Ernie was the gentleman playing the guitar.




We then talked just a bit about the now Dream Suite that was supposed to be Walt & Roy's apartment to entertain people.  Of course, when Walt died the project was put on hold.  Years later it was made into the Disney Gallery & then the Dream Suite.  

We then rode the train to Toontown.  




Did you know that the train station across the tracks in New Orleans Square was actually the old Frontierland train station?




It is based on a set built for the movie So Dear to my Heart.  The actual set was given to Ward Kimball to use for his backyard train & then when Walt decided to build Disneyland, he wanted to use the same thing, but couldn't really ask for it back from Ward since it was installed in his yard, so they recreated it.  

Once in Fantasyland, we discussed Small World being built for the World's Fair & how those projects were so great for Disneyland because it allowed the Imagineers to experiment & find new technologies while having other companies pay for it.  Then, after the fair, the projects made their way back to Disneyland!!!!  We also found out that Disneyland has the largest Navy fleet of submarines in the world!!!!  Fantasyland was Walt's favorite land because it was filled with imagination.  Here we discussed how the front of the castle was actually supposed to be the back & how Herb Ryman turned it around on the model.  Walt liked it better that way so it stayed that way. 





Then, we headed back to Adventureland where we visited the Tiki Room which was supposed to be a restaurant in the original concept.  The more they thought about this they were afraid that the show would distract people & they would stay too long so it became just a show.  



We stayed put after the show & Robert brought out an original flower animatronic for us to see up close.




It is very delicate & has to be handled with care hence the gloves.  All the birds & flowers are individually done & unique. The birds have a mechanism that even puffs out their chests to make it appear they are breathing.  For the time, this was a major accomplishment & the Tiki room still holds a lot of charm.  

We headed back down Main Street as our tour was coming to an end.  We stopped at this special window-which is the only one on Main Street here that references Walt.  It was done for Disneyland's 50th as a tribute to all the cast members & to the man that started it all.




We went into the 50th Anniversary exhibit & talked about a few of the things on display there & then back out to Town Square.  
We paused & Robert talked about Walt's vision & purpose for the park & left us with the thought that Walt really did for us was to make a place where we could all escape from the realities of everyday life.  It is a real gift.  He then played Walt's favorite song "Feed the Birds" from Mary Poppins as we walked to lunch.  A very touching way to end the tour.




We had picked out our lunch when we checked in.  I had a tuna sandwich with fruit & we had 2 yummy chocolate chip cookies.  Robert sat with us & chatted some more as we ate.  We talked about upcoming projects & he told us to check out the Blue Sky gallery at California Adventure.  He also brought out the old 1963 National Geographic magazine that had a whole section about Walt in it & showed us pictures of the apartment.  I had to bite my tongue not to say, we were just in there a few days ago.  I have since found this magazine on ebay & bought it so we would have that.  It was part of DH's Christmas present that went with what I did with his lamp pin.

I was really glad we did this tour even though I knew alot of the information presented.  It was nice to really walk in Walt's footsteps & the audio clips that Robert added to his presentation really were a great way to make you feel immersed in Walt's World.  
This is the special pin we go for taking the tour.





Up next.........Playing on the Pier & meeting a Dis friend


----------



## Disneygrl36

Jennifer48 said:


> *mental note*  Oh and Carrie, I went to the book store last night and there were NO Destination Weddings magazines! I was so upset.  I'll have to try another one soon!
> 
> Mel, I wish the IASM at WDW was that beautifully lit up at night!  I'm so glad you have 2 more days to write.  I don't want this report to end!


Me too!!!!!! WDW lacks the charm & beauty in Fantasyland that Disneyland has.  I don't want it to end either just like I didn't want the trip to end.



Sherry E said:


> Thanks for the info!   I have been looking at so many pictures on DISboards and jotting down the model numbers and brands of cameras used when I can get the info because it was time for me to replace the 35 mm camera I had.  I actually like using 35mm cameras for a few reasons, but I want to get a good, reliable, fairly inexpensive point and shoot digital camera just to play with and practice on and get used to so I can get back in the swing of taking pictures, and then eventually upgrade to one of the Nikon DSLR models.  So I made the notation of which Easyshare you used and whcih one to avoid!!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to upload all of your pictures and labor over this TR for us.  I think we all know what a painstaking, lengthy process it can be to upload a lot of pictures (especially on a slow computer) and post them, one by one!  I think we all really appreciate the great results of your time spent!  I just ordered my second Photopass CD (which has 300 pictures on it) and the PP CD I got in October (with only 112 pictures on it) took SOOOOOOO long to load to Photobucket.  I thought it would never end.  So I know that this new CD I am expecting will probably be an all-day uploading event, but I want to add the pictures to my existing Trip Report or else I won't feel complete!!!


It does take a long time to do, but it's worth it to me.  It helps me relive the trip & like I said before then I can print it out & read it whenever I am feeling lonely for Disneyland.  Thanks for all the nice words.  I have really enjoyed doing this.  I will have to check out your trippie!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

so is that club 33 now a referal by members only club?  i wonder how else you can get in there


----------



## Sherry E

Disneygrl36 said:


> It does take a long time to do, but it's worth it to me.  It helps me relive the trip & like I said before then I can print it out & read it whenever I am feeling lonely for Disneyland.  Thanks for all the nice words.  I have really enjoyed doing this.  I will have to check out your trippie!




Printing out the TR's is a good idea.  Eventually all the TR's will disappear into the ether on DISboards so a hard copy is good to have!  I may not only print out mine, but I may print out some of  the other DIS'ers' TR's as well!!

My TR is not even close to being the comprehensive epic masterpiece that yours is in any way, shape or form (and not even close to Mariezp's great TR extravaganza, which is a fantastic TR too!), but yes, do check it out when you can!  Mine is just an okay TR, but I did put some older DLR pictures (1990's and before) in there from past DLR trips , and I plan to continue to do that, which is fun for me.  I find that I love reading people's TR's, super-short or super-long, pictures or no pictures.  But I love looking at all photos, professional quality or total amateur level, even if we ALL take pictures of the many of the same things over and over!  I don't know if you feel the same way, but for some reason it never gets old to me being able to look at everyone's different versions of the ginormous Main Street Christmas tree or the Partners statue or any other common photo spot in DLR!  I also like looking at who the people are who have gone on the trip to DLR because I like to see who really looks like they are having a blast and who looks like they want to go home!!  I like looking at the posed shots and also just random crowd shots.  I love it all!  And it does help to relive my own trips to DLR in my mind when I read other TR's, as well as helps to plan for my own future trips by learning from other people's experiences!!


----------



## lurkyloo

One itsy bitsy correction to your tour guide's story - Disneyland was said by Walt to have the *eighth* largest submarine fleet in the world, not the largest.  

And while I'm being a snob....



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> so is that club 33 now a referal by members only club?  i wonder how else you can get in there



I put my name on the waiting list for Club 33 about 7 years ago and was told the wait was 10 years. Well, about 3 weeks ago, my name came up and I was invited to join! Unfortunately, there is no way right now that we can afford the $14,000 you need for the initiation fee and your first year's dues.  It made me so sad to have to turn down the invite.

Membership doesn't require referral by a member, and that wouldn't get you in any faster. They go by the waiting list. Everyone keeps saying it is closed right now, but I would bet that with the downturn in the economy, more spots start opening up soon.


----------



## jenny105

I just found this thread and read your whole TR up to this point.  I would love to do this ABD tour one day!  I've never been to DL, which would be a treat itself, but to get to see everything behind the scenes....wow!  And my DBF would absolutely LOVE getting a tour of the Disney & Jim Henson Studios.  He's a real movie buff and wants to be a director so this would be sort of like a dream come true for him.  I hope one day I get to do this!


----------



## SoonerGirl

Disneygrl36 said:


> I can print it out & read it whenever I am feeling lonely for Disneyland.



Printing out your report is a wonderful idea, years later you won't remember all the little details, but you'll have them right there at your fingertips in your report!  I printed mine out and I've already gone back and read it!   Just make sure you have PLENTY of paper and printer ink on hand when you get started - I think I used an entire ream of paper, and your report is longer than mine!  I didn't print mine using the "printable" version available because that makes all the smilies just words and it took away some from the report I thought.  I did shut off the signatures though while I printed it, that saved some space and ink!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Melanie!  I'm finally all caught up again.  You have done an awesome job of sharing DL and your adventure with all of us!  

I loved your final dinner - so cool to have the private drawings, and I can tell you became quite attached to your guides.

IASW was broke, huh?  Those darn Daisies were probably there!   Your trip was so magical - I can't wait to read more of your own adventures!


----------



## travelmel

lurkyloo said:


> One itsy bitsy correction to your tour guide's story - Disneyland was said by Walt to have the *eighth* largest submarine fleet in the world, not the largest.
> 
> And while I'm being a snob....
> 
> 
> 
> I put my name on the waiting list for Club 33 about 7 years ago and was told the wait was 10 years. Well, about 3 weeks ago, my name came up and I was invited to join! Unfortunately, there is no way right now that we can afford the $14,000 you need for the initiation fee and your first year's dues.  It made me so sad to have to turn down the invite.
> 
> Membership doesn't require referral by a member, and that wouldn't get you in any faster. They go by the waiting list. Everyone keeps saying it is closed right now, but I would bet that with the downturn in the economy, more spots start opening up soon.



WOW... I'll have you know this is the closest I have ever been to anybody who had anything to do with Club 33.


----------



## hack2112

So, I'm going to pop in for a sec and explain the Studio 12 story.

So originally you were going to have the farewell dinner at the Vineyard, but they had accidentally booked the room we were going to be in that night, so instead, they decided on opening up Studio 12 to us for the night.

Once we got there, we all stated how we felt it was the perfect end to the trip, because you really felt backstage, so we requested that Studio 12 should be made the permanent end dinner location, and as you can see, they obliged.

Also, Stacia is amazing.  She did Figment for me, and she even knew how to do Sam the Eagle for Quinn.  She is also a treasure trove of information, and her only rule is that you be there to talk to her when she draws your character.

Also, Max Ackerman Technique.  Just saying...


----------



## CangriChika

I'm officially jealous about you going on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour && going into club 33... i wish I had known about that, i totally would have stayed an extra day or two to take some tours and see some last sights  

and how exactly can you PM on this?
because I wanted to message you something but I don't know how to on here...
(pardon the n00b haha)


----------



## MA pigletfan

Melanie..i am so sad  your report is winding down ( and shame on me for having mine on hold for over a month..whoops!!!)..anyway i have the same picture of those bridal gowns at the GCH!!! i would walk by them and sigh every day..i still need to buy my gown for my October wedding, so who knows???!!! 
What an amazing tour you had..I can't even handle all the stuff you got to do and see!


----------



## SoonerGirl

CangriChika said:


> and how exactly can you PM on this?
> because I wanted to message you something but I don't know how to on here...
> (pardon the n00b haha)



Just click on her user name right above the avatar on one of her posts, sending the user a PM is one of the options.


----------



## CangriChika

thanks! 
i've just been schooled! 
   

i cant send a message unless i have 10 posts


----------



## merrrydeath

1. I have been lurking ever since your pre-trip report, but either I haven't had anything to say that hasn't already been said(love all your pictures and details) or I couldn't seem to get over my jealousy enough to post 

2. However, I was watching my new copy of the 40th anniversary edition of Mary Poppins and couldn't resist posting after I was done. If you don't already own this edition, then you should get it right away. On the Bonus Features disc there is a 50 min. behind-the-scenes making of Mary Poppins. It is full of cute details about the actors, the sets, the music, and so many great stories about Walt Disney's influence in the movie. I think you'd love it if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## Disneygrl36

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> so is that club 33 now a referal by members only club?  i wonder how else you can get in there


I don't think you can just casually walk in like you did at the luau Dan. 
They have to let you in.



Sherry E said:


> Printing out the TR's is a good idea.  Eventually all the TR's will disappear into the ether on DISboards so a hard copy is good to have!  I may not only print out mine, but I may print out some of  the other DIS'ers' TR's as well!!
> 
> My TR is not even close to being the comprehensive epic masterpiece that yours is in any way, shape or form (and not even close to Mariezp's great TR extravaganza, which is a fantastic TR too!), but yes, do check it out when you can!  Mine is just an okay TR, but I did put some older DLR pictures (1990's and before) in there from past DLR trips , and I plan to continue to do that, which is fun for me.  I find that I love reading people's TR's, super-short or super-long, pictures or no pictures.  But I love looking at all photos, professional quality or total amateur level, even if we ALL take pictures of the many of the same things over and over!  I don't know if you feel the same way, but for some reason it never gets old to me being able to look at everyone's different versions of the ginormous Main Street Christmas tree or the Partners statue or any other common photo spot in DLR!  I also like looking at who the people are who have gone on the trip to DLR because I like to see who really looks like they are having a blast and who looks like they want to go home!!  I like looking at the posed shots and also just random crowd shots.  I love it all!  And it does help to relive my own trips to DLR in my mind when I read other TR's, as well as helps to plan for my own future trips by learning from other people's experiences!!


I agree if it's Disney I enjoy looking at it & reading about it.



lurkyloo said:


> One itsy bitsy correction to your tour guide's story - Disneyland was said by Walt to have the *eighth* largest submarine fleet in the world, not the largest.
> 
> And while I'm being a snob....
> 
> 
> 
> I put my name on the waiting list for Club 33 about 7 years ago and was told the wait was 10 years. Well, about 3 weeks ago, my name came up and I was invited to join! Unfortunately, there is no way right now that we can afford the $14,000 you need for the initiation fee and your first year's dues.  It made me so sad to have to turn down the invite.
> 
> Membership doesn't require referral by a member, and that wouldn't get you in any faster. They go by the waiting list. Everyone keeps saying it is closed right now, but I would bet that with the downturn in the economy, more spots start opening up soon.


Thanks for correcting the info.  I think you would make a great tour guide at Disneyland.  I told Eric the other day that if we move to Orlando maybe I could be a plaid instead of being a nurse.  I would love to give tours & tell people all the useless Disney stuff that floats around in my head.
Oh darn Carrie.  We are friends now & you could have hooked me up with a ressie.    Oh well $14,000 is a chunk of change.  What do they do if you say no, do you still get to stay on the list?



jenny105 said:


> I just found this thread and read your whole TR up to this point.  I would love to do this ABD tour one day!  I've never been to DL, which would be a treat itself, but to get to see everything behind the scenes....wow!  And my DBF would absolutely LOVE getting a tour of the Disney & Jim Henson Studios.  He's a real movie buff and wants to be a director so this would be sort of like a dream come true for him.  I hope one day I get to do this!


 Jenny.  If he's a movie/Disney buff this is the tour for you guys.  



SoonerGirl said:


> Printing out your report is a wonderful idea, years later you won't remember all the little details, but you'll have them right there at your fingertips in your report!  I printed mine out and I've already gone back and read it!   Just make sure you have PLENTY of paper and printer ink on hand when you get started - I think I used an entire ream of paper, and your report is longer than mine!  I didn't print mine using the "printable" version available because that makes all the smilies just words and it took away some from the report I thought.  I did shut off the signatures though while I printed it, that saved some space and ink!


I have printed out my other 2 trippies & put them in the back of my scrapbook.  It's great to have them for the memories.  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Melanie!  I'm finally all caught up again.  You have done an awesome job of sharing DL and your adventure with all of us!
> 
> I loved your final dinner - so cool to have the private drawings, and I can tell you became quite attached to your guides.
> 
> IASW was broke, huh?  Those darn Daisies were probably there!   Your trip was so magical - I can't wait to read more of your own adventures!


Yeah, I know I bet it was those darn Daisies.  It was worth the wait though.



travelmel said:


> WOW... I'll have you know this is the closest I have ever been to anybody who had anything to do with Club 33.


Me too Melissa. 



hack2112 said:


> So, I'm going to pop in for a sec and explain the Studio 12 story.
> 
> So originally you were going to have the farewell dinner at the Vineyard, but they had accidentally booked the room we were going to be in that night, so instead, they decided on opening up Studio 12 to us for the night.
> 
> Once we got there, we all stated how we felt it was the perfect end to the trip, because you really felt backstage, so we requested that Studio 12 should be made the permanent end dinner location, and as you can see, they obliged.
> 
> Also, Stacia is amazing.  She did Figment for me, and she even knew how to do Sam the Eagle for Quinn.  She is also a treasure trove of information, and her only rule is that you be there to talk to her when she draws your character.
> 
> Also, Max Ackerman Technique.  Just saying...


Really cool info on dinner Max.  Glad you guys were able to have input into that.  It was a great location.  They took my fastpass everytime.  Darn I guess I didn't know how to work it like you.  Sakina got Figment I think.  Stacia was like the cherry on the top of our perfect ending sundae.



CangriChika said:


> I'm officially jealous about you going on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour && going into club 33... i wish I had known about that, i totally would have stayed an extra day or two to take some tours and see some last sights
> 
> and how exactly can you PM on this?
> because I wanted to message you something but I don't know how to on here...
> (pardon the n00b haha)


I wish you could have stayed too Sakina.  PM me quick.  Post something silly on here & then you can send me a message.  How bout I send you one with my email address.



MA pigletfan said:


> Melanie..i am so sad  your report is winding down ( and shame on me for having mine on hold for over a month..whoops!!!)..anyway i have the same picture of those bridal gowns at the GCH!!! i would walk by them and sigh every day..i still need to buy my gown for my October wedding, so who knows???!!!
> What an amazing tour you had..I can't even handle all the stuff you got to do and see!


Ohhhhhhhhh I forgot you have a wedding to plan.  Good luck.  That window made me drool.  I really do want to do a vow renewal at 10 years-just 5 more years to wait.  Maybe we could do one at 7 years what do you guys think?  My sister in law informed me that 5 years was too soon when I talked about doing on this past year. 



CangriChika said:


> thanks!
> i've just been schooled!
> 
> 
> i cant send a message unless i have 10 posts


See above........



merrrydeath said:


> 1. I have been lurking ever since your pre-trip report, but either I haven't had anything to say that hasn't already been said(love all your pictures and details) or I couldn't seem to get over my jealousy enough to post
> 
> 2. However, I was watching my new copy of the 40th anniversary edition of Mary Poppins and couldn't resist posting after I was done. If you don't already own this edition, then you should get it right away. On the Bonus Features disc there is a 50 min. behind-the-scenes making of Mary Poppins. It is full of cute details about the actors, the sets, the music, and so many great stories about Walt Disney's influence in the movie. I think you'd love it if you haven't already seen it.


Glad you came out of lurkdom & 
I have the MP 40th DVD & it is awesome.  I haven't watched the special features in a while.  I might just do that now that you have reminded me how great they are.  Thanks.


----------



## BriarRosie

Aburns8 said:


> As I Daisy, I apologize for breaking all of the rides



Hey now, we Daisies didn't break all the rides!  We just have gotten a bad reputation. 



MickMan said:


> It soooooooooooooo had to be a Daisy that broke the monorail.



Sure, add salt to the wound.     I think we had an adventure of trying to get to the Fantasmic seating area while in the midst of the sea of humanity traveling in one-way directions.  I tell you if I hadn't found you guys, I probably would never have found the rest of the group.

And I can't believe Melanie forgot to mention getting Dream Fastpasses from the exit of Monsters Inc!   I rode it with Melanie and Eric, and I had to point out the sushi menu in the queue and my favorite item in the vending machine: Sugar, Salt and Fat.  

I think we had some amazing things to see, but if we had been able to see Club 33 and/or the Dream Suite, that would have been icing on the cake of a wonderful tour.


----------



## CangriChika

she did mention the dreams fastpass...

darn things stopped being handed out as soon as we got on the ride, and it was RIGHT after you guys....

All that was left was confetti on the floor  MERR...


----------



## Disneygrl36

BriarRosie said:


> Hey now, we Daisies didn't break all the rides!  We just have gotten a bad reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, add salt to the wound.     I think we had an adventure of trying to get to the Fantasmic seating area while in the midst of the sea of humanity traveling in one-way directions.  I tell you if I hadn't found you guys, I probably would never have found the rest of the group.
> 
> And I can't believe Melanie forgot to mention getting Dream Fastpasses from the exit of Monsters Inc!   I rode it with Melanie and Eric, and I had to point out the sushi menu in the queue and my favorite item in the vending machine: Sugar, Salt and Fat.
> 
> I think we had some amazing things to see, but if we had been able to see Club 33 and/or the Dream Suite, that would have been icing on the cake of a wonderful tour.


Well, if you guys would have broken only one ride............. but some of you broke others!!!! 
I can't believe I forgot to mention it either until someone asked me about it from a picture.
I agree Lori..........they should add in lunch at Club 33 & a tour of the Dream Suite.  I wonder if things will change over time.  If they do, I might have to take the tour again.  Shhhhhhhhhhh don't tell Eric I said that.



CangriChika said:


> she did mention the dreams fastpass...
> 
> darn things stopped being handed out as soon as we got on the ride, and it was RIGHT after you guys....
> 
> All that was left was confetti on the floor  MERR...


Sorry we took all the fastpasses Sakina!!!!
I think what Lori meant is I forgot to mention it until somebody asked me about it.  D'oh.
I just noticed your ticker............have you been on a disney cruise before?????  I  DCL.  Which one are you going on?


----------



## Disneygrl36

So we left Disneyland & walked over to California Adventure.  We wanted to finish up there today since we still had a park hopper & tomorrow we were just buying a one day non-hopper ticket since our ABD pass would be all used up.




We got a fast pass to ride Soarin & some hot chocolate because it was getting chillier by the minute.  I don't know what I was thinking with my clothing choice for the day, but the hot pink sweater & the jacket looked horrible together---but I was cold so who cares right? 
We went to Bugs Land again because I had to get a few pictures there & one of them had to be of Dot.  




See back when I went to Disneyland with my family in 2001 every time I did the what character are you I was DOT--good grief.  Then the first time Eric & I went to WDW & I did it there I was DOT.  So it's been a running joke between us that I am Dot the optimistic little bug.  This time I was Cinderella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
We rode Heimlich's chew chew train just because it was so darn cute.




I love how everything has been chomped on by Heimlich.




Then went to see It's Tough to Be a Bug because we just love this movie so much. 




Do you smell that?




My favorite part is the bugs exiting the theatre.




We went by the Blue Sky Cellar to see what kind of plans they have for the remake of California Adventure-some really cool stuff is coming.




I had to take a photo of this memo because it references Joe Cocker the audio-animatronic we saw at Imagineering.  Really cool.




Pinot noir is my favorite wine so I thought this was a funny play on that.




Loved this model.........still hate the ferris wheel because it scares the heck out of me with those moving cars. But it looks really cute with Mickey in the middle.





Next we headed to Paradise Pier to ride some rides, especially since some of these are going away or being reimagined.
We rode the Orange Stinger




The Maliboomer........which I totally love.  You can see for miles up there.




California Screamin' & this time we were in the front row!!!!!!  Oh Yeah!!!!!




Then we rode on King Tritons carousel because the animals are just so darn cute.  DH isn't bad either. 




Soooooooo lurkyloo aka Carrie had emailed us while we were in Hollywood & asked if we would still be around on Sunday & we had agreed to meet around 3ish at the Tiki Room.  I realized we were still going to be in California Adventure at that time, so I called her.  She said they had to check in for the night at the Grand anyways, so they would come over & meet us.  We were in line for Soarin' so she said call her when we got off.  Which we did & then we waited for them outside Soarin'.  It wasn't long before I saw she & Patrick walking along towards us.  It was like meeting up with long lost friends.  I know I hugged her & then I wondered does she think I am crazy for doing that.  She & Patrick are just like they seem from her trippies & their photos.  Patrick went to get them a hot cocoa & we found a table so we could sit & chat.
It was great talking with them & finding out about what they do.  They really wanted to hear about our experiences with ABD & we were excited to tell them all about it.  Patrick especially wanted to hear about Jim Henson Studios-since he does work with them.  Which by the way, Patrick has the coolest job ever being a puppeteer!!!!!!!!!!!  We chatted for a long time & it was really great to meet them & for it not to be in the least bit awkward.  It really was like meeting old friends.  They had a dinner reservation to get ready for & we wanted to watch the parade...so we went & found a photopass photog to take our picture & then went our seperate ways.  




Looking at this picture makes me feel really short--happy but short.
We really enjoyed our time with them & I would love to get back out to Hollywood area some time & spend some more time together. 
Continued in next post........


----------



## Disneygrl36

Then we went & found a spot for the Pixar Play parade.  This is a really cute parade with lots of bouncy acrobatic elements.  The music was infectious.  I enjoyed seeing all my favorite characters.




Jack Jack's head on fire!!!!!!




Mice bouncing on spaghetti




Crush dude......




I loved this puffer fish.........he would shrink down to normal & then open the umbrella up & pouff up.




Toy Story float......those acrobats were amazing!!!!



And silly old Heimlich




A little bit of video of the bugs



This parade had a lot of movement & different things that we hadn't seen before so it was fun for us.

We had a couple of things we wanted to do one more time before we left.  I wanted to ride Monsters Inc again since they don't have it at WDW.  We also went back to the Animation Academy & drew Goofy this time.

After that, we went back to the room so we could get gloves & a hat for Eric because it was COLD.  We were supposed to have dinner at Steakhouse 55 but we had been eating so much food that we decided to forgo this & just have something from White Water Snacks in the Grand instead.  So I had a chicken sandwich.  I think Eric had a steak sandwich. 





I left my camera in the room when we went back.  We went into the Magic Kingdom to basically just walk around & soak up the atmosphere.  We did ride Pooh & got a snack from Pooh's corner to eat.  I got my Tigger Tail-yummo & Eric had a smore.  Alas no photos.  My feet were killing me this night.  I think it had all just caught up to me & the Walk in Walt's footsteps was about 3 hours of basically uninterrupted walking or standing.  So we called it an early night, just enjoying walking around the Magic Kingdom.  We walked over to Tomorrowland & took the monorail back to the Grand.  
We went to the Hearthstone Lounge to have a glass of wine to relax before bed.  We were all cuddled up on one of the sofas when a man came in with his 2 little girls who were bouncing all over the place & plopping around on the sofa across from us.  The Dad came over & said "Sorry, if we just ruined your romantic evening.  But hey this is some of the best birth control you could ever get."     
So we finished up that glass of wine & got another to go for in the room.  We ate a snack & drank our wine while chatting about our trip!!  Not long after we were dead to the world & for the first time this trip, we did not set the alarm clock to get up the next morning.

Up next............Rainy Day fun


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

mmmm wine, and that chicken sandwich looks really good


----------



## CangriChika

Disneygrl36 said:


> I just noticed your ticker............have you been on a disney cruise before?????  I  DCL.  Which one are you going on?



I've NEVER been on a disney cruise  
surprising huh?

I'm going to Bahamas && Castaway Cay, its the 3 night one I think. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Aburns8

> I'm going to Bahamas && Castaway Cay, its the 3 night one I think. I'm so excited!!!



Sakina, Brian and I want to go!  Could you imagine all of the trouble we would get into!


----------



## CangriChika

Aburns8 said:


> Sakina, Brian and I want to go!  Could you imagine all of the trouble we would get into!



you should definatly go!
that would be exciting, they'd end up kicking us of the boat  
 we leave feb. 26 fyi  
there should be time to still book it hehe


----------



## jns

just loving your TR 

Thanks again for sharing 

When's the next holiday pre trip report comimg out ?


----------



## lurkyloo

Hooray! Now I know what you guys did before and after we met you. I liked my hug  ...

Also, I think your red and pink looked great together - but then, if you look at our pic together, you may notice that I'm wearing a red scarf and pink gloves!


----------



## jenny105

CangriChika said:


> I've NEVER been on a disney cruise
> surprising huh?
> 
> I'm going to Bahamas && Castaway Cay, its the 3 night one I think. I'm so excited!!!



I've never been on one either and I'm sooooo excited too!    Yours is a lot closer than mine though!


----------



## CangriChika

jenny105 said:


> I've never been on one either and I'm sooooo excited too!    Yours is a lot closer than mine though!



ohh! where you going and when??


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

CangriChika said:


> I've NEVER been on a disney cruise
> surprising huh?
> 
> I'm going to Bahamas && Castaway Cay, its the 3 night one I think. I'm so excited!!!



 *You're going to love your cruise!*  DH surprised me in 2006 for our Tenth Anniversary with the Land/Sea Package.   DS3 was still so little.  So, he wanted to include the kids in our "second" honeymoon.  We have been on one *every year *since.  Needless to say ...  *We're hooked!*  We just went on our third this past September.  I want to live on Castaway Cay.  Serenity Bay is soooooooooo peaceful.   I was surprised how quiet it is down there.  The family beach was loud and chaotic.  Once you board the tram ... you are on your way to pure paradise.   On our first and second cruise, we did the couples-cabana massage on CC.   I *HIGHLY* recommend this.  Also, we have done dinner and brunch at Palo.  Brunch was amazing.  We met up with other DISers onboard and booked Palo's private room for the brunch (It helped that one of our DISFriends was in a Suite  ).  The 3-night cruise doesn't have the Palo brunch, but dinner is "a must".  The lobster ravioli is now my favorite.  Yum! Yum!  We have to wait until November for our next DCL cruise.   It seems sooooooo far away.  We are taking my Mom, nephew and our three kiddos.    My Mom lost her husband this past Spring.  They were suppose to go on a cruise the month after he passed.  Of course she canceled it.  So, DH and I wanted to treat her with the cruise as a sort of pick-me up.  We are bringing my nephew along as a High School Graduation present.  It will be a "mini-Grand Gathering".  We need one more person (8 minimum) to be considered a Grand Gathering at WDW.  

*Have a "Wonder"ful cruise.*  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Melanie,*

Your trip report lit a fire under my butt to make a decision about DH's birthday trip this June.  After pricing everything and taking into consideration our children, I decided to wait until DS3 is older to do an ABD.  With that said (written) ... *I booked us at the Disneyland Hotel!!!!!!  * *I can't wait! * This will be DH's first trip to Disneyland.  What better way to spend his 40th Birthday?  We *WILL* be there on his actual birthday.   I got the park-hopper tickets with our package.  So, we will probably use the celebration FastPass option for his birthday present from Disney.  

*Look out Mickey ... Here we come!* 

 Jennifer


----------



## CangriChika

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *You're going to love your cruise!*  DH surprised me in 2006 for our Tenth Anniversary with the Land/Sea Package.   DS3 was still so little.  So, he wanted to include the kids in our "second" honeymoon.  We have been on one *every year *since.  Needless to say ...  *We're hooked!*  We just went on our third this past September.  I want to live on Castaway Cay.  Serenity Bay is soooooooooo peaceful.   I was surprised how quiet it is down there.  The family beach was loud and chaotic.  Once you board the tram ... you are on your way to pure paradise.   On our first and second cruise, we did the couples-cabana massage on CC.   I *HIGHLY* recommend this.  Also, we have done dinner and brunch at Palo.  Brunch was amazing.  We met up with other DISers onboard and booked Palo's private room for the brunch (It helped that one of our DISFriends was in a Suite  ).  The 3-night cruise doesn't have the Palo brunch, but dinner is "a must".  The lobster ravioli is now my favorite.  Yum! Yum!  We have to wait until November for our next DCL cruise.   It seems sooooooo far away.  We are taking my Mom, nephew and our three kiddos.    My Mom lost her husband this past Spring.  They were suppose to go on a cruise the month after he passed.  Of course she canceled it.  So, DH and I wanted to treat her with the cruise as a sort of pick-me up.  We are bringing my nephew along as a High School Graduation present.  It will be a "mini-Grand Gathering".  We need one more person (8 minimum) to be considered a Grand Gathering at WDW.
> 
> *Have a "Wonder"ful cruise.*
> 
> Jennifer



OHH!! your making the anticipation worse!! 
thanks for the advice, i cant wait to go and relax && stuff my face  
we have more then 10 people going with us...
impending mess! oh jeez!


----------



## travelmel

Disneygrl36 said:


> Looking at this picture makes me feel really short--happy but short.
> We really enjoyed our time with them & I would love to get back out to Hollywood area some time & spend some more time together.
> Continued in next post........



So actually, you were closer to somebody who was on the waiting list for club 33. I am one step behind as I have only TEXT reference to her.


----------



## Disneygrl36

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> mmmm wine, and that chicken sandwich looks really good


The sanwich was good & you can never go wrong with wine.  I did think it was cute how they turned the wine barrels into things appropriate to imagineering since that venue used to be all about how the Robert Mondavi company made wine.



CangriChika said:


> I've NEVER been on a disney cruise
> surprising huh?
> 
> I'm going to Bahamas && Castaway Cay, its the 3 night one I think. I'm so excited!!!


You are going to have a blast Sakina.  Is it you & your Mom again?  Maybe someone better call & warn the entertainment staff that they have two live wires coming so they can get some rest before you guys go.  



Aburns8 said:


> Sakina, Brian and I want to go!  Could you imagine all of the trouble we would get into!


Now add in you two too & watch out!!!!!!!!
Hey I have an idea for the reunion tour.........land & sea baby!!!!!!!!!!!



jns said:


> just loving your TR
> 
> Thanks again for sharing
> 
> When's the next holiday pre trip report comimg out ?


Aww thanks Jackie.  Well our next trip in May is a week beach with a short stay at the Boardwalk of just 2 nights & we will go into EPCOT one day.  Not much to report on but I might do a mini trippie.



lurkyloo said:


> Hooray! Now I know what you guys did before and after we met you. I liked my hug  ...
> 
> Also, I think your red and pink looked great together - but then, if you look at our pic together, you may notice that I'm wearing a red scarf and pink gloves!


That is hilarious.  I didn't even notice in the pictures that you had a pink/red thing going on too!!!!  I am sooooo glad we got to meet that day.  



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Melanie,*
> 
> Your trip report lit a fire under my butt to make a decision about DH's birthday trip this June.  After pricing everything and taking into consideration our children, I decided to wait until DS3 is older to do an ABD.  With that said (written) ... *I booked us at the Disneyland Hotel!!!!!!  * *I can't wait! * This will be DH's first trip to Disneyland.  What better way to spend his 40th Birthday?  We *WILL* be there on his actual birthday.   I got the park-hopper tickets with our package.  So, we will probably use the celebration FastPass option for his birthday present from Disney.
> 
> *Look out Mickey ... Here we come!*
> 
> Jennifer


Yeah  you are going to Disneyland.  I would love to go back & stay at the Disneyland Hotel.  Good for you & that will be a great place for a 40th bday.  I spent my 40th on a Disney Cruise-which I think you enjoy too! 
I would definetly wait on ABD until your 3yo gets older-too much walking standing & not enough rest time.


----------



## Disneygrl36

travelmel said:


> So actually, you were closer to somebody who was on the waiting list for club 33. I am one step behind as I have only TEXT reference to her.



Oh yeah I was.......... but at the time I had not idea about the Club 33 invite.  We never got around to that when we were talking 90 miles an hour.


----------



## tinkermell

Wow! I finally caught up on your whole report. 

It was wonderful and really well written. I cried when you wrote about Walt's apartment.  So touching.  

There is so much more I could comment on, but it would take toooooooo long.  

I just wanted you to know, that I really enjoyed it.  

Thankyou!


----------



## jenny105

CangriChika said:


> ohh! where you going and when??




I booked the land and sea package.
9/20-9/24 I will be staying at POR
9/24-9/27 3 nights on the Wonder!  I can't wait to see Castaway Cay  

I think I'm also going to stay at WDW for a couple of nights after the cruise.  I work in a TA and we can sometimes get complimentary 2 day hoppers so all I'd have to worry about is the hotel!


----------



## Disneygrl36

We slept in this morning & didn't get in any hurry for the first time this trip.  We had a quick breakfast in the room as we looked out the window realizing it was raining cats & dogs.  We looked at each other like what do we do now?  Well, of course, we put on ponchos & off we went since it was our last day at Disneyland.




We started off with a slow stroll down Main Street as I really wanted to look at some of the windows & details.
Roger Broggie who helped Walt build his Carolwood Pacific Railroad




Marc Davis.......animator & Imagineer extrodinarie




Emile Kurie.....set designer & interior designer of Walt's apt




At one of the side streets we found the Hotel Marceline-a nod to Walt's favorite place to grow up.




And a dentist's office & we could hear drilling etc.  Too funny!!!!




Bill Justice-who drew my Snow White picture all those years ago.




Rain is kind of nice for being all alone on Main Street.




Master artists every one




We then visited Snow White's Grotto which I have to say is a gorgeous area.




Make a wish & hear a song.....





We went over to Fantasyland as we wanted to do the attractions there that we had missed-Alice, Storybook land, tea cups & Casey Jr but alot of them were down I guess because of the rain? So we never did get to do them-darn it.  Reason number I don't know what to go back to Disneyland.
There was no line to do the Sleeping Beauty castle walk through & this was something I really wanted to see so that's what we did instead.
Really cool effects & I just loved winding my way down into the castle depths.  I am really glad they decided to reimagine this attraction & bring it back.








































We went into a really cute shop that had an Alice in Wonderland theme.




We played with some hats.








And got to see the Cheshire Cat appear in the mirror




Empty tea cups





Up next.........do we finally ride something or are we going to just walk around all day?


----------



## Disneygrl36

tinkermell said:


> Wow! I finally caught up on your whole report.
> 
> It was wonderful and really well written. I cried when you wrote about Walt's apartment.  So touching.
> 
> There is so much more I could comment on, but it would take toooooooo long.
> 
> I just wanted you to know, that I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Thankyou!


Thanks so much tinkermell.  It really makes me feel good to know that people are actually enjoying this trip report. It seems that I did an ok job describing Walt's apartment to you guys as alot of you are having the same reaction hearing about it that I did living it.



jenny105 said:


> I booked the land and sea package.
> 9/20-9/24 I will be staying at POR
> 9/24-9/27 3 nights on the Wonder!  I can't wait to see Castaway Cay
> 
> I think I'm also going to stay at WDW for a couple of nights after the cruise.  I work in a TA and we can sometimes get complimentary 2 day hoppers so all I'd have to worry about is the hotel!


You will have sooo much fun Jenny.  I always wondered if TA's got perks & now I know.  I should have been a TA instead of a nurse.


----------



## jenny105

Disneygrl36 said:


> You will have sooo much fun Jenny.  I always wondered if TA's got perks & now I know.  I should have been a TA instead of a nurse.



The perks are nice!  I hope I can get the tickets.  What they do is review your productivity in selling Disney when they make their decision.  But I just sold two packages in the last 2 days, not to mention the land/sea package for myself, so I should be in the clear right?  

We need nurses!  You help save lives...I just send them on vacation.  

I love the picture of your hubby with the princess ears on   And I love all of the Sleeping Beauty pictures.  That's my favorite princess movie.


----------



## lurkyloo

travelmel said:


> So actually, you were closer to somebody who was on the waiting list for club 33. I am one step behind as I have only TEXT reference to her.



 




Disneygrl36 said:


> We slept in this morning & didn't get in any hurry for the first time this trip.  We had a quick breakfast in the room as we looked out the window realizing it was raining cats & dogs.



I thought I'd upload a pic of the view from our room at the Grand that morning to illustrate this section of your report....


----------



## CangriChika

oh man that kinda sucks that it rained on the last day!! 
ohh well reason *number 56* to go back to disneyland!!!  

was the park really like a ghost town when it rained??
man, i wish it was like that over here!! everyone is starting to take my ideas to go to the park when it rains!  



> Originally Posted by *jenny105*
> I booked the land and sea package.
> 9/20-9/24 I will be staying at POR
> 9/24-9/27 3 nights on the Wonder! I can't wait to see Castaway Cay
> 
> I think I'm also going to stay at WDW for a couple of nights after the cruise. I work in a TA and we can sometimes get complimentary 2 day hoppers so all I'd have to worry about is the hotel!



ohh have you ever been to POR?? I never stayed there but rather err borrowed the pool... its really really nice! The decor and everything is so pretty! your gonna love it!!


----------



## jenny105

CangriChika said:


> ohh have you ever been to POR?? I never stayed there but rather err borrowed the pool... its really really nice! The decor and everything is so pretty! your gonna love it!!



Nope, I've never been so that's going to be a new experience as well.  I haven't stayed in any of the mods, only Pop Century.  When I went to DTD last year, I took the water taxi over to POR to check it out.  It's gorgeous!!  And so big!


----------



## SoonerGirl

I know I've said this before, but, another great update!

I didn't even think to walk through the castle when we were there!   Another thing to add to my list of reasons to go back (as if any of us actually NEED a reason  )


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I'm loving your TR !! 8 Days? Thats amazing ! 

I looove the Sleeping Beauty walkthrough, wasn't it fantastic? How awesome that you got to be around the park and have it relatively empty because of the rain. That is the upside of bad weather


----------



## Disneygrl36

jenny105 said:


> The perks are nice!  I hope I can get the tickets.  What they do is review your productivity in selling Disney when they make their decision.  But I just sold two packages in the last 2 days, not to mention the land/sea package for myself, so I should be in the clear right?
> 
> We need nurses!  You help save lives...I just send them on vacation.
> 
> I love the picture of your hubby with the princess ears on   And I love all of the Sleeping Beauty pictures.  That's my favorite princess movie.


I think you should be set.  
Yes he is comfortable in his masculinity so he didn't mind wearing the princess hat.  That Sleeping Beauty walk through was amazing.



lurkyloo said:


> I thought I'd upload a pic of the view from our room at the Grand that morning to illustrate this section of your report....


That is just how I remember it......it was pouring rain.  At least it slowed down & it stopped pretty early on & it did keep the crowds away.  



CangriChika said:


> oh man that kinda sucks that it rained on the last day!!
> ohh well reason *number 56* to go back to disneyland!!!
> 
> was the park really like a ghost town when it rained??
> man, i wish it was like that over here!! everyone is starting to take my ideas to go to the park when it rains! :headache


Yes it was not crowded at all Sakina!!!!!!!  It was nice, but some things weren't working that I wanted to ride....oh well like we've said just another reason to go back.



jenny105 said:


> Nope, I've never been so that's going to be a new experience as well.  I haven't stayed in any of the mods, only Pop Century.  When I went to DTD last year, I took the water taxi over to POR to check it out.  It's gorgeous!!  And so big!


Oh Jenny, if you are at POR make sure to see if Bob Jackson is playing in the River Roost while you are there.  He is this great piano player guy that does fun sing alongs.  He's awesome. 



SoonerGirl said:


> I know I've said this before, but, another great update!
> 
> I didn't even think to walk through the castle when we were there!   Another thing to add to my list of reasons to go back (as if any of us actually NEED a reason  )


The castle walk through has only been open about a month....so you didn't miss it, it wasn't open yet.  But, still a reason to go back.



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I'm loving your TR !! 8 Days? Thats amazing !
> 
> I looove the Sleeping Beauty walkthrough, wasn't it fantastic? How awesome that you got to be around the park and have it relatively empty because of the rain. That is the upside of bad weather


Thanks Jasmine.  I was really surprised how the rain kept people away!!!!!!  I love Disneyland.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

jenny105 said:


> Nope, I've never been so that's going to be a new experience as well.  I haven't stayed in any of the mods, only Pop Century.  When I went to DTD last year, I took the water taxi over to POR to check it out.  It's gorgeous!!  And so big!



We stayed at POR this past November/December.  It was our first stay at POR.  We truly enjoyed this resort.  We stayed in the Alligator Bayou section.  I had read numerous complaints on the lay-out of the resort (too big).  Being a family of five, we couldn't stay at French Quarter.  That was actually a blessing in disguise.  The paths were nicely shaded and we enjoyed the little walk to the main area and pool.  However, it did always freak me out that a 'gator was going to come jumping out of the water and attack us.  It is VERY well themed.   We ate at the food court (Riverside Mill) a few times.  The chocolate cake was yummy!  The muffaletta was NOT worth the $$$$$.  One night we ordered a whole pizza from the food court.  That was probably the most economical meal of the trip.  We put the left overs in our in-room fridge.  We ate dinner at Boatwright's one evening.  We had a nice table near the fireplace.  However, we were *very* underwhelmed with the food there.  DH had the pork chops (dry) and I had the fried chicken and waffles (dry meat, greasy exterior and I gave the waffles to the kids.  They didn't like them either.  Too done.).  Theme to our meal, everything was overcooked.   I've read hit or miss reviews on this restaurant.  I guess we caught them on an off-night.   We didn't use the pool right near our building.  I did use the laundry facility though.   I know, doing laundry on vacation blasphemy!  With a DS3 who has a hard time making ice cream into his mouth and not his shirts, I have to stain-treat most of his shirts.  _Tip:  The dryers with a light on *DON'T* need money to work.  A fellow resort guest was nice enough to tell me that when in the laundry room and it worked! _ We did walk to the main pool on 'Ol Man Island.  It was nice and there is a walk-up bar.  The kids loved going down the slide over and over again.  What is it with kids and waterslides?  Okay, and big kids like lurkyloo (I read your trip report. ).

 We have stayed at CBR in the past, another Moderate, and would definitely pick POR over it in a heartbeat.  We took the boat from POR down the Sassagoula River to DTD a few times.  Great perk!  

We're DVC Members. But, always seems to use up all our points too quickly.  We need to add-on!  So, we stay in the "normal" WDW resort rooms too with an AP or AAA discount.  Our goal ... stay at every WDW resort.  

 Jennifer


----------



## travelmel

Disneygrl36 said:


> And a dentist's office & we could hear drilling etc.  Too funny!!!!



I'm sending in my Resume Monday morning! 

Travelmel <----- hygienist


----------



## TotallyAngelic

I have loved every minute of this amazing trip report Melanie. You have made everything really come alive and captured the atmosphere of every moment with your reporting and your wonderful photographs! I am really inspired by this to go on this trip myself one day, and am pencilling it in as a special treat  for my 50th birthday (sounds scary) - if they still do it by then (which will be 2014...ssshhhhh), or sooner if possible! Would try for DH's 50th which is sooner (2011) but I know he would prefer a cruise!


----------



## Disneygrl36

travelmel said:


> I'm sending in my Resume Monday morning!
> 
> Travelmel <----- hygienist


Good luck on getting the job!!!!  



TotallyAngelic said:


> I have loved every minute of this amazing trip report Melanie. You have made everything really come alive and captured the atmosphere of every moment with your reporting and your wonderful photographs! I am really inspired by this to go on this trip myself one day, and am pencilling it in as a special treat  for my 50th birthday (sounds scary) - if they still do it by then (which will be 2014...ssshhhhh), or sooner if possible! Would try for DH's 50th which is sooner (2011) but I know he would prefer a cruise!


Hey Sarah   Thanks for the kind words.  I really wanted to try to capture this trip as best I could for myself & for all those people thinking about taking it.  I hope they will still be doing it for a long time because it really is the Ultimate Disney Lovers trip.  Cruising is good too though.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Melanie!  I got all caught up last night - loved your update, and your time at CA!  How fun to meet miss Lurkyloo and Patrick!  I saw this link on Dawn's TR, and I couldn't help but think of you!  ABD in the 1950s! sort of.  It takes about 34 minutes, but I know you will love it! 

http://www.archive.org/details/barstow_disneyland_dream_1956


----------



## Disneygrl36

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Melanie!  I got all caught up last night - loved your update, and your time at CA!  How fun to meet miss Lurkyloo and Patrick!  I saw this link on Dawn's TR, and I couldn't help but think of you!  ABD in the 1950s! sort of.  It takes about 34 minutes, but I know you will love it!
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/barstow_disneyland_dream_1956



Tammie-it was great fun meeting Carrie & Patrick!!!!  
That video was so great.  I loved seeing Disneyland in 1956 & that family was too fun.  What a great Dad to make those films & then narrate them into a movie.  Great memories for them I am sure!


----------



## Disneygrl36

We last left our travelers, all wet walking around in the rain in Fantasyland.  We decided since the park seemed so empty to go over & check out the Nemo submarines since we hadn't been able to do that yet.  




We only had to wait about 10 minutes to ride.  I really like this attraction because it was nostalgic but with a new twist.  I had ridden the subs years ago at WDW & was really sad when they decided to totally do away with the area there, so it was nice to see the attraction reimagined here in Disneyland.




Then we decided to try to help Buzz defeat Zurg again.  




I didn't do much better & the funny thing was I was taking a picture when they took our picture. 




Eric looks happy because he always beats me at this game.




We found a couple of hidden Mickey's on our way out.








We headed over towards Frontierland next because we did not want to be late for our lunch date at the Blue Bayou as the White Rabbit so kindly reminded us on our way across the hub.




There are some beautiful trees in this area.










We headed on over to New Orleans Square.  The Christmas decorations here were amazing!!!




Here are Walt & Roy's initials in the balcony of what was supposed to be the new apartment, but is now the Dream Suite.





I had made us the earliest reservation possible hoping we would get a table by the water & it worked.  So tip to those wanting to dine by the water at the Blue Bayou-take the 11:30am lunch seating!  We only waited a very few minutes before we were escorted to our lovely table.  




The atmosphere in the Blue Bayou is so very romantic.  




The menu




We started out with some yummy bread & a cup of gumbo which was delicious.  




We both had the mahi-mahi which was served over a citrusy spinach that was very good.




Then we had a cookie boat for dessert.  This was amazing!!!!!!!!!




We also had some hot tea with our dessert as we were chilly from being wet.  




The bill came with some candy canes.




The Royal Street Bachelors were playing Christmas music up on a balcony & this made lunch all the nicer as we were being entertained while we ate.



Lunch was really wonderful.  I have read mixed reviews on the Blue Bayou for both food & service-but we had a wonderful server & the food was very tasty.  It really is the quintessential Disneyland park dining experience I think.




Continued in next post.....


----------



## Disneygrl36

We spent a few minutes in the Court D'Anges




Details of the tree there




The angel




Then browsed a bit in the shops here....




Loved the theming in Le Bat En Rouge




Even the signs are cool......this one looks like a bonnet





After lunch, we took a ride with the those scurvy pirates again.  




I videotaped a bit of my favorite parts of the ride.  They are a little dark but you can get the idea
Davy Jones



We wants the Red Head



Captain Jack



Up next.........Hillbillies, Haunts & Houses!!!!


----------



## jenny105

Great update!  Is that the restaurant that POTC goes by?  It looks great!



Disneygrl36 said:


> Oh Jenny, if you are at POR make sure to see if Bob Jackson is playing in the River Roost while you are there.  He is this great piano player guy that does fun sing alongs.  He's awesome.



I've read about him on a couple of websites!  It definitely seems worth checking out.  It sounds fun!



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We stayed at POR this past November/December.  It was our first stay at POR.  We truly enjoyed this resort.  We stayed in the Alligator Bayou section.  I had read numerous complaints on the lay-out of the resort (too big).  Being a family of five, we couldn't stay at French Quarter.  That was actually a blessing in disguise.  The paths were nicely shaded and we enjoyed the little walk to the main area and pool.  However, it did always freak me out that a 'gator was going to come jumping out of the water and attack us.  It is VERY well themed.   We ate at the food court (Riverside Mill) a few times.  The chocolate cake was yummy!  The muffaletta was NOT worth the $$$$$.  One night we ordered a whole pizza from the food court.  That was probably the most economical meal of the trip.  We put the left overs in our in-room fridge.  We ate dinner at Boatwright's one evening.  We had a nice table near the fireplace.  However, we were *very* underwhelmed with the food there.  DH had the pork chops (dry) and I had the fried chicken and waffles (dry meat, greasy exterior and I gave the waffles to the kids.  They didn't like them either.  Too done.).  Theme to our meal, everything was overcooked.   I've read hit or miss reviews on this restaurant.  I guess we caught them on an off-night.   We didn't use the pool right near our building.  I did use the laundry facility though.   I know, doing laundry on vacation blasphemy!  With a DS3 who has a hard time making ice cream into his mouth and not his shirts, I have to stain-treat most of his shirts.  _Tip:  The dryers with a light on *DON'T* need money to work.  A fellow resort guest was nice enough to tell me that when in the laundry room and it worked! _ We did walk to the main pool on 'Ol Man Island.  It was nice and there is a walk-up bar.  The kids loved going down the slide over and over again.  What is it with kids and waterslides?  Okay, and big kids like lurkyloo (I read your trip report. ).
> 
> We have stayed at CBR in the past, another Moderate, and would definitely pick POR over it in a heartbeat.  We took the boat from POR down the Sassagoula River to DTD a few times.  Great perk!
> 
> We're DVC Members. But, always seems to use up all our points too quickly.  We need to add-on!  So, we stay in the "normal" WDW resort rooms too with an AP or AAA discount.  Our goal ... stay at every WDW resort.
> 
> Jennifer



Thanks for all the info!  I've read the same about Boatwright's.  I think we're going to skip it.  I'd hate to go and have it be not-so-great when I could go to another place that I know is top notch more often than not!  I'm sure I'll be getting breakfast everyday in the food court so hopefully it won't be a loooong walk from my room.  How were the buses?  I've heard some complaints about that!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

jenny105 said:


> How were the buses?  I've heard some complaints about that!



 We *DID* have a problem one morning waiting for an Epcot bus for an EMH (AM).  Every bus was full by the time it got to us.  Luckily, we drove to WDW.  After about the third full bus scared1: yes, third bus), we left the bus stop and headed for our minivan.  However, by this time it was after the park opened.  So, we decided to drive to DHS instead.  We made it before the park opened.  Sometimes, it pays to divert from the itinerary and go with the flow.  We had a great day!   Okay to answer your question, the buses *DID *seem to be crowded in the mornings (like most other resorts).  If you plan to get to *rope drop*, I would recommend departing at least one hour before rope drop to ensure you are there or take your own transportation (except at DAK).  I read that with all the financial cuts at WDW, the buses were included and they are running fewer buses.  It shows.   Just our experience.  

*Have a magical trip! * 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Disneygrl36 said:


> I had made us the earliest reservation possible hoping we would get a table by the water & it worked.  So tip to those wanting to dine by the water at the Blue Bayou-take the 11:30am lunch seating!  We only waited a very few minutes before we were escorted to our lovely table.



 *Thanks for the tip!*  I'm hoping to make a PS at BB for DH's actual birthday. Waterside would be ideal.  I will try and make an 11:30 am reservation.  *Thanks again! *  Any other DLP or DCA restaurants as a "must" for first time DLR guests?  I am going to start a pre-trip report thread for our trip soon.  Like making the initial reservation, I need to light a fire under my butt to get it started.  I have sooooooooo many questions that need to be answered before June.  

 Jennifer


----------



## Jennifer48

This is a little OT but its Disney related. I figured this was the best thread to post it with you Disney savy people!

I was sent this today from a friend.  Do you think its real?


----------



## dalepool

What a wonderful gift to get from a friend.  I would certainly spend some time to see if the person who wrote the letter for Disney was indeed an employee at that time.  I do think that since it was stated "women were not allowed to work directly with the creative portion of Disney"  That having a female respond to the writer maybe the clue this letter may not be real.   Keep us informed.


----------



## Jennifer48

I guess my letter is a reproduction!

http://danturner.com/DTBlog/2008/07/disney-to-miss-ford-women-do-not-do-any-of-the-creative-work/

Found this too...

http://animationguildblog.blogspot.com/2006/06/disney-1939-girls-are-not-considered.html


----------



## jenny105

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We *DID* have a problem one morning waiting for an Epcot bus for an EMH (AM).  Every bus was full by the time it got to us.  Luckily, we drove to WDW.  After about the third full bus scared1: yes, third bus), we left the bus stop and headed for our minivan.  However, by this time it was after the park opened.  So, we decided to drive to DHS instead.  We made it before the park opened.  Sometimes, it pays to divert from the itinerary and go with the flow.  We had a great day!   Okay to answer your question, the buses *DID *seem to be crowded in the mornings (like most other resorts).  If you plan to get to *rope drop*, I would recommend departing at least one hour before rope drop to ensure you are there or take your own transportation (except at DAK).  I read that with all the financial cuts at WDW, the buses were included and they are running fewer buses.  It shows.   Just our experience.
> 
> *Have a magical trip! *
> 
> Jennifer



Once again, thank you for the info!  We're going to have our car there so if we see that there is a huge crowd for the buses, we'll just drive over.  I know that there are no structured lines there for bussing either (there are at Pop) so it's pretty much every man for him/herself!


----------



## Disneygrl36

jenny105 said:


> Great update!  Is that the restaurant that POTC goes by?  It looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> I've read about him on a couple of websites!  It definitely seems worth checking out.  It sounds fun!


Yes Blue Bayou is the restaurant that Pirates floats by in the Louisiana bayou.
Do go check out Bob......I promise you will laugh & have fun.




TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Thanks for the tip!*  I'm hoping to make a PS at BB for DH's actual birthday. Waterside would be ideal.  I will try and make an 11:30 am reservation.  *Thanks again! *  Any other DLP or DCA restaurants as a "must" for first time DLR guests?  I am going to start a pre-trip report thread for our trip soon.  Like making the initial reservation, I need to light a fire under my butt to get it started.  I have sooooooooo many questions that need to be answered before June.
> 
> Jennifer


Make sure to put a link in your signature when you start your pre-trip report.
As far as must restaurants.....We really enjoyed Cafe Orleans for lunch.  Breakfast at Plaza Inn with Minnie & Friends was great as well.  



dalepool said:


> What a wonderful gift to get from a friend.  I would certainly spend some time to see if the person who wrote the letter for Disney was indeed an employee at that time.  I do think that since it was stated "women were not allowed to work directly with the creative portion of Disney"  That having a female respond to the writer maybe the clue this letter may not be real.   Keep us informed.


 to the trippie dalepool.



Jennifer48 said:


> I guess my letter is a reproduction!
> 
> http://danturner.com/DTBlog/2008/07/disney-to-miss-ford-women-do-not-do-any-of-the-creative-work/
> 
> Found this too...
> 
> http://animationguildblog.blogspot.com/2006/06/disney-1939-girls-are-not-considered.html


Jennifer, that letter & then the subsequent articles on it are fascinating.  Even though it's a reproduction it's still neat to have.


----------



## travelmel

Jennifer48 said:


> I guess my letter is a reproduction!
> 
> http://danturner.com/DTBlog/2008/07/disney-to-miss-ford-women-do-not-do-any-of-the-creative-work/
> 
> Found this too...
> 
> http://animationguildblog.blogspot.com/2006/06/disney-1939-girls-are-not-considered.html



It's a good reproduction, if it is one. Did you notice the last entry on the "TAG Blog" reply? The person claims to have been the woman's grandchild and says the original was in color. 

 

Interesting, at ANY rate.


----------



## travelmel

Nice update.. I'm glad you got to enjoy the BB and, of course, one of my new FAVORITES, the subs.  

I wish you would have had a chance to do ALICE!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Disneygrl36 said:


> Eric looks happy because he always beats me at this game.



DS3 loves Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin at MK (even better than the new Toy Story Mania).  I noticed in your DH's picture, he is *holding* the laser gun.  Is the one at DLP handheld and not bolted to the ride vehicle?  Not to brag but ... DS8 and I got *999,999 *during our trip this past December.  Pictures to prove it ...









 Jennifer


----------



## Disneygrl36

travelmel said:


> Nice update.. I'm glad you got to enjoy the BB and, of course, one of my new FAVORITES, the subs.
> 
> I wish you would have had a chance to do ALICE!


Me too, but it seems like every time we went over there it was shut down.



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> DS3 loves Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin at MK (even better than the new Toy Story Mania).  I noticed in your DH's picture, he is *holding* the laser gun.  Is the one at DLP handheld and not bolted to the ride vehicle?  Not to brag but ... DS8 and I got *999,999 *during our trip this past December.  Pictures to prove it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer


Yes Jennifer at DL the gun is removeable & you are able to move it around & shoot it.  Didn't help my score any, but if you guys are already that good at it then I bet it will help loads.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Melanie, I'm so glad you got to eat at BB!  I love that place!  We've only eaten there a couple of times, but the food was delicious.  I love hearing the music and crickets and watching the boats from the restaurant side - I always wave at the boats, just seems like a "southern" thing to do   I also love coasting through there on POC - it's a perfect setting!

Looks like you had a fun "buzz-off!"  Keep practicing!  I never know what I'm shooting at and always have the lowest score.  I am very proud that I beat DH at TSM - can't wait to do it again in March!


----------



## Disneygrl36

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Melanie, I'm so glad you got to eat at BB!  I love that place!  We've only eaten there a couple of times, but the food was delicious.  I love hearing the music and crickets and watching the boats from the restaurant side - I always wave at the boats, just seems like a "southern" thing to do   I also love coasting through there on POC - it's a perfect setting!
> 
> Looks like you had a fun "buzz-off!"  Keep practicing!  I never know what I'm shooting at and always have the lowest score.  I am very proud that I beat DH at TSM - can't wait to do it again in March!


We had a couple of boats waving at us.  Yes waving is a Southern thing.  My DH is from a very small community & when you drive there everyone you pass will throw up their hand & wave at you.
I did much better at TSM than at Buzz.  I just can't tell where I am shooting in Buzz.  Oh well.......I still try & I always have fun.


----------



## Disneygrl36

After our ride with the pirates, we walked back over to Frontierland because I wanted to see Billy Hill & the Hillbillies at the Diamond Horseshoe. 




Walt Disney's box at the Diamond Horseshoe--he climbed down from there to get on stage at the anniversary party that he & Lillian had there a few days before Disneyland opened.




I had heard wonderful things about them & how funny the show was.  Eric wasn't as convinced, but said ok we'll go.  Now we are from Tennessee so we know our Hillbillies & these guys did an awesome job.  



Please excuse my hilarious laughter during these videos as I just couldn't control myself.   Eric was laughing too  but since the camera was in front of me you can't hear him darn it.  
Billy as Elvis.



Billy & the boys as the Beatles







This video proves what great musicians these guys are.



Billy & the teeth-he said he could not play the fiddle without the teeth-hilarious.







And the big finale, complete with dancing.



This was a great show & Eric was really glad I had convinced him to go.  These guys were great!!!!!!!!

We then took one last ride on Haunted Mansion Holiday-this really was a favorite for us.  I think we rode it 4 or 5 times.




The theming & overlay are just awesome.




Here is a bit of video I captured in the ride.
Madame Leota



Gingerbread coffin



Jack & Zero



The pumpkins in the graveyard



Oogie Boogie & me saying Why do we always get the question mark...because we did every time we rode.




Next we took the train to Toontown so we could explore there.  What a fun place!!!!!!!!




We finally got to ride Roger Rabbit & I liked it.  Lots of spinning & then that silly rabbit of course.




The cue line was fun.




I think this might be the cutest ride vehicle ever.




We found Walt Disney's window here.





Getting close to my image limit.......continued in next post


----------



## Disneygrl36

The Christmas decorations here were really cute.




Have some Goofy Water because you never know what might happen.  Silly sounds etc.  




Hidden Mickey at Clarabelle's




Cuteness all around




I want this as my license plate




Ms Mouse's house




Where we ran into Clarabelle cow at Minnie's hosue. We saw characters & that never happens at WDW when you are roaming the houses.




Eric was a bit tired so he decided to lounge on the chaise.




Wow Minnie is up to date.....email & everything.




A cheese lovers dream




Mickey's tree




Eric thought he would answer the phone for Mickey seeing as how he wasn't there.




I thought we needed some music.




We loved the houses here......so detailed & touchable!!!!
So we wind around through the hallways after Mickey's garage & who do we meet but Pluto-we had so much fun with him that we decided we didn't need to meet the big Cheese again.




Next Goofy's house.........I loved the details of these houses.  I could have stayed there for hours playing & looking at all the little details.




And Mr Goof himself was greeting kids at his house.




These pumpkins were in Goofy's garden.  The one with glasses is a tribute to Jack Lundquist who was Disneylands top official when Toontown opened.  Really cute.




After all that exploring I needed the facilities.





So our time at Toontown was over & we walked over to Fantasyland where Eric was scared by Monstro the Whale.




In line for Peter Pan we were serenaded by this delightful group of musicians playing Disney music & I of course was singing along.  A lady said "you must know all the words-that's great."  I was a bit embarrased but hey it's Disneyland if I break out into song I can't help myself.




So we sailed through the nursery.....




We caught a glimpse of the evil queen peeking out over Fantasyland too!




Then we strolled back through the castle & to Main Street.  We browsed in the shops along the way but didn't buy anything.  
This cute vignette was in the toy store.




We left the park, because we were going back to the room to pack & get everything settled so we could go back into the park that evening for a stroll without having to worry about packing. 

We did go to World of Disney & do a bit of shopping-but we weren't in there long & all I managed to buy was a scrapbook with a kit & a Christmas ornament & a antannae topper.  I don't know what was wrong with my Disney shopping gene this trip-not enough time I suppose.  I had meant to buy new Potato Head parts, a Disneyland link for my Italian link bracelet (which DH found on ebay after we got home ), a new collar for the dog & a few other odds & ends, but came away with none of it.  I know one person on the adventure bought so much stuff they had to ship it home. 

We also went to the business center at the Grand so we could check in for our flight on-line & then only have to drop the bags off in the morning.  They do not charge to print off your boarding passes & this saved us time for our very early flight the next morning.  We also called the town car service to verify that they would be there at 5am to pick us up. 

Up next.......our last bit of Disney magic before going home.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

ahh nuts it is almost over


----------



## SoonerGirl

Great updates!  It looked like the rain really kept the crowds away.  I love all the video you included - makes me feel like I'm right there with you!

I hate that your report is almost done - I'm having such a wonderful time reading it


----------



## jenny105

Great pictures!  I love all the ToonTown stuff.  It seems much more detailed there!


----------



## Jennifer48

oh no it can't end soon!


----------



## CangriChika

I also did haunted mansion holiday 4 times, it was my absolute favorite!! 
Also a little embarrassing to admit but I cried when we rode it the first night (oddly enough was that I didn't cry when I got inside Disneyland)

It's kinda sad that your almost done with your report. 
Now I have to go over and re-read it two more times::

1. For the oh-so-detailed information you put about everything that we did so I can document it in my scrapbook as I start the task of assembling it

2. So I can write down all the things I missed this trip, so I will be sure to catch up on in my next trip (which would hopefully be soon) [off topic:: is there another thread on here of things *not* to be missed at Disneyland?]

It's kinda funny how the other day I was in magic kingdom with my best friend and I was explaining to him how everything looked so different in Disneyland and I kept comparing things  he probably was about to strangle me! ((mind you this was like the 22 or 23 of December, so I'm like chatting my head of while we sail through a crowd of TOO many people in the park)) hmm, I'm overdue for a park visit! I need some   *magic*!!


----------



## DWFan4Life

I'm new on this thread. You have a great updates. I really have fun reading it, makes me more excited to experience it in our next trip.  

Have a nice day.


----------



## Disneygrl36

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> ahh nuts it is almost over


I know........but you have a long way to go on yours. 



SoonerGirl said:


> Great updates!  It looked like the rain really kept the crowds away.  I love all the video you included - makes me feel like I'm right there with you!
> 
> I hate that your report is almost done - I'm having such a wonderful time reading it


Yes, I couldn't believe how empty it was.  I hate that it is almost over too-it has really helped with the post Disney vacation blues.



jenny105 said:


> Great pictures!  I love all the ToonTown stuff.  It seems much more detailed there!


It really is detailed & really cute.



Jennifer48 said:


> oh no it can't end soon!


  I know.



CangriChika said:


> I also did haunted mansion holiday 4 times, it was my absolute favorite!!
> Also a little embarrassing to admit but I cried when we rode it the first night (oddly enough was that I didn't cry when I got inside Disneyland)
> 
> It's kinda sad that your almost done with your report.
> Now I have to go over and re-read it two more times::
> 
> 1. For the oh-so-detailed information you put about everything that we did so I can document it in my scrapbook as I start the task of assembling it
> 
> 2. So I can write down all the things I missed this trip, so I will be sure to catch up on in my next trip (which would hopefully be soon) [off topic:: is there another thread on here of things *not* to be missed at Disneyland?]
> 
> It's kinda funny how the other day I was in magic kingdom with my best friend and I was explaining to him how everything looked so different in Disneyland and I kept comparing things  he probably was about to strangle me! ((mind you this was like the 22 or 23 of December, so I'm like chatting my head of while we sail through a crowd of TOO many people in the park)) hmm, I'm overdue for a park visit! I need some   *magic*!!


Hey Sakina   I can't believe we have been home almost a month.  I envy you that you can just pop to the park whenever you need a dose of magic.
Glad my report can help with your scrapbooking & list of things to do next time.
I still haven't started my scrapbook, but I did get the photopass book I had made with the photopass pictures in the mail & it turned out great!




DWFan4Life said:


> I'm new on this thread. You have a great updates. I really have fun reading it, makes me more excited to experience it in our next trip.
> 
> Have a nice day.


 DWFan......glad you decided to read along.  At least joining at the end you don't have to wait for updates.

I will have the last part up later...........


----------



## Disneygrl36

So after packing, printing boarding passes & doing our tiny bit of shopping, we headed back in to Disneyland. 
These trees in Downtown Disney were really pretty.




We really didn't have any concrete plans of doing much but soaking up the atmosphere.  We strolled down Main Street & went into the Penny Arcade & did some of the movies on the penny machines.  Pretty cool.
I got a fortune from this lady.




Eric decided to check his weight.




We wanted some pizza since we hadn't had any all week, so we headed to Fantasyland to Pinocchio's to get pizza for dinner.  We had changed our previous night's Steakhouse 55 reservation to tonight, but after a very big lunch at the Blue Bayou decided we didn't want a big heavy meal, so we cancelled that.




I  had read about this sign there & was happy to have found it.  Seems they didn't measure right & the exit sign ended up off center, so they came up with a cute way to work with it.




We had a salad & pizza.  The pizza came with apple slices.




When we came out from eating dinner, we saw the parade was going through so we stopped & watched a bit.




We went out the of Fantasyland via the pathway from the Castle that is just past the Sleeping Beauty walkthough.




We found this really cool window that represents all the different princesses.




Eric can almost touch the decorations.




And I got a great shot of the castle's reflection.




And one that is kind of artsy shot through a tree




As we strolled back down Main Street we saw Santa in the parade.




Back of Santa's float




And of course, we stopped at the Firestation for one last "Thank you Walt" before we left.  I had a very hard time leaving that night & I will admit that I was crying big old crocodile tears as we walked out the gate.

We were calling it an early night because we had to be up & downstairs by 5am for our pickup to get to LAX.  We went out to see the front of the Grand which we had not done the entire time we were there since we first checked in.




A cool old car.




We went to the lobby & saw Santa Claus on our way to the Hearthstone Lounge.




We went into the lounge which has a warm, inviting atmosphere.




Eric had a glass of wine & I had a pomegranate martini.  We just enjoyed sitting & sipping our drinks & talking about our trip.




Then we decided to head up to the room.  We had decided to go back & try to watch the fireworks from our balcony.  The fireworks had been cancelled both of the previous nights so we weren't sure if they would happen or not.  We turned on the fireworks channel & waited.  




Sure enough, we did get to see the fireworks---we were freezing but we pulled our chairs over opened the sliding glass door & put on our fleeces to watch.







So after that fitting ending to our trip, we got ready for bed & hit the sack early. 

The next morning was uneventful, we got up & got ready.  We drug our stuff downstairs & outside.  Our towncar was there to get us.  We were to LAX in 30-35minutes.  We waited in a bit of a frustrating line just to drop our luggage off since we had checked in the night before, but we still had plenty of time to get breakfast & get to the gate.  Before we knew it we were back home.  

Up next.......what I did with the pins & final thoughts.


----------



## Aburns8

I can't wait to see what you did with your pins.  I am currently working on a project.  I got my Stacia drawings back.  I have to take a pic of them and send it to you!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Yes please do I would love to see them.  Make sure you send me a picture of your project as well.
I finally got my photos narrowed down & an album done, but I have yet to start my scrapbook.  Don't know what is wrong with me?  I just feel overwhelmed when I look at the pile of stuff & pictures.
My photopass book came & it looks great.  There was no way I could find to share it on here, but it is very nice & I am glad I opted for that option.


----------



## Aburns8

Brian convinced me to just buy the photopass CD since I can do whatever I want.  I just have to order it.


----------



## Disneygrl36

When we got home, Eric said he would like something special done with his Walt's lamp pin that we received when we visited his apartment.
So I decided to do a shadow box with a couple of photos-one of Walt in the apartment, one of Walt that Eric loves & one of the firestation window lit up.
Here's how that project turned out.




He was very happy with it in fact when he opened it Christmas morning he put it in front of his face so I couldn't see how much it touched him.

So for all the pins that we got with ABD & the ones that I bought at the Studios & Imagineering, I decided to get a bigger shadow box & print off some pictures of Walt that I found searching around on the internet that went with each set of pins.  I am really pleased with the way it turned out.





Up next..........final thoughts on this trip.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aburns8 said:


> Brian convinced me to just buy the photopass CD since I can do whatever I want.  I just have to order it.



I might regret not getting the whole cd, but hey now I know who is going to have one so if I ever need anything I can just get in touch with you.


----------



## lurkyloo

Great trip report!!  

Catching up on the last few days, I'm surprised by how many unusual characters you saw. Clarabelle, that Cockney band from Mary Poppins - I've never seen them before!



Disneygrl36 said:


> He was very happy with it in fact when he opened it Christmas morning he put it in front of his face so I couldn't see how much it touched him.



Awww.... this made me mist up - what touching moment. You did a great job on both boxes!


----------



## jns

Thank you Melanie and Eric for sharing your wonderful holiday with us 
love what you done with the pins 
going to miss this report


----------



## CangriChika

I love the picture you got of the castles reflection! && the two shadowboxes have to be the coolest things I have ever seen!! 

I'm going to start working on my scrapbook tonight, instead of doing my homework ((procrastinators of the world unite...Tomorrow!  ))  
I wanna post up pictures of my pages and stuff but I don't know where I would place that thread or if I put it in an existing thread  

trips over...merr back to the real world



Aburns8 said:


> I can't wait to see what you did with your pins.  I am currently working on a project.  I got my Stacia drawings back.  I have to take a pic of them and send it to you!



What project are you currently working on??


----------



## SoonerGirl

Disneygrl36 said:


> He was very happy with it in fact when he opened it Christmas morning he put it in front of his face so I couldn't see how much it touched him.



Awwww, that's so sweet!  You did a great job on both shadow boxes!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Melanie, your last day was so special, and your last night bitter-sweet.  I love the way you have captured the special feeling that is Disneyland!  It is definately different than MK, but each is magical in their own way!

Those shadowboxes are so touching!  I couldn't help but tear up a little when I read the inscription on Eric's gift.  Very creative, and I love the Disney font!   I'm sorry your trip is over - I look forward to your next TR!  I'll be waiting for your final thoughts!


----------



## DisGal520

Melanie

your pin shadow box is terrific!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Aburns8

CangriChika said:


> What project are you currently working on??



I am making a shadow box with pictures from the trip, all the pins I bought and the laynards that we got!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

i really like what you did with the pins, they turned out great.

thanks for sharing them with us...and looking forward to your final thoughts of the trip.


----------



## Jennifer48

what an awesome idea with those shadowboxes!!      

I'm so glad you wrote this TR.  Its so great to read about not only the experience you had on this ABD trip, but also shows us your love of Disney and the wealth of Disney knowledge that you have.

Thank you again for sharing!


----------



## jenny105

I love what you did with the pins!  Very creative.


----------



## Disneygrl36

lurkyloo said:


> Great trip report!!
> 
> Catching up on the last few days, I'm surprised by how many unusual characters you saw. Clarabelle, that Cockney band from Mary Poppins - I've never seen them before!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.... this made me mist up - what touching moment. You did a great job on both boxes!


Thanks Carrie.  For you to say my report was great means alot since you are a Disneyland regular & since you are a wonderful trip report writer too.
I was quite surprised to see Clarabelle Cow in Minnie Mouse's house myself.  The Cockney band from Mary Poppins was wonderful & I thought how cool is that seeing them perform!!!!
Glad you liked my shadow boxes.  Sorry I made ya misty.
Thanks again for all the great advice you gave me to help make our trip so special & it was a real highlight of our trip to meet you & Patrick!!!! 



jns said:


> Thank you Melanie and Eric for sharing your wonderful holiday with us
> love what you done with the pins
> going to miss this report


You are welcome Jackie.  I am glad that you enjoyed it!!!!  Maybe we will catch each other on another cruise sometime in the future.



CangriChika said:


> I love the picture you got of the castles reflection! && the two shadowboxes have to be the coolest things I have ever seen!!
> 
> I'm going to start working on my scrapbook tonight, instead of doing my homework ((procrastinators of the world unite...Tomorrow!  ))
> I wanna post up pictures of my pages and stuff but I don't know where I would place that thread or if I put it in an existing thread
> 
> trips over...merr back to the real world


Sakina if you want any pics for scrapbooking let me know.  
I really wanted to do something special with the pins & I really like the way they turned out.
I have everything sorted finally & ready to go.  I just finished cutting & sorting this afternoon.  Maybe I can get a few pages done this weekend.  Good for you in starting yours.  I think there is a creative part of the board that has scrapbooking stuff, but I don't see why since it was the same trip if you want to post some pages you can do it here maybe..........




SoonerGirl said:


> Awwww, that's so sweet!  You did a great job on both shadow boxes!


Thanks.  It was fun doing them.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Melanie, your last day was so special, and your last night bitter-sweet.  I love the way you have captured the special feeling that is Disneyland!  It is definately different than MK, but each is magical in their own way!
> 
> Those shadowboxes are so touching!  I couldn't help but tear up a little when I read the inscription on Eric's gift.  Very creative, and I love the Disney font!   I'm sorry your trip is over - I look forward to your next TR!  I'll be waiting for your final thoughts!


Tammie.....I had a terrible time leaving that last night.  Good grief.  I think Eric thought he was going to have to drag me out.  It really did feel different there to me & I really did feel Walt's presence.  



DisGal520 said:


> Melanie
> 
> your pin shadow box is terrific!  Thank you for sharing


Thanks DisGal!!!!!!!!!



Aburns8 said:


> I am making a shadow box with pictures from the trip, all the pins I bought and the laynards that we got!


When you get your finished Andrea, I want to see it. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i really like what you did with the pins, they turned out great.
> 
> thanks for sharing them with us...and looking forward to your final thoughts of the trip.


Thanks Dan.  Final thoughts coming up.



Jennifer48 said:


> what an awesome idea with those shadowboxes!!
> 
> I'm so glad you wrote this TR.  Its so great to read about not only the experience you had on this ABD trip, but also shows us your love of Disney and the wealth of Disney knowledge that you have.
> 
> Thank you again for sharing!


Awwwwwww Jennifer.  That made me smile.    I am glad my love of Disney shone through.  This is the best place to show that off cause you guys are the ones who really understand it best-other people think it's weird.
Little do they know what they are missing out on.



jenny105 said:


> I love what you did with the pins!  Very creative.


Thanks Jenny!!!!!!  If I get any scrapbooking done this weekend I will post some pictures.


----------



## jns

Disneygrl36 said:


> Thanks Jenny!!!!!!  If I get any scrapbooking done this weekend I will post some pictures.



Please do would love to see them too


----------



## Disneygrl36

I really wasn't sure when I started out to do this trip report if I could convey how wonderful this trip was, but the kind words written here by you guys convinced me that I did an ok job of sharing this magical time.

*Hollywood/LA*
-The Renaissance is a great place to stay with a wonderful location.
-There are a lot of weirdos on Hollywood Blvd but if you ignore them they don't bother you.
-Go exploring & find places that have meaning for you.  I am sooooo glad that we rented a car & went to the observatory, the carousel, the cemetary & to have lunch at the Tam O' Shanter Inn.  It was a great way to start off our adventure.
-The peppermint ice cream at the Disney Soda fountain is too die for.
-Swanky Hollywood lives at the Roosevelt Hotel-glad we went there for the cool old Hollywood vibe & for one of the best burgers ever at 25 degrees.

Things we didn't get to do but wanted to........
Tour Grauman's Chinese theater
See a movie at the El Capitan

*Adventures by Disney*
-Backstage Magic is a wonderful trip that I would recommend to any Disney lover because you get to see so many things you could never see on your own.
-Our guides Kristin & Diana were top notch & if they are any indication of what all the guides are like, I would gladly follow them anywhere in the world.  They take such good care of you.  I am normally a control freak/planner & wasn't sure how I would like reliquishing control to others, but it was nice to have it all planned out for us & not to have to think or worry about things.  I can really see how this would be a plus in a foreign country!!!!!!
-We met some great people on this trip.  It was awesome being on this kind of trip with people that understood what was so special about it.  I think we have made some friends that we will have for a long time. 
-Seeing Jim Henson's studios-the creature shop, talking with Michael the puppeteer were definite highlights & such a unique experience.
-Imagineering-ok not a complaint but I have wondered in some places why we couldn't have our camera here because really we didn't see anything that isn't out there & public knowledge.  That being said, maybe it's because if we had them it would take them forever to get us out of there.  Loved seeing LUCKY---definite highlight.  Loved seeing the original artwork in the John Hench hallway--great works of art that no one besides the Imagineers will ever see.  Want a job there!!!!!!!!!
-Walt Disney Studios-great amount of history & great to see the places I had dreamed of seeing like Stage 2 where Mary Poppins flew into Cherry Tree Lane & the old Animation building.  Wish list of things I would like to have seen here----new Animation building, multiplane camera, Walt's office & archives.
-Behind the Scenes at Disneyland-WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  Loved every minute of this.  Can't believe how big Circle D ranch is, so cool to see the train up close & then the monorail pull out right above it.  Learned alot!!!
-Walt's apartment-I think you all know how I felt about this.  This was the selling point of this trip for me & it did not disappoint.  It is an experience that deeply affected me & one that I will not soon forget.
-Prime viewing for parade, Fantasmic & fireworks---this really was awesome to get great viewing & just walk up 15 minutes before things started.  This was a great perk.
-Fast passes-Another great perk was getting numerous fast passes daily to use.  I liked how they could be used for any fast pass attraction.  
-Great meals-enough choices for everyone & even got wine with dinner several times which even on a cruise you have to pay extra for.

I JUST CANNOT SAY ENOUGH ABOUT HOW WONDERFUL I THINK ADVENTURES BY DISNEY IS & HOW ON TARGET THIS TRIP IS FOR DISNEY LOVERS.  IT WAS EXPENSIVE, BUT WELL WORTH EVERY PENNY FOR THE MEMORIES WE WILL CARRY WITH US FOR A LIFETIME.

*Disneyland*
-Loved the Grand Californian for it's location & for the beauty of the place.  The lobby is someplace I wish we had been able to hang out more in--to sit in front of the fireplace & just chill would be an awesome thing to do.
-Disneyland park has a feeling all it's own.  It is unique & so very special.  I am not kidding when I say that I felt Walt's presence there & I loved knowing that he had walked the same places & seen the same things I was seeing.
-Disneyland is smaller, but makes up for it in character & intimacy.
-Speaking of character...well characters, they were GREAT at Disneyland.  We had the best Tigger ever accompanied by a very funny Rabbit who was trying to keep him in check.  We had wonderful character interactions & got to see some unique characters.  There is something to be said for the element of surprise at character meals at Disneyland when you are never sure who you will see while at WDW the meals are very themed & you would never see Tigger, Captain Hook & the White Rabbit at the same meal.
-Loved the queue lines for most of the rides at Disneyland-they felt more detailed & like they told a more in depth story that at WDW especially in Fantasyland.  
-Disneyland wins hands down on Space Mountain, Pirates, Small World (for the gorgeous facade), & Fantasmic (real sailing ship with Captain Hook & Peter Pan doing battle).
-Chrismastime at Disneyland is magical.  The decorations are spectacular.  

Things we didn't get to do but have to go back for soon......
Ride Alice, tea cups, Matterhorn, Storybookland & Casey Jr.  Climb the treehouse. Spend more time playing in Toontown.
SHOP----how did I not leave myself enough time to do this?????????
EAT---didn't have pomme frites, skewers from Bengal BBQ, a corn dog, cancelled Steakhouse 55 & many many more!!!!!!!!!!
Regular parade, regular fireworks & Main Street Electrical Parade.
To see the new California Adventure--I am excited about the plans.

We do not have another trip to Disneyland on the horizon in the immediate future but we will go back I know that for sure.  There is too much magic there not to go back & experience it again.  Maybe when the new Cali Adventure is done..........or maybe before then.

Thank you all for reading this trip report.  I have really enjoyed everyone's comments & it has been a pleasure having you all come along with us on this adventure.

I leave you with this quote that was in a biography of Walt that I was reading while at Disneyland & finished when I got back.
"But the world fades away when Mr Disney begins weaving his spell & enchantment takes hold."  Frank Nugent from the NY Times 1938


----------



## SoonerGirl

Melanie, thank you so much for taking the time to share your wonderful trip with us!  It was an amazing adventure and you were so detailed that I felt like I was right there with you, you without a doubt "sold" a lot of people on ABD, I know you sold me!

I'm a scrapbooker myself, and I would love to see some of your pages if you get a chance to post them!


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Wow!  You did a great job writing your trip report.     It was fun to go on your magical trip along with you as you relived your memories.  Thank you for taking the time to share with all of us.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Melanie,*
 Thank you for writing this in depth Trip Report.  We could all live vicariously through you.  I felt as those I was along for the ride.   It was a great journey.  I'm sorry it has come to an end.  I can't wait to see where "we" go next.  

Take Care,
Jennifer


----------



## Disneygrl36

SoonerGirl said:


> Melanie, thank you so much for taking the time to share your wonderful trip with us!  It was an amazing adventure and you were so detailed that I felt like I was right there with you, you without a doubt "sold" a lot of people on ABD, I know you sold me!
> 
> I'm a scrapbooker myself, and I would love to see some of your pages if you get a chance to post them!


Thanks.....now when you call to book your ABD course ask if they can give me some perks for selling their product so well. 
I will post pics of pages when I get time to do some.



jacksparrowfan said:


> Wow!  You did a great job writing your trip report.     It was fun to go on your magical trip along with you as you relived your memories.  Thank you for taking the time to share with all of us.


Thanks Laura & I expect to see pictures of your next adventure too!!!!  I'm jealous that you are going again.



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Melanie,*
> Thank you for writing this in depth Trip Report.  We could all live vicariously through you.  I felt as those I was along for the ride.   It was a great journey.  I'm sorry it has come to an end.  I can't wait to see where "we" go next.
> 
> Take Care,
> Jennifer


I am glad you enjoyed it Jennifer.  I am sad it's over too.   but I have my scrapbook to work on now so maybe that will hold off the blues.


----------



## CangriChika

nominee for best trip report EVER!!!

and from the huge number I have ever read ((actually only this one)) I would say that winner is.....

YOU!!!    

**i completed a while 3  1/2 pages, after about 4 hours of work   **
fail


----------



## Disneygrl36

CangriChika said:


> nominee for best trip report EVER!!!
> 
> and from the huge number I have ever read ((actually only this one)) I would say that winner is.....
> 
> YOU!!!
> 
> **i completed a while 3  1/2 pages, after about 4 hours of work   **
> fail



Thanks Sakina for the honor of being your best trip report ever.
I think I will try to do some pages today.


----------



## Boston Tea Party

I really enjoyed living vicariously through you. I will never get to do something this awesome because DH _just does not get it._ I'm glad that yours does, you lucky girl, you.  

Thanks for taking the time to share the magic with us. I know that Walt is smiling down upon you.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Boston Tea Party said:


> I really enjoyed living vicariously through you. I will never get to do something this awesome because DH _just does not get it._ I'm glad that yours does, you lucky girl, you.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share the magic with us. I know that Walt is smiling down upon you.



Thanks Boston Tea Party........glad you found this trip something fun to read about.  I know how lucky I am!!!!!!
Awwww I hope Walt is smiling down on me.......that makes me feel all misty. 

I didn't do any pages.........too much other stuff going on.  I promise to get some done soon & post for you guys.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

great way to end the report i loved it all, thanks for sharing and writing about it.


----------



## Disneygrl36

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> great way to end the report i loved it all, thanks for sharing and writing about it.




Thanks Dan.  It really was a great way to relive the trip!!!!!!!!

I have been scrapbooking a bit over the past few days so some pages are coming up if there are any of you guys still out there wanting to see!


----------



## jenny105

Of course I wanna see!


----------



## Jennifer48

Disneygrl36 said:


> I have been scrapbooking a bit over the past few days so some pages are coming up if there are any of you guys still out there wanting to see!



Of course we want to see!


----------



## Disneygrl36

So I have finally had a bit of time to get started with my scrapbooking.
Here's what we have so far.

Title page.....




Renaissance pages 









Exploring on our own pages










Grauman's page





Walk of fame page





Hollywood & Higlands page





Adventures by Disney starts page





Hope everyone is well & staying warm out there.


----------



## Disneygrl36

jenny105 said:


> Of course I wanna see!





Jennifer48 said:


> Of course we want to see!



Jinks to you two Jenn's.  
Hope you liked them.  When I get time I will do more & post them as well.


----------



## jenny105

Nice work!!  I love the Walk of Fame page! 

lol we posted the same thing (almost) at the same time!


----------



## Jennifer48

Awesome job!


----------



## Jennifer48

jenny105 said:


> Nice work!!  I love the Walk of Fame page!
> 
> lol we posted the same thing (almost) at the same time!





Disneygrl36 said:


> Jinks to you two Jenn's.
> Hope you liked them.  When I get time I will do more & post them as well.



Great minds, and names, think alike!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Another *Jennifer* here!  

 Thank you for posting the scrapbook pages.  They look amazing!   I agree, the Walk of Fame page is neat.

 I am getting so excited about my DLR planning.  However, I have to do it on the sly.  Since, it is all a surprise for DH's birthday.  It will make the drive nice (roadtrip!) that we are driving to the Grand Canyon and Las Vegas on the way up and San Diego (Legoland) on the way back.  A change of scenery will make the drive that much more bearable.  At first, I wanted to fly.  But, I want to visit GC, LV and SD.  So, it is just easier to drive (and more economical.  However, I haven't even created a budget for this trip.  DH is in trouble!$!$!$!$!)  He just knows not to look at the bank statement and let me pay all the bills until June. 

 I had a question about the GCH.  Does the monorail *stop* at the resort or just through it?  I can't find that info anywhere.  If it stops at the resort, I may change our reservation.  *Thank you in advance for the info! * 

 Jennifer


----------



## kmab00

SO cute!!  I love the pages!


----------



## mommaU4

OMG, I've been away from this TR for too long! Our Girls Only Trip planning has been fast and furious lately, but I'm glad I had the chance to come back and finish up what I'd missed. 

I've loved reading your adventures! Your pics are amazing, and your style of writing just sucks me in!! LOL Made me feel like I was there. Wonderful job.  

Oh, and I am so impressed with your scrapbooking. I am sorely lacking in the creativity department so it always amazes me how talented others are. 

Anyway, just had to thank you and let you know how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## Aburns8

Hey Melanie, 

When you are done with yours, would you like to work on mine?


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Melanie!  Great scrapbooking!  Your very crafty!     I, too, love your Walk of Fame page. 



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I had a question about the GCH.  Does the monorail *stop* at the resort or just through it?  I can't find that info anywhere.  If it stops at the resort, I may change our reservation.  *Thank you in advance for the info! *
> 
> Jennifer



Jennifer, the monorail goes through the hotel.  The monorail station is within Downtown Disney and between the Disneyland Hotel and Grand Californian hotels.  Not far at all from each.  You can look at the distance through google maps.  Go to google, then click on maps, type in Disneyland and zoom in on it.  You can see the track the monorail takes through the parks and the hotel.  You can click and hold the map to move it around if you zoom in close.


----------



## CangriChika

oh i LOVE your page with the stars on the walk of fame!! i think thats the page im having the most trouble with haha!

and now its kinda like a big mess in the middle of my room ::womp womp::
i must get back in touch with my artistic side


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

great start, can you PM me a link to where you found hat disney font.


----------



## SoonerGirl

Great work on the scrapbook pages Melanie!  I too, love the Walk of Fame page, and I really like the background paper you used on your title page, I don't think I've seen that particular paper, did you buy that @ Disney?


----------



## DisGal520

Melanie - your expert advice needed please.  

In looking at the ABD screen on AAA's Travel site I see that it says for your trip (2009 version):

Accommodations & Meals
Renaissance Hollywood - Nights 1, 2
*Disneyland® Hotel* - Nights 3, 4, 5

then further down on same page it says:

Disney Difference

Backstage at Jimmy Kimmel Live 
Tour of The Jim Henson Company Studio 
Privately-guided visits to Walt Disney Imagineering and Walt Disney Studios 
*Three days at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel® & Spa *



So I am confused.  Isn't the Disneyland Hotel different from the Grand Californian Hotel?     



thanks
DisGal


----------



## Disneygrl36

jenny105 said:


> Nice work!!  I love the Walk of Fame page!
> 
> lol we posted the same thing (almost) at the same time!


I was pleased with the way that one turned out too!!!



Jennifer48 said:


> Awesome job!


Thanks Jennifer.  I love scrapbooking.  I hope I can do a few more pages this weekend.  I just started 2 new jobs this week so it's been a bit nuts. 


TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Another *Jennifer* here!
> 
> Thank you for posting the scrapbook pages.  They look amazing!   I agree, the Walk of Fame page is neat.
> 
> I am getting so excited about my DLR planning.  However, I have to do it on the sly.  Since, it is all a surprise for DH's birthday.  It will make the drive nice (roadtrip!) that we are driving to the Grand Canyon and Las Vegas on the way up and San Diego (Legoland) on the way back.  A change of scenery will make the drive that much more bearable.  At first, I wanted to fly.  But, I want to visit GC, LV and SD.  So, it is just easier to drive (and more economical.  However, I haven't even created a budget for this trip.  DH is in trouble!$!$!$!$!)  He just knows not to look at the bank statement and let me pay all the bills until June.
> 
> I had a question about the GCH.  Does the monorail *stop* at the resort or just through it?  I can't find that info anywhere.  If it stops at the resort, I may change our reservation.  *Thank you in advance for the info! *
> 
> Jennifer


Seems like the walk of fame page is the winner.   
Your trip sounds great so far Jennifer.  The Grand Canyon is on our to do list.  As Laura said the monorail station isn't right at the Grand but it's not far.



kmab00 said:


> SO cute!!  I love the pages!


Thanks Karen.   



mommaU4 said:


> OMG, I've been away from this TR for too long! Our Girls Only Trip planning has been fast and furious lately, but I'm glad I had the chance to come back and finish up what I'd missed.
> 
> I've loved reading your adventures! Your pics are amazing, and your style of writing just sucks me in!! LOL Made me feel like I was there. Wonderful job.
> 
> Oh, and I am so impressed with your scrapbooking. I am sorely lacking in the creativity department so it always amazes me how talented others are.
> 
> Anyway, just had to thank you and let you know how much I enjoyed it.


Hey Beth   I am jealous of your upcoming trip & can't wait to live it with you on your trippie.
Thanks for the kind words on my trippie.  I had a great time writing it & you guys that have read along & encouraged me have made me feel great.



Aburns8 said:


> Hey Melanie,
> 
> When you are done with yours, would you like to work on mine?


Sure Andrea!!!!!!!!!  My sister-in-law says I should start a scrapbooking business & quit being a nurse.  



jacksparrowfan said:


> Melanie!  Great scrapbooking!  Your very crafty!     I, too, love your Walk of Fame page.


Thanks Laura.  When I sit down to scrapbook I just get lost in my own little world.  It is the only time I forget to eat. 



CangriChika said:


> oh i LOVE your page with the stars on the walk of fame!! i think thats the page im having the most trouble with haha!
> 
> and now its kinda like a big mess in the middle of my room ::womp womp::
> i must get back in touch with my artistic side


I wish I could let myself leave my stuff out by my OCD self won't let me do it.  So I drag it all out & spread it all across my drafting table & then put it all up neatly when I am finished for the day.  
Here's some pixie dust Sakina to get your creative mojo going again. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> great start, can you PM me a link to where you found hat disney font.


Hmmmmmm Dan I don't even remember where I got that.  It was years ago.  I will see what I can dig up.



SoonerGirl said:


> Great work on the scrapbook pages Melanie!  I too, love the Walk of Fame page, and I really like the background paper you used on your title page, I don't think I've seen that particular paper, did you buy that @ Disney?


Thakns so much.  That paper was in a pack I bought at DL-I bought 2 DL packs at the World of Disney store & that was in one of them.



DisGal520 said:


> Melanie - your expert advice needed please.
> 
> In looking at the ABD screen on AAA's Travel site I see that it says for your trip (2009 version):
> 
> Accommodations & Meals
> Renaissance Hollywood - Nights 1, 2
> *Disneyland® Hotel* - Nights 3, 4, 5
> 
> then further down on same page it says:
> 
> Disney Difference
> 
> Backstage at Jimmy Kimmel Live
> Tour of The Jim Henson Company Studio
> Privately-guided visits to Walt Disney Imagineering and Walt Disney Studios
> *Three days at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel® & Spa *
> 
> 
> 
> So I am confused.  Isn't the Disneyland Hotel different from the Grand Californian Hotel?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> DisGal


DisGal......yes they are 2 different hotels.  I bet it's a misprint.  I would call triple A to clarify but as far as I know all the Backstage Magic trip stay at the Grand during their DL time.  Although staying at the DL hotel would be just as magical I think.


----------



## jns

Melanie what a great job you have done with your scrapbooking 

so sad that your report has come to an end


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

jacksparrowfan said:


> Jennifer, the monorail goes through the hotel.  The monorail station is within Downtown Disney and between the Disneyland Hotel and Grand Californian hotels.  Not far at all from each.



 *Thanks for the info!*

 Jennifer


----------



## jenny105

DisGal520 said:


> Melanie - your expert advice needed please.
> 
> In looking at the ABD screen on AAA's Travel site I see that it says for your trip (2009 version):
> 
> Accommodations & Meals
> Renaissance Hollywood - Nights 1, 2
> *Disneyland® Hotel* - Nights 3, 4, 5
> 
> then further down on same page it says:
> 
> Disney Difference
> 
> Backstage at Jimmy Kimmel Live
> Tour of The Jim Henson Company Studio
> Privately-guided visits to Walt Disney Imagineering and Walt Disney Studios
> *Three days at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel® & Spa *
> 
> 
> 
> So I am confused.  Isn't the Disneyland Hotel different from the Grand Californian Hotel?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> DisGal




If you're looking into AAA, I would speak with someone directly about it.  I work for them and we get calls/emails constantly about the website.  There are a lot of misprints and deals that don't exist and sometimes the bookings don't even go through.  I'd be very wary of it.


----------



## DisGal520

jenny105 said:


> If you're looking into AAA, I would speak with someone directly about it.  I work for them and we get calls/emails constantly about the website.  There are a lot of misprints and deals that don't exist and sometimes the bookings don't even go through.  I'd be very wary of it.



Jenny - yes!  when the agent checked into this yesterday she said the Grand Californian would be the correct hotel and she would tell the AAA website people.

I also found out that the single supplement rate would be higher than the $2169.  Like $3037.  So that kind of puts it out of my price range to do the trip alone.   Drat!


----------



## jenny105

DisGal520 said:


> Jenny - yes!  when the agent checked into this yesterday she said the Grand Californian would be the correct hotel and she would tell the AAA website people.
> 
> I also found out that the single supplement rate would be higher than the $2169.  Like $3037.  So that kind of puts it out of my price range to do the trip alone.   Drat!



Aw, boo! 
If I had the $$$, I'd go with you!!     It sounds like an awesome trip! 
No matter what, always double check what you see on the AAA website!  It's disfunctional!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Jackie I hope to do more pages this weekend.  I was really sad to finish up too especially with no long Disney trip on the horizon.  We do have a couple of days after our beach trip in May at the Boardwalk but will only spend one day at Epcot.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Disgal I bet you could find someone to go to avoid that single supplement.  We had two disboard friends sharing a room for that very reason.


----------



## Disneygrl36

I got my scrapbook on this weekend  so here are some more for you guys to enjoy.

El Cap/Jimmy Kimmel










Jim Henson's Studios










Walt's Barn in Griffith Park















Roosevelt Hotel





Imagineering





Walt Disney Studios


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Hi Melanie!  You are creating some very cute pages!  I just cannot seem to find a Kermit sticker in my local strapbook stores.  I really like the one you have.  

At the Studios, did you see the "no lookie-loos allowed" picture on the door of the theater?  Very cute sign with Mickey looking through a hole over a fence.


----------



## SoonerGirl

jacksparrowfan said:


> Hi Melanie!  You are creating some very cute pages!  I just cannot seem to find a Kermit sticker in my local strapbook stores.  I really like the one you have.



You can order it online if you'd like  

http://www.mousememories.com/The-Mu...The-Muppets-Holding-Company-Llc-Ek-Dmpj1.aspx


----------



## jacksparrowfan

SoonerGirl said:


> You can order it online if you'd like
> 
> http://www.mousememories.com/The-Mu...The-Muppets-Holding-Company-Llc-Ek-Dmpj1.aspx



Thank you so much!    Have you ordered from this company before?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Love your scrapbook pages, Melanie!  Since we "went" on the trip with you, it's extra fun to see the pics scrapped!


----------



## Disneygrl36

jacksparrowfan said:


> Hi Melanie!  You are creating some very cute pages!  I just cannot seem to find a Kermit sticker in my local strapbook stores.  I really like the one you have.
> 
> At the Studios, did you see the "no lookie-loos allowed" picture on the door of the theater?  Very cute sign with Mickey looking through a hole over a fence.


Thanks Laura!!  I did not see that sign.  Was it on the inside?  I hope you find a Kermit.  I think I got that and the other small round Muppets stickers at Hobby Lobby. 


MAGICFOR2 said:


> Love your scrapbook pages, Melanie!  Since we "went" on the trip with you, it's extra fun to see the pics scrapped!



Thanks Tammie!  I am glad you guys like seeing them.  Scrapbooking is one of my favorite escapes from the real world.


----------



## Jennifer48

Girl you weren't kidding about getting your scrapbooking on!    Those are great!  My favorite is the Muppets one.   I love Kermit.   Awesome job!


----------



## jenny105

Awesome job!!     When I get back from my trip to WDW, I'm going to send all my pictures to you to make a scrapbook for us!  

*Jennifer48* - Looks like your going on a cruise the week before me!!


----------



## SoonerGirl

jacksparrowfan said:


> Thank you so much!    Have you ordered from this company before?



I've ordered from them lots of times, they have a great selection of Disney stuff!  I always get my order in about a week, never had any problems at all.

Melanie, I totally forgot to tell you, great job on your new pages!  You took so many great pictures, I bet you've had a hard time narrowing down which one's to include in your scrapbook!


----------



## Jennifer48

jenny105 said:


> *Jennifer48* - Looks like your going on a cruise the week before me!!



I'll be sure to keep the ship nice and tidy for you!


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Disneygrl36 said:


> Thanks Laura!!  I did not see that sign.  Was it on the inside?  I hope you find a Kermit.  I think I got that and the other small round Muppets stickers at Hobby Lobby.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Melanie,  I will email you the sign tonight.  It was so cute!
> 
> SoonerGirl,  Thank you for the info.  I will order that Kermit sticker!


----------



## jenny105

Jennifer48 said:


> I'll be sure to keep the ship nice and tidy for you!




  I'm so excited!  I've never been on a Disney cruise!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Jennifer48 said:


> Girl you weren't kidding about getting your scrapbooking on!    Those are great!  My favorite is the Muppets one.   I love Kermit.   Awesome job!


Once I get on a roll watch out.  I hope to do some more later in the week or over the weekend.  Once I start I like to get it finished.  



jenny105 said:


> Awesome job!!     When I get back from my trip to WDW, I'm going to send all my pictures to you to make a scrapbook for us!
> 
> *Jennifer48* - Looks like your going on a cruise the week before me!!


Jenny.....my sis-in-law thinks I should start a business!!!!  



SoonerGirl said:


> I've ordered from them lots of times, they have a great selection of Disney stuff!  I always get my order in about a week, never had any problems at all.
> 
> Melanie, I totally forgot to tell you, great job on your new pages!  You took so many great pictures, I bet you've had a hard time narrowing down which one's to include in your scrapbook!


Thanks.  I had a horrible time narrowing down 1500 pics to 300 to put in an album & what to scrapbook.  I spent hours uploading pictures & then deciding what to print out.  And I am still not sure I got all the best ones.



jacksparrowfan said:


> Disneygrl36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Laura!!  I did not see that sign.  Was it on the inside?  I hope you find a Kermit.  I think I got that and the other small round Muppets stickers at Hobby Lobby.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Melanie,  I will email you the sign tonight.  It was so cute!
> 
> SoonerGirl,  Thank you for the info.  I will order that Kermit sticker!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it.  Where was the sign?
> 
> 
> 
> jenny105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!  I've never been on a Disney cruise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you soon to be cruiser------I am jealous !!!!!!!!!  I love cruising with DCL & you will too Jenny.  It's the only way to go!
Click to expand...


----------



## jenny105

Disneygrl36 said:


> Jenny.....my sis-in-law thinks I should start a business!!!!
> 
> All you soon to be cruiser------I am jealous !!!!!!!!!  I love cruising with DCL & you will too Jenny.  It's the only way to go!




You should!  You're really good at it!  And I'd be a customer, definitely!  

As for DCL, so I've heard!


----------



## travelmel

Hey Melanie!

Great shadowboxes, WONDERFUL, AMAZING scrapbook pictures (so timely!)! Thank you so much for sharing your trip. It was a really great ride.


----------



## Disneygrl36

travelmel said:


> Hey Melanie!
> 
> Great shadowboxes, WONDERFUL, AMAZING scrapbook pictures (so timely!)! Thank you so much for sharing your trip. It was a really great ride.



Awe thanks Melissa.  I really enjoyed sharing my trip with you guys.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Here are some new pages............enjoy.
The Grand Californian










Welcome dinner





Haunted Mansion Holiday





Magic Kingdom early entry










Breakfast with Minnie & Friends





Big Thunder Ranch





Behind the scenes tour





Walt's apt


----------



## jenny105

I love that you put "Sandy Claws" on that page    That's it, I'm definitely sending you all my Disney stuff when I get back so you can scrapbook it!  

GC looks beautiful.  I hope I get out there one day!


----------



## Aburns8

Hey Melanie!

Great pages!  I got over 200 pics printed for my scrapbook.  Tonight I am going to start.  I am going to email pics to you, Debbie, and Sakina.  

A


----------



## Disneygrl36

jenny105 said:


> I love that you put "Sandy Claws" on that page    That's it, I'm definitely sending you all my Disney stuff when I get back so you can scrapbook it!
> 
> GC looks beautiful.  I hope I get out there one day!


The Grand is beautiful!  Thanks for the compliments on my pages!!  I really love scrapbooking!!  I really like the way the Haunted Mansion Holiday page turned out!!  Maybe I really should start a business! 


Aburns8 said:


> Hey Melanie!
> 
> Great pages!  I got over 200 pics printed for my scrapbook.  Tonight I am going to start.  I am going to email pics to you, Debbie, and Sakina.
> 
> A



Can't wait to see your pages Andrea!!


----------



## Jennifer48

As always, awesome job!  

I love the Disneyland paper with the drawing on it.  Did you make that or did it come like that?  Almost looks like a chalk drawing!


----------



## travelmel

I love the pic of the GC in the lower right corner...!

So many great pages!!!  You are awesome at that stuff.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

I just wanted to tell you I've been reading your report and I really enjoyed it! Thank you so much for posting all the wonderful, detailed info that you posted. I really would love to do a trip like this one day!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

For anyone who may be interested in Walt's Apartment, I found a few links I had bookmarked that shows the interior and gives virtual tours. This is great for those of us that may never get to do the ABD tour!

http://www.ocregister.com/multimedia/disneyapartment/

http://www.ocregister.com/multimedia/disneyapartment/

Enjoy!


----------



## CangriChika

Love the new pages!!!
I really need to get to work on mine, this is no fair!
the sad life of a  graphic design student  

But I will definitely let you know when I get some done and up.
mostly likely I will post them up on my myspace.
the link is in my signature, if you go now it has a photo filled trip report of my new friend (DOMO-P) going around epcot!  

Hope I can finish my project so I can get to work!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Hey everybody   Got any pages done yet Sakina????????  I liked the adventures of domo-p.

I got my scrapbook on today again.  It's been awhile & I have to be in the right mood & today I was.

Riding the Lillybelle




Disneyland 50th exhibit




Christmas Parade









Jingles on the carousel




Ode to Julie Andrews




Fantasmic & fireworks




Rides




Goofy's breakfast.


----------



## Jennifer48

Great job again Melanie!  I especially love the Julie Andrews tribute.

My problem with scrapbooking is that I print too many photos that I want to add and I end up not having any room for anything else  

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Aburns8

I still haven't gotten mine done yet.  I will send you, Sakina and Debbie pics once I do some.  Debbie sent me a CD of pics she took on the trip and I need to send all of you what we got!


----------



## jenny105

You are so talented at this!  I love it!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Jennifer48 said:


> Great job again Melanie!  I especially love the Julie Andrews tribute.
> 
> My problem with scrapbooking is that I print too many photos that I want to add and I end up not having any room for anything else
> 
> Keep up the great work!


Thanks Jennifer.  I print out too many photos too & then end up with a big pile at the end that I don't have room to use.   



Aburns8 said:


> I still haven't gotten mine done yet.  I will send you, Sakina and Debbie pics once I do some.  Debbie sent me a CD of pics she took on the trip and I need to send all of you what we got!


I bet Debbie had some awesome shots!!!!!!!!!  I was overwhelmed just with my pictures & the abd pictures.  If I had added in all the rest of the group took too I would have never ever been able to decide what to print.  



jenny105 said:


> You are so talented at this!  I love it!


Thanks Jenny.  I really have fun doing it.


----------



## jacksparrowfan

Melanie!  Great job!!!  I too love the Julie Andrews tribute.  Isn't it fun "reliving" your trip in scrapbooking?    I'm so glad your still sharing your fun.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Melanie!  I love your new pages!  You get alot on yours - I always seem to have the same layout - 3 or 4 pics - I have a hard time cropping.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

another great set of scrap book pages.

we are one step closer to starting ours, we printed 360 pictures.


----------



## Disneygrl36

jacksparrowfan said:


> Melanie!  Great job!!!  I too love the Julie Andrews tribute.  Isn't it fun "reliving" your trip in scrapbooking?    I'm so glad your still sharing your fun.


Thanks Laura.  Yes it is fun reliving the trip..........I love scrapbooking.  I will probably do some more one day this week.  Glad you guys are still liking seeing the pages.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Melanie!  I love your new pages!  You get alot on yours - I always seem to have the same layout - 3 or 4 pics - I have a hard time cropping.


I like to get a lot on my pages.  My pages are not as fancy as some, but I like the way they turn out.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> another great set of scrap book pages.
> 
> we are one step closer to starting ours, we printed 360 pictures.


Thanks Dan.  It is sooooooooo hard to decide which ones to print when you take so many isn't it?  I still have all day Sat, Sun & Mon to scrap.  I might never get finished.


----------



## Disneygrl36

I got on another roll this morning.......

Early entry into DCA




ToT/Monsters Inc




Aladdin




Farewell dinner




Playin in DCA at night




Small World Holiday




Farewell Breakfast at Storytellers




Walk In Walt's Footsteps tour


----------



## SoonerGirl

Great job as usual, Melanie!


----------



## jenny105

I love the picture you got of Roz!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Hi just read through your tr, it was fantastic.

Thankyou so much for sharing.


----------



## Disneygrl36

jenny105 said:


> I love the picture you got of Roz!


Thanks.........she was a riot.


thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Hi just read through your tr, it was fantastic.
> 
> Thankyou so much for sharing.


Glad you enjoyed it.

I am almost finished with my scrapbook........I want to do a Christmas decoration layout, a Disney details layout, & a Food layout & then I will be finished.

Here are some more pages.......
DCA.....pixar play parade & meeting lurkyloo




Windows on Main Street




Rainy day fun




Castle walk through




Lunch at Blue Bayou




Billy Hill




ToonTown









Castle




Bye Disneyland..........





Also..........here's my Easter cake for tomorrow. 
Happy Easter everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aburns8

Yippie!  You made a cake!  I was wondering if you were.  Love the scrapbook.  Still haven't started mine.

I might take a job in New Orleans!  So I am close to a job.


----------



## lurkyloo

Cute!!! I'll bet you can't guess which page of your scrapbook is my favorite....


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great pages!  I love your cakes.  My mom used to make that bunny one - I forgot all about doing that for my grandbabies - thanks for the reminder, and Happy Easter!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aburns8 said:


> Yippie!  You made a cake!  I was wondering if you were.  Love the scrapbook.  Still haven't started mine.
> 
> I might take a job in New Orleans!  So I am close to a job.


You better get cracking on your scrapbook girl.
New Orleans.............woo hoo maybe we could come for a visit.    I'll keep my fingers crossed for you & you would be alot closer to WDW.



lurkyloo said:


> Cute!!! I'll bet you can't guess which page of your scrapbook is my favorite....


Awwwwwww thanks Carrie.  That was such a great day!!!!  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Great pages!  I love your cakes.  My mom used to make that bunny one - I forgot all about doing that for my grandbabies - thanks for the reminder, and Happy Easter!


Thanks Tammie.  A lady at my grandmother's church used to make me one every Easter.  I had no idea how to do one & then found it on line.  Turned out cute & I am glad I jogged your memory.


----------



## jenny105

You are so talented at this!!  I may have to try it when I return from my trip.  I have a Disney scrapbooking kit my sister gave me for Christmas that is yet to be used.  I have 5 months to go for my trip!  I'm so excited!   I started a PTR if you want to check out the details so far.


----------



## Disneygrl36

jenny105 said:


> You are so talented at this!!  I may have to try it when I return from my trip.  I have a Disney scrapbooking kit my sister gave me for Christmas that is yet to be used.  I have 5 months to go for my trip!  I'm so excited!   I started a PTR if you want to check out the details so far.



Thanks!!!!!!!!  Use that kit........it's fun.  I will go check out your ptr.


----------



## Disneygrl36

So I finished up my last pages today........

These are 2 DCA pages that I forgot to post last time.










Disneyland Christmas pages










Food Porn pages










Disney details pages










Last page.............





And the piece de resistance........my wonderful DH printed out my trip report for me & put it in a binder.  It is huge because most of the pics got printed too.
Cover.




Side view





Thanks to those of you that have stuck with me for the long haul.
I will try to do a quick mini-trip report for our couple of days at WDW at the end of our beach trip coming up soon---maybe even a live blog if I can get it figured out.  If I do I will post the links  here.


----------



## Aburns8

LOVE the food pages!  I should start mine this weekend since I am moving soon and that way everything will be in its place!


----------



## jenny105

I love the page with the characters on the roller coaster.  Super cute!  That was really sweet of your DH to bind the whole TR for you.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Aburns8 said:


> LOVE the food pages!  I should start mine this weekend since I am moving soon and that way everything will be in its place!


I had a great time making mine.  I think you have the right idea....get it done before you move.



jenny105 said:


> I love the page with the characters on the roller coaster.  Super cute!  That was really sweet of your DH to bind the whole TR for you.


Thanks..........yes, it was very sweet.  He said it took forever to print out........& the pictures are not all on the pages with the text that go with them, but hey beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I have to truly say that this trip sounds so amazing, does anyone know if it is a trip that ABD will offer for several years, there is just no way I can swing it this year but it just sounds so wonderful.  Also where did you get the Toontown scrapbook pages?? I love them.  _


----------



## Disneygrl36

Thanks for the nice comments.  If this trip continues to be popular I am sure it is one that ABD will continue to offer.  Since it is a uniquely Disney trip I hope they have it for a long time & I hope you can go because it is amazing.

I got those Toontown pages years ago at a scrapbook store.....& just now got around to using them.  They just fit Disneyland's toon town so well.


----------



## podsnel

Well, it took me a full day inbetween baseball games, but i finally finished your magnificent TR! You gave so many wonderful details of your Adventure, it really looks like the expense is worth it!!  I hope there is an ABD in my future!  But I KNOW I will go to DL, I'm thinking August 2010, and you have gotten me very excited for that trip!!

Thanks for all the pics and details, I really enjoyed reading this report just as much as i loved your DCL report-

Ellen


----------



## Disneygrl36

Thanks so much Ellen.  
ABD is really amazing.  We are trying to decide if we want to do another one maybe next spring.....we are thinking about Southwest Splendors.
I really enjoyed writing this trip report & having people like you say they enjoyed it & it helped build their anticipation of a trip to DL makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## travelmel

Hey Melanie - 

We got new TiVo which includes a TV station called *Ovation* and I watched a movie today called "The Hand Behind The Mouse - The Ub Iwerks Story." Have you seen this?

http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Behind-Mouse-Iwerks-Story/dp/B00005NZEK

I kept thinking about you the whole time. If you haven't seen this documentary *YOU HAVE TO!* It was SO GOOD!!! I know you would absolutely love it. 

I hope you are doing wonderfully.. I haven't been around much. What's new??

Travelmel


----------



## Disneygrl36

Hey Melissa.............
No I haven't seen that documentary.  I will have to check that out.  Thanks for thinking of me.
What's new.......new jobs & a new ticker.  
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hello! 
I am currently reading your TR (page 11 so far) and enjoying it immensely!
DW (Katscradle) and I are so excited to be getting this glimpse of what the tour holds in store for us, because...........

We are going to be on the ABD/BSM tour on April 13-18 2010 with 38 other DISers, including Pete, Walter, John and Kevin from the DisUnplugged Podcast!
There is a whole stickied thread dedicated to it on the DisUnplugged Boards.

Link to the thread here  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2181104

This will be a very busy year for us.
Just got back from 2 weeks in WDW and the DisUnplugged Podcast Cruise #1 on the Wonder.
Preparing for 2 weeks in Dec '09 at BLT and any possible "Mousefesty" events that may be planned by the DISteam and DU travel.
Then the ABD tour in April 2010.
Then its back to WDW for Dec '10 and Podcast Cruise #2 on Dec 12 2010.
Mickey is making a fortune off of us lately.....

Anyway, thank you again for your incredibly detailed report and all the great pics and vids!
A wealth of information for this OCD planner!


----------



## travelmel

3guysandagal said:


> We are going to be on the ABD/BSM tour on April 13-18 2010 with 38 other DISers, including Pete, Walter, John and Kevin from the DisUnplugged Podcast!
> There is a whole stickied thread dedicated to it on the DisUnplugged Boards.



You guys looked like you had fun on that cruise! (i follow Todd C and Dodie S on Facebook  )



Disneygrl36 said:


> Hey Melissa.............
> No I haven't seen that documentary.  I will have to check that out.  Thanks for thinking of me.
> What's new.......new jobs & a new ticker.
> Hope all is well with you.



That IS a fancy ticker! Flashing and everything. Any cake pics that I missed??


----------



## Disneygrl36

3guysandagal said:


> Hello!
> I am currently reading your TR (page 11 so far) and enjoying it immensely!
> DW (Katscradle) and I are so excited to be getting this glimpse of what the tour holds in store for us, because...........
> 
> We are going to be on the ABD/BSM tour on April 13-18 2010 with 38 other DISers, including Pete, Walter, John and Kevin from the DisUnplugged Podcast!
> There is a whole stickied thread dedicated to it on the DisUnplugged Boards.
> 
> Link to the thread here  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2181104
> 
> This will be a very busy year for us.
> Just got back from 2 weeks in WDW and the DisUnplugged Podcast Cruise #1 on the Wonder.
> Preparing for 2 weeks in Dec '09 at BLT and any possible "Mousefesty" events that may be planned by the DISteam and DU travel.
> Then the ABD tour in April 2010.
> Then its back to WDW for Dec '10 and Podcast Cruise #2 on Dec 12 2010.
> Mickey is making a fortune off of us lately.....
> 
> Anyway, thank you again for your incredibly detailed report and all the great pics and vids!
> A wealth of information for this OCD planner!


Wow......you guys are lucky to be able to do all those Disney trips in one year.  I am so glad you are enjoying my trip report & that it is helpful.  You are going to have a blast on the trip.  Make sure you let me know if you do a trip report.  I haven't seen many for Backstage Magic & I love to live vicariously though others trips too!!!!



travelmel said:


> You guys looked like you had fun on that cruise! (i follow Todd C and Dodie S on Facebook  )
> That IS a fancy ticker! Flashing and everything. Any cake pics that I missed??


Thanks Melissa....I wanted to have the Halloween party ticker in there too.  I can't believe we are going to be able to make it work so we both will be there for our bdays this time.  They are a week apart & we have been before on mine, but Eric has never been for his.
I haven't made many cakes lately.  I need to do one soon!!!!
PS Have you seen the New Moon trailer yet?


----------



## travelmel

Disneygrl36 said:


> Thanks Melissa....I wanted to have the Halloween party ticker in there too.  I can't believe we are going to be able to make it work so we both will be there for our bdays this time.  They are a week apart & we have been before on mine, but Eric has never been for his.
> I haven't made many cakes lately.  I need to do one soon!!!!
> PS Have you seen the New Moon trailer yet?



Yes, maybe you could Twilight theme one?? 

I am avoiding anything New Moon... I don't want it to distract me when I see the movie like the INCESSANT trailers for Twilight did. (Say it.. OUT LOUD)


----------



## jenny105

Disneygrl36 said:


> Thanks Melissa....I wanted to have the Halloween party ticker in there too.  I can't believe we are going to be able to make it work so we both will be there for our bdays this time.  They are a week apart & we have been before on mine, but Eric has never been for his.
> I haven't made many cakes lately.  I need to do one soon!!!!
> PS Have you seen the New Moon trailer yet?



I've seen it!  I know the boy is only 17 but I knew there was a reason Jacob was my favorite! Wowza!


----------



## avahoneybee

Fairly new here but I found your report and loved reading it.  

I'm planning on calling the concierge number today to inquire about some of the items on the itinerary but I did have a quick question if you wouldn't mind?  

It states on the Disney website, VIP access.  Is this access to the rides in Disneyland (as in not waiting in line)?  We're trying to decide if we'll be going next August (instead of a Europe cruise - I think this is out).  Also, is Walt's Barn and carousel included in the trip itinerary?  I noticed you went there prior but also during the tour.  

Thank you so much for your help!

I love your phots by the way.  So nice!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

avahoneybee said:


> Fairly new here but I found your report and loved reading it.
> 
> I'm planning on calling the concierge number today to inquire about some of the items on the itinerary but I did have a quick question if you wouldn't mind?
> 
> It states on the Disney website, VIP access.  Is this access to the rides in Disneyland (as in not waiting in line)?  We're trying to decide if we'll be going next August (instead of a Europe cruise - I think this is out).  Also, is Walt's Barn and carousel included in the trip itinerary?  I noticed you went there prior but also during the tour.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I love your phots by the way.  So nice!!



Hi!!!!  I am glad that people are still finding  my report uesful.
We did get lots of fast passes for rides but we did not get access without waiting in line except for Soarin' the morning of the DCA behind the scenes tour & the private Turtle Talk with Crush.  We went on the Haunted Mansioin without waiting our first night at Disneyland as well, but I am not sure that is an every time thing.

A visit to Walt's Barn is contingent on the volunteers being able to be there to open it up for you.  They do this the day you go to Jim Henson studios.  I am not sure if there have been groups that did not do it or not, but they do say it may not always be available.  We went to Griffith Park on our own before the tour started as I wanted to make sure to see the carousel (which was closed) & Walt's barn (which we could see through the fence since they were closed) just in case we didn't go.  It was great being able to go in Walt's barn though....so much incredible memoribilia.  

Hope this helps.  Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## aspen37

Hi Melanie,

I loved your report! It was the best I have read/seen for this trip. I will also be on the ABD that 3guysandagal was talking about. 

When you were talking about being in Walt's apartment I have to say that I started to have tears run down my face. I can't wait to be able to see his apartment with my own eyes. I have been to Disneyland many times and I have always wanted to go in his apartment. This will be such a treat. I loved the pin that they gave you signifying that you had been there. I am happy that they do take a picture of the group in the apartment too. 

Thanks for the pictures of the stuff you bought at the imagineering store. I have been wondering what the stuff looks like from the store. 
I hope we get to see Lucky on our trip. I have been fascinated will him and have always wanted to see him. I was lucky enough on my last trip to see Remy at Chefs de France. He was really cool. I can't imagine how cool Lucky would be to see. 

I have to say that your report has made me really excited about this trip.


----------



## Disneygrl36

aspen37 said:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> I loved your report! It was the best I have read/seen for this trip. I will also be on the ABD that 3guysandagal was talking about.
> 
> When you were talking about being in Walt's apartment I have to say that I started to have tears run down my face. I can't wait to be able to see his apartment with my own eyes. I have been to Disneyland many times and I have always wanted to go in his apartment. This will be such a treat. I loved the pin that they gave you signifying that you had been there. I am happy that they do take a picture of the group in the apartment too.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures of the stuff you bought at the imagineering store. I have been wondering what the stuff looks like from the store.
> I hope we get to see Lucky on our trip. I have been fascinated will him and have always wanted to see him. I was lucky enough on my last trip to see Remy at Chefs de France. He was really cool. I can't imagine how cool Lucky would be to see.
> 
> I have to say that your report has made me really excited about this trip.



So glad you found my report & enjoyed it.  
I am sorry I made you cry but being in Walt's apartment just had such a profound effect on me that I am glad that my description evoked the emotions that I was feeling.  
I hope you have a wonderful time.  It really is a once in a lifetime experience.  
Let me know if you have any questions or if I can help in any way.

P. S.  I was thinking about booking Chefs this trip in Oct if Remy is still going to be there because I saw the pics & he looks so cute.


----------



## glenpreece

I LOVED your TR!!! I travel solo to WDW and was looking for a way to DL and LA solo and this is def it!!!! Thanks again for the great report I need to to do this Adv By Disney!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

Hi Melanie,

Have you heard about the family who got to stay the night in the Haunted Mansion last night? Well, a radio station in LA called KLOS had a live webcam in the stretching during the family's stay. You can go to www.markandbrian.com to view some of the footage. But that is not why I'm posting this. Stacia Martin was on their radio program this morning. She is AMAZING! She is a walking Encyclopedia of Disneyland knowledge. I was so amazed. I can't wait to meet her in April!


----------



## travelmel

Hi Melanie!

Rick Springfield is coming to a casino near us... I just giggled and thought of you... ITS AN AFFAIR OF THE HEART.... do do .....


----------



## stenogoddess

Hey Melanie!  

Your trip report is awesome!  It really convinced me to put down the money and go.  My DH and I are going with the Dis group in April.  (Hi John, Hi Anna!)
You also talked me into renting a car to go up to the Observatory, etc.  What a great idea!  I'm glad you had it so I could steal it!  

I'm a scrapper too! I love your pages.  I'm already designing my pages in my head.  

How did you attach your pins in your shadow box??  I tried to do that with my Disney 1/2 Marathon pins and they fell down, so somehow I'm doing it wrong.  Any ideas for me!? 

Thanks!

PS:  New Moon trailer is TOO COOL!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Another couple booked for the ABD Podcast trip.  Hello fellow travelers.  

I first read Melanie's Trip Report last year, before we even headed west for our first DLR trip.  I can honestly say ... *Melanie's Trip Report is the reason I booked our upcoming ABD trip.  *It is full of such great detail and emotion.  Being a Disneyphile, I wanted to experience what she experienced.  I was on a seesaw debating whether to book this trip due to the cost and our children's ages (9, 6 and 3).  Once the Podcast announced the trip, I knew it was a sign.  However, I booked it for just DH and myself.  We have never been on a trip alone without the children.    I can't wait!  With all the tours and the behind the scenes peaks at Disneyland, I felt this was definitely a tour for just DH and myself.  I didn't want to ruin the trip for other travelers who are forking over thousands of dollars for this trip to have younger children along who can get rowdy at times.   If this trip goes as well as I think it will, we plan to take the kids to Italy on an ABD trip in a few years when they can appreciate it better. 

Thank you again to Melanie for this great Trip Report! 

 Jennifer


----------



## aspen37

stenogoddess said:


> Hey Melanie!
> 
> Your trip report is awesome!  It really convinced me to put down the money and go.  My DH and I are going with the Dis group in April.  (Hi John, Hi Anna!)
> You also talked me into renting a car to go up to the Observatory, etc.  What a great idea!  I'm glad you had it so I could steal it!
> 
> I'm a scrapper too! I love your pages.  I'm already designing my pages in my head.
> 
> How did you attach your pins in your shadow box??  I tried to do that with my Disney 1/2 Marathon pins and they fell down, so somehow I'm doing it wrong.  Any ideas for me!?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS:  New Moon trailer is TOO COOL!



Hey Lauren!

Griffith Park is awesome. It's been awhile since I have to the Observatory but I always loved going up there. If it is a clear day you can get some great pictures of LA and the Hollywood sign.


----------



## thmar

Just happened to come across this....all I can say is...WOW!!
What an awesome vacation and trip report!  I thoroughly enjoyed reading it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Disneygrl36

glenpreece said:


> I LOVED your TR!!! I travel solo to WDW and was looking for a way to DL and LA solo and this is def it!!!! Thanks again for the great report I need to to do this Adv By Disney!!!!!


Glad you enjoyed it & this would be an awesome solo trip for you to do.  Put it on your bucket list & GO!!!!!!!!!!



aspen37 said:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> Have you heard about the family who got to stay the night in the Haunted Mansion last night? Well, a radio station in LA called KLOS had a live webcam in the stretching during the family's stay. You can go to www.markandbrian.com to view some of the footage. But that is not why I'm posting this. Stacia Martin was on their radio program this morning. She is AMAZING! She is a walking Encyclopedia of Disneyland knowledge. I was so amazed. I can't wait to meet her in April!


Stacia was so amazing.......& so gracious.  I just loved talking to her.  Glad you are getting to meet her in April on your ABD.



travelmel said:


> Hi Melanie!
> 
> Rick Springfield is coming to a casino near us... I just giggled and thought of you... ITS AN AFFAIR OF THE HEART.... do do .....


Hey Melissa!!!!!!!!!!  We saw Rick at Biltmore in Asheville the last weekend of July.  LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE him more & more every year. 



stenogoddess said:


> Hey Melanie!
> 
> Your trip report is awesome!  It really convinced me to put down the money and go.  My DH and I are going with the Dis group in April.  (Hi John, Hi Anna!)
> You also talked me into renting a car to go up to the Observatory, etc.  What a great idea!  I'm glad you had it so I could steal it!
> 
> I'm a scrapper too! I love your pages.  I'm already designing my pages in my head.
> 
> How did you attach your pins in your shadow box??  I tried to do that with my Disney 1/2 Marathon pins and they fell down, so somehow I'm doing it wrong.  Any ideas for me!?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS:  New Moon trailer is TOO COOL!


Glad that my trip report could convince people to go.  It is such a great trip.  
Enjoy your time with the rental car.....lunch at the Tam O'Shanter was so good too maybe you should try that.
My shadow box has a cushy board type thing & my pins just pushed right in & have stayed ok.



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Another couple booked for the ABD Podcast trip.  Hello fellow travelers.
> 
> I first read Melanie's Trip Report last year, before we even headed west for our first DLR trip.  I can honestly say ... *Melanie's Trip Report is the reason I booked our upcoming ABD trip.  *It is full of such great detail and emotion.  Being a Disneyphile, I wanted to experience what she experienced.  I was on a seesaw debating whether to book this trip due to the cost and our children's ages (9, 6 and 3).  Once the Podcast announced the trip, I knew it was a sign.  However, I booked it for just DH and myself.  We have never been on a trip alone without the children.    I can't wait!  With all the tours and the behind the scenes peaks at Disneyland, I felt this was definitely a tour for just DH and myself.  I didn't want to ruin the trip for other travelers who are forking over thousands of dollars for this trip to have younger children along who can get rowdy at times.   If this trip goes as well as I think it will, we plan to take the kids to Italy on an ABD trip in a few years when they can appreciate it better.
> 
> Thank you again to Melanie for this great Trip Report!
> 
> Jennifer


You are so welcome Jennifer & I am so glad you & your DH are doing this for yourselves!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ya'll are making me blush with all the nice things you are saying about my trippie.



thmar said:


> Just happened to come across this....all I can say is...WOW!!
> What an awesome vacation and trip report!  I thoroughly enjoyed reading it.
> Thanks for sharing.


So glad you found it & enjoyed it.  I really had a great time writing it because it helped me relive the trip.

NOW.............ALL YOU GUYS THAT ARE GOING BETTER BE WRITING TRIP REPORTS SO I CAN RELIVE IT VICARIOUSLY THROUGH YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Disneygrl36 said:


> NOW.............ALL YOU GUYS THAT ARE GOING BETTER BE WRITING TRIP REPORTS SO I CAN RELIVE IT VICARIOUSLY THROUGH YOU!!!!!!!!!



Already started ...

First Disneyland trip was magical.  Heading back for more magic!  Pre-Trip Report (April 2010)

 Jennifer


----------



## TnMaryJo

Hey, Melanie! I just found your trip report today. I have gotten thru about half of it! Where are you guys from? I live in Lenoir City.
I was so excited to see a fellow East Tennessean that loves Disney. I think when you go on this particular ABD tour, you are the ultimate fan. I'm getting there. I am leaving for DL in 2 weeks to run the DL Half Marathon and going to the D23 Expo.
I can't wait to come back and read the rest. Great job!


----------



## CinderALLIE

Hi Melanie,

Just got through re-reading your trip report.  Love it.  I've had this trip booked since August 08 and you have made me even more excited to go...if that was possible.  I love the little pre-trip extras you did (Griffith Park and Tam O'Shatners) and I'm totally ripping you off and doing them also.  I already had decided to go to the cemetery to pay my respects to the man who has meant so much to me...and well everyone.  It'll be a very sad experience.


----------



## Disneygrl36

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Already started ...
> 
> First Disneyland trip was magical.  Heading back for more magic!  Pre-Trip Report (April 2010)
> 
> Jennifer


Cool....I will be going over to follow along!!!!



TnMaryJo said:


> Hey, Melanie! I just found your trip report today. I have gotten thru about half of it! Where are you guys from? I live in Lenoir City.
> I was so excited to see a fellow East Tennessean that loves Disney. I think when you go on this particular ABD tour, you are the ultimate fan. I'm getting there. I am leaving for DL in 2 weeks to run the DL Half Marathon and going to the D23 Expo.
> I can't wait to come back and read the rest. Great job!


Well hello neighbor!!!!  We live in Jefferson City.  
Glad you found my trip report.  It really is an ultimate fan kind of trip & that would describe me to a t!  Have a great time in Disneyland & say hello to Walt for me!



CinderALLIE said:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> Just got through re-reading your trip report.  Love it.  I've had this trip booked since August 08 and you have made me even more excited to go...if that was possible.  I love the little pre-trip extras you did (Griffith Park and Tam O'Shatners) and I'm totally ripping you off and doing them also.  I already had decided to go to the cemetery to pay my respects to the man who has meant so much to me...and well everyone.  It'll be a very sad experience.


So glad you enjoyed my trip report....wow a re-read!!!!  I hope your trip is as magical as ours was.  Glad you are ripping me off--it really was a great mixture of great things to do the day the trip started.  The cemetary is really beautiful---I wish we had taken more time to explore as there are some charming little chapels scattered around.  Have a blast!!!!  Let me know if I can answer any questions.  And SO jealous you live in Australia....one of the places I have on my bucket list to visit.


----------



## Pooh_Girl

*I found your TR the other night, and just finished it.  WOW!!!  What an amazing trip you guys had.  DH and I were talking about this tour and after reading your TR, we are going to try to make it happen.  Thanks for giving such a detailed description of your trip.  It makes it really nice for people to get an idea of what ABD is all about.  You did a fabulous job.  
I also loved your scrapbook pages too!!  I'm a huge scrapbooker as well, and it's nice to see other people's creativity.*


----------



## Disneygrl36

Pooh_Girl said:


> *I found your TR the other night, and just finished it.  WOW!!!  What an amazing trip you guys had.  DH and I were talking about this tour and after reading your TR, we are going to try to make it happen.  Thanks for giving such a detailed description of your trip.  It makes it really nice for people to get an idea of what ABD is all about.  You did a fabulous job.
> I also loved your scrapbook pages too!!  I'm a huge scrapbooker as well, and it's nice to see other people's creativity.*



Pooh Girl....so glad you find my trip report.  You will not be disappointed in booking this trip.  It is such a wonderful adventure for people who really love Walt & all things Disney.  Make sure & share your story when you take the trip.  
I am behind on my scrapbooking right now a bit.....need to do our May vacation & a few of our little side trips.  I was telling my hubby that I need to get it done before our upcoming Oct Disney trip so I will be free to focus on that when we get back.  
Went & browsed your pages & they are great.  I just love how scrapbooking allows you to really relive your trip & I don't know about you but I go back & look at mine all the time.


----------



## Pooh_Girl

Disneygrl36 said:


> Pooh Girl....so glad you find my trip report.  You will not be disappointed in booking this trip.  It is such a wonderful adventure for people who really love Walt & all things Disney.  Make sure & share your story when you take the trip.
> I am behind on my scrapbooking right now a bit.....need to do our May vacation & a few of our little side trips.  I was telling my hubby that I need to get it done before our upcoming Oct Disney trip so I will be free to focus on that when we get back.
> Went & browsed your pages & they are great.  I just love how scrapbooking allows you to really relive your trip & I don't know about you but I go back & look at mine all the time.



*Thanks for the compliments!!  Feel free to scraplift anything of mine anytime.  
I really hope we get to take this trip sometime, it's so expensive though!! Hopefully sometime soon we will get to go!!*


----------



## sahbushka

I'm only on page 5, but I am really enjoying your report!

Sarah


----------



## Disneygrl36

sahbushka said:


> I'm only on page 5, but I am really enjoying your report!
> 
> Sarah



Thanks Sarah!!!!


----------



## Ms. Shuttergirl

I am about to visit DL for the first time, and reading your trip report made me want to book a 2nd trip so I can do the same holiday.  What a wonderful trip report.  I loved it.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Ms. Shuttergirl said:


> I am about to visit DL for the first time, and reading your trip report made me want to book a 2nd trip so I can do the same holiday.  What a wonderful trip report.  I loved it.



Have an awesome time at Disneyland.....stop by the Fire Station & say hello to Walt for me.  
Glad you liked my report.  It was such a wonderful trip that I just had to share it.:


----------



## mommykds

Melanie,

What an awesome trip report.  You really conveyed the magic you felt through your report.  What a wonderful experience!

We are planning our first trip to DL in February & your report has made us even more excited about the trip.

Thanks for taking the time to post your report & your wonderful pictures!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

mommykds said:


> Melanie,
> 
> What an awesome trip report.  You really conveyed the magic you felt through your report.  What a wonderful experience!
> 
> We are planning our first trip to DL in February & your report has made us even more excited about the trip.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post your report & your wonderful pictures!!




Glad you enjoyed it.  You will love Disneyland...it has a different feel.  I am so glad my feelings came through the way I wanted them to in describing this report because it was just so special.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Melanie!  I haven't been here for awhile.  Loved the end of your scrapbook,and you have quite a fan club!  I'm heading over to your PTR so I can catch all the fun for your next trip! 

P.S.  hmmm - won't open - I'll try again later, I guess.


----------



## Disneygrl36

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Melanie!  I haven't been here for awhile.  Loved the end of your scrapbook,and you have quite a fan club!  I'm heading over to your PTR so I can catch all the fun for your next trip!
> 
> P.S.  hmmm - won't open - I'll try again later, I guess.



Hey Tammie.  
I think I have it fixed now.........see you in the pre-trip report.


----------



## heaven2dc

Melanie - all I can is Wow -what an awesome trip and fabulous TR!!  

We all were able to live the trip through you and I felt so emotional when you spoke about Walt and his wonderful sense of bringing the magic to all of us!  Thank you for sharing your story with us!


----------



## Disneygrl36

heaven2dc said:


> Melanie - all I can is Wow -what an awesome trip and fabulous TR!!
> 
> We all were able to live the trip through you and I felt so emotional when you spoke about Walt and his wonderful sense of bringing the magic to all of us!  Thank you for sharing your story with us!



Thanks so much......I really felt so deeply about how wonderful this trip was & am so glad that it really was conveyed in my trip report.


----------



## runskyhy

Fantastic TR! Thank you so much for all the awesome details! We just booked this vacay for the beginning of next year. Yeah!


----------



## Kurby

i know it was a year and a half ago but i just found your tr and am LOVING it.

we're looking at ABD and Hollywood was the first one we looked in detail at.  thanks for posting your tr.

can't wait to finish reading it.

i'll ask this one question though - how was it arriving before the ABD actually started?  we would probably be driving in and though of staying at the Hilton before and leaving our car parked there through the trip since they have transportation that would take us away from the first hotel.

Do you think it would be better to park at the airport and go directly to the ABD hotel or wait until it officially starts.  know what i mean


----------



## Disneygrl36

runskyhy said:


> Fantastic TR! Thank you so much for all the awesome details! We just booked this vacay for the beginning of next year. Yeah!


Thanks runskyhy......I hope you have a wonderful trip.



Kurby said:


> i know it was a year and a half ago but i just found your tr and am LOVING it.
> 
> we're looking at ABD and Hollywood was the first one we looked in detail at.  thanks for posting your tr.
> 
> can't wait to finish reading it.
> 
> i'll ask this one question though - how was it arriving before the ABD actually started?  we would probably be driving in and though of staying at the Hilton before and leaving our car parked there through the trip since they have transportation that would take us away from the first hotel.
> 
> Do you think it would be better to park at the airport and go directly to the ABD hotel or wait until it officially starts.  know what i mean


I think it's awesome that people are still finding my trippie & finding it helpful.  It was great arriving early & we really enjoyed our morning exploring on our own before the trip started.  I am not sure about your car, but you could call ABD & ask them what to do about your car since they provide all the transportation within the trip.  I called them & arranged the pre-trip night through them & got a discounted rate from what the Renaissance would have charged.  It was nice already being in the hotel where the tour would start & we were able to stay in the same room.  Let me know if you  have more questions as I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We leave in *26 days *for sunny California.  And this trip is happening because of Melanie.   

  About this time last year, I found this thread.  I hadn't ventured into the Disneyland section of the boards prior to then.  But, we had been to WDW so much.  We felt it was time to see the "original" park.  So, DH and I started talking about a west coast roadtrip.  In my DISresearch, I found this thread and read the whole trip report in one sitting.  It was so well writtten and told a story.  Like a good book, I couldn't look away.    Reading about Melanie's Adventure and her emotional experience, made me want to be a part of it.  Being a *BIG* Disney fan, I was a little jealous of her experience too.  

So, it got the ball rolling of the idea of taking an ABD CA Tour.  Because of the expense (we are a family of five) of an ABD trip, I had been dragging my feet on booking anything.  When I heard a DISUnplugged Podcast about an upcoming ABD CA Backstage Magic Tour *WITH* the Podcast Crew, it was like a "sign".    I had been contemplating for months on whether to book this trip and hear was a *BIG* sign that I should do it.  However, instead of our whole family going, I decided this would be something DH and I should experience just the two of us.  I didn't know how well the children would do with all the tours and dinners.  So, here we are 26 days until we board a plane on our way to LAX.  Our first trip without the kids.  All I can say is ...

*Yahooooooooooooo!*

 Jennifer


----------



## Circusgirl

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We leave in *26 days *for sunny California.  And this trip is happening because of Melanie.
> 
> About this time last year, I found this thread.  I hadn't ventured into the Disneyland section of the boards prior to then.  But, we had been to WDW so much.  We felt it was time to see the "original" park.  So, DH and I started talking about a west coast roadtrip.  In my DISresearch, I found this thread and read the whole trip report in one sitting.  It was so well writtten and told a story.  Like a good book, I couldn't look away.    Reading about Melanie's Adventure and her emotional experience, made me want to be a part of it.  Being a *BIG* Disney fan, I was a little jealous of her experience too.
> 
> So, it got the ball rolling of the idea of taking an ABD CA Tour.  Because of the expense (we are a family of five) of an ABD trip, I had been dragging my feet on booking anything.  When I heard a DISUnplugged Podcast about an upcoming ABD CA Backstage Magic Tour *WITH* the Podcast Crew, it was like a "sign".    I had been contemplating for months on whether to book this trip and hear was a *BIG* sign that I should do it.  However, instead of our whole family going, I decided this would be something DH and I should experience just the two of us.  I didn't know how well the children would do with all the tours and dinners.  So, here we are 26 days until we board a plane on our way to LAX.  Our first trip without the kids.  All I can say is ...
> 
> *Yahooooooooooooo!*
> 
> Jennifer



Jennifer, this is almost exactly what happened to me, too!  I had looked at the ABD tours, and loved the idea of this trip especially, but thought I would never do more than contemplate it due to the expense.  It was in the dream only category.  Then I read Melanie's trip report, and it went from never to MUST DO IT!

Then I heard about the DISUnplugged Podcast crew's trip, it went from someday to NOW!  Only I was a minute later to sign up than the last people who signed up for the tour before it was completely booked.  I waited on the waiting list, and had actually given up completely as the months went by.
I was coming home from a trip to the east coast in August when I discovered a message from someone in Canada on my cell ("Who do I know in Canada?", I asked myself) when I turned it back on after the flight.
It was Katherine, telling me that a space on the tour had opened up, and to call Kevin RIGHT AWAY.  Good DISfriend that she is, she had also let Kevin know I was interested.  I hadn't called my home machine while I was away and after sending Kevin a message while I was still sitting on the plane, I got home to discover he had almost moved to Seattle in his efforts to reach me over the weekend.  After the small comedy of phone calls, I was on the bus.

Happy months later, we are tantalizingly close to going.  

Thanks, Melanie!!!


----------



## aspen37

Melanie, I'm also on the same trip as Jen and Heather. I have read your TR a couple of times since I first read it in June and still smile, laugh and get a few tears reading it. You are a great storyteller. I also wanted to say thank you again for making me so excited about this trip.   
I can't believe that we are less than a month from leaving. It seems like it was along time ago that I first read your TR.


----------



## Disneygrl36

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We leave in *26 days *for sunny California.  And this trip is happening because of Melanie.
> 
> About this time last year, I found this thread.  I hadn't ventured into the Disneyland section of the boards prior to then.  But, we had been to WDW so much.  We felt it was time to see the "original" park.  So, DH and I started talking about a west coast roadtrip.  In my DISresearch, I found this thread and read the whole trip report in one sitting.  It was so well writtten and told a story.  Like a good book, I couldn't look away.    Reading about Melanie's Adventure and her emotional experience, made me want to be a part of it.  Being a *BIG* Disney fan, I was a little jealous of her experience too.
> 
> So, it got the ball rolling of the idea of taking an ABD CA Tour.  Because of the expense (we are a family of five) of an ABD trip, I had been dragging my feet on booking anything.  When I heard a DISUnplugged Podcast about an upcoming ABD CA Backstage Magic Tour *WITH* the Podcast Crew, it was like a "sign".    I had been contemplating for months on whether to book this trip and hear was a *BIG* sign that I should do it.  However, instead of our whole family going, I decided this would be something DH and I should experience just the two of us.  I didn't know how well the children would do with all the tours and dinners.  So, here we are 26 days until we board a plane on our way to LAX.  Our first trip without the kids.  All I can say is ...
> 
> *Yahooooooooooooo!*
> 
> Jennifer





Circusgirl said:


> Jennifer, this is almost exactly what happened to me, too!  I had looked at the ABD tours, and loved the idea of this trip especially, but thought I would never do more than contemplate it due to the expense.  It was in the dream only category.  Then I read Melanie's trip report, and it went from never to MUST DO IT!
> 
> Then I heard about the DISUnplugged Podcast crew's trip, it went from someday to NOW!  Only I was a minute later to sign up than the last people who signed up for the tour before it was completely booked.  I waited on the waiting list, and had actually given up completely as the months went by.
> I was coming home from a trip to the east coast in August when I discovered a message from someone in Canada on my cell ("Who do I know in Canada?", I asked myself) when I turned it back on after the flight.
> It was Katherine, telling me that a space on the tour had opened up, and to call Kevin RIGHT AWAY.  Good DISfriend that she is, she had also let Kevin know I was interested.  I hadn't called my home machine while I was away and after sending Kevin a message while I was still sitting on the plane, I got home to discover he had almost moved to Seattle in his efforts to reach me over the weekend.  After the small comedy of phone calls, I was on the bus.
> 
> Happy months later, we are tantalizingly close to going.
> 
> Thanks, Melanie!!!





aspen37 said:


> Melanie, I'm also on the same trip as Jen and Heather. I have read your TR a couple of times since I first read it in June and still smile, laugh and get a few tears reading it. You are a great storyteller. I also wanted to say thank you again for making me so excited about this trip.
> I can't believe that we are less than a month from leaving. It seems like it was along time ago that I first read your TR.



Wow you guys......I am overwhelmed.  What a nice thing to read after a very long clinical day with my nursing students.  Ya'll made my day.  
I so enjoyed writing this trip report after coming back from the trip.  It really let me relive it in detail & I was glad so many people enjoyed it.  I am also glad it helped some of you decide to go on this magnificient trip.  I am so excited for you guys to go on this once in a lifetime trip.  If you get to have Diana or Kristen as a guide please tell them hello for me.  Is anybody planning on writing a trip report....if so point me in the right direction so I can read it & relive my experience through you guys.
Have a blast............you will not be disappointed.


----------



## aspen37

Disneygrl36 said:


> Wow you guys......I am overwhelmed.  What a nice thing to read after a very long clinical day with my nursing students.  Ya'll made my day.
> I so enjoyed writing this trip report after coming back from the trip.  It really let me relive it in detail & I was glad so many people enjoyed it.  I am also glad it helped some of you decide to go on this magnificient trip.  I am so excited for you guys to go on this once in a lifetime trip.  If you get to have Diana or Kristen as a guide please tell them hello for me.  Is anybody planning on writing a trip report....if so point me in the right direction so I can read it & relive my experience through you guys.
> Have a blast............you will not be disappointed.



Hi Melanie,

I have started a pre TR and here is the link. I have never written a TR, but your TR gave me the courage to attempt it. 

Here is the link.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2408048


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Melanie,

While on the ABD tour, I know we are *NOT* allowed to bring our camera on portions of the Hollywood section.  How do they enforce this?  If we leave them on the bus, is it secure?????  

 Jennifer


----------



## jacksparrowfan

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Melanie,
> 
> While on the ABD tour, I know we are *NOT* allowed to bring our camera on portions of the Hollywood section.  How do they enforce this?  If we leave them on the bus, is it secure?????
> 
> Jennifer




Hi!  I thought I would relay my experience, if thats ok.  For me, things changed from my first tour, to directions from last October.  Places where it's a definite no, they would lock up our cameras (Jim Henson) or ask us to leave the cameras on the bus (Imagineering). The bus driver stayed with the bus.  (Our driver has been on many of the ABD BM tours. He was wonderful!)  All other places, we were on the honor system and we listened.  My first tour, they took our cameras when we went backstage.  In October they did not.  Honor system.  Also, when in the park alone, while cast members are working and getting ready for the day.  They asked us to be careful.  I felt very secure when they did take the camera.  No problems at all.  Enjoy your trip.  Your in for an amazing time!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

jacksparrowfan said:


> Hi!  I thought I would relay my experience, if thats ok.  For me, things changed from my first tour, to directions from last October.  Places where it's a definite no, they would lock up our cameras (Jim Henson) or ask us to leave the cameras on the bus (Imagineering). The bus driver stayed with the bus.  (Our driver has been on many of the ABD BM tours. He was wonderful!)  All other places, we were on the honor system and we listened.  My first tour, they took our cameras when we went backstage.  In October they did not.  Honor system.  Also, when in the park alone, while cast members are working and getting ready for the day.  They asked us to be careful.  I felt very secure when they did take the camera.  No problems at all.  Enjoy your trip.  Your in for an amazing time!



  Thank you for the reply.  The closer it gets to our Tour, the more random questions that keep popping into my head.  

  We have been waiting almost a year for this trip.  This past year has been filled with so much anticipation and planning.  I am ready to finally experience it!!!    Also, we are traveling with a group of DISers.  It will be great to be on this Adventure with like-minded Disney folk.  

 Jennifer


----------



## PrincessMommyLM

Hi! I have been lurking around for a looooong while now and finally decided to come out of the woodwork! 

Just wanted to say how much I enjoyed reading your TR.... you have totally inspired us to try out ABD... Once our DS is old enough to come along!!!! (And that is saying something since DH is very anti-group trips!)


----------



## Disneygrl36

aspen37 said:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> I have started a pre TR and here is the link. I have never written a TR, but your TR gave me the courage to attempt it.
> 
> Here is the link.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2408048


I'm following along........ 



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Melanie,
> 
> While on the ABD tour, I know we are *NOT* allowed to bring our camera on portions of the Hollywood section.  How do they enforce this?  If we leave them on the bus, is it secure?????
> 
> Jennifer





jacksparrowfan said:


> Hi!  I thought I would relay my experience, if thats ok.  For me, things changed from my first tour, to directions from last October.  Places where it's a definite no, they would lock up our cameras (Jim Henson) or ask us to leave the cameras on the bus (Imagineering). The bus driver stayed with the bus.  (Our driver has been on many of the ABD BM tours. He was wonderful!)  All other places, we were on the honor system and we listened.  My first tour, they took our cameras when we went backstage.  In October they did not.  Honor system.  Also, when in the park alone, while cast members are working and getting ready for the day.  They asked us to be careful.  I felt very secure when they did take the camera.  No problems at all.  Enjoy your trip.  Your in for an amazing time!


Yeah, what Laura said.........sorry I didn't see the question in time to answer.  But what Laura said is what our experience was exactly.



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Thank you for the reply.  The closer it gets to our Tour, the more random questions that keep popping into my head.
> 
> We have been waiting almost a year for this trip.  This past year has been filled with so much anticipation and planning.  I am ready to finally experience it!!!    Also, we are traveling with a group of DISers.  It will be great to be on this Adventure with like-minded Disney folk.
> 
> Jennifer


You are going to have such a great time Jennifer.  It will be a blast to travel with other Diser's too.  We only had a few on our trip so I can only imagine what fun it will be since you have gotten to know each other so well before the trip even begins.  



PrincessMommyLM said:


> Hi! I have been lurking around for a looooong while now and finally decided to come out of the woodwork!
> 
> Just wanted to say how much I enjoyed reading your TR.... you have totally inspired us to try out ABD... Once our DS is old enough to come along!!!! (And that is saying something since DH is very anti-group trips!)


Thanks for coming our of lurkdom Lauren.  ABD is great & I am so glad you enjoyed my trippie.


----------



## New England Eeyore

So I'm very late to the party but I just sat and read through your entire TR - definitely one of the best I've ever read!! What an amazing experience you had - thank you for sharing it with us! I teared up when I read about Walt's apartment - I can totally see how this would be such an emotional experience for a true Disney-lover. I'm definitely putting this ABD trip on my "wish list" for future travel! 

I love your scrapbook pages too! Your style is very similar to mine - I love how you included all the "stuff" you got - like the turn-down cards, etc. And the shadow boxes are amazing!


----------



## Disneygrl36

New England Eeyore said:


> So I'm very late to the party but I just sat and read through your entire TR - definitely one of the best I've ever read!! What an amazing experience you had - thank you for sharing it with us! I teared up when I read about Walt's apartment - I can totally see how this would be such an emotional experience for a true Disney-lover. I'm definitely putting this ABD trip on my "wish list" for future travel!
> 
> I love your scrapbook pages too! Your style is very similar to mine - I love how you included all the "stuff" you got - like the turn-down cards, etc. And the shadow boxes are amazing!



Just saw this sorry.  Thanks for reading.  It really is a trip of a lifetime for a true Disney fan.  
I am sooooo behind on my scrapbooking right now.....like a year behind.  Don't know what is wrong with me.  
I love my shadowbox....I look at it every day & smile.


----------



## robinsok1

Dear Disneygrl36 - wanted to let you know your trip report is still being enjoyed, like a vast buffet of experiences, sights, details, laughs, and sniffles. Thanks for hanging in there and writing it all out for us!


----------



## robinsok1

Dear Disneygrl36 - wanted to let you know your trip report is still being enjoyed, like a vast buffet of experiences, sights, details, laughs, and sniffles. Thanks for hanging in there and writing it all out for us!


----------

